# [Guru3D] Corsair introduces Carbide Air 240, Graphite 380T and 780T



## VSG

Source
Quote:


> Corsair today announced three high-end PC cases: the Carbide Series™ Air 240 for mini-ITX, Graphite Series™ 780T full-tower, and the portable Graphite Series 380T mini-ITX. All three cases feature sleek design, incredible cooling potential, space for large components (such as 240mm watercooling radiators and a full-length graphics card), and a range of thoughtful extras and innovative features for a pleasant, stress-free building experience.










Before any more "That's too big for ITX" posts, George had mentioned multiple times in here that their next ITX case would be larger than the 250D. I like the mATX double wide personally.


----------



## sebkow

I think they are fugly


----------



## VSG

Not for your taste? That's why manufacturers have many different brands of cases available.


----------



## Derp

Interior pics are what actually matters and they're missing.


----------



## akromatic

funky looking but interesting design but i certainly dont get why they are releasing an ITX case larger than the already huge 250D

Air 240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLT-rAfpUcs

digging the air 240 though, its short in height

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o0nB4VVsSM


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Interior picks are what actually matters and they're missing.


This is just a press release, I am sure there will be loads of video coverage at Computex. I will update the thread accordingly.

Edit:









I love some of those concepts


----------



## TeliaSonera

new flimsy cases like the 760t
corsair is no longer a good brand


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ geggeg i hate you,beat me by a minute....







I want/need that black 780T,it will go well with my 780's....


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t
> corsair is no longer a good brand


Yay for jumping to conclusions!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> @ geggeg i hate you,beat me by a minute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want/need that black 780T,it will go well with my 780's....


To be fair, I was working on the thread on my phone longer than when I actually hit publish


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yay for jumping to conclusions!
> To be fair, I was working on the thread on my phone longer than when I actually hit publish


Hope you will find either pics or video's of the internals....


----------



## Phill49

Liking the look of all 3 of these. Will be interesting to see how big that mini-itx case is, if there's one thing that annoys me it's gargantuan mini-itx cases...


----------



## fateswarm

The second one with this inside


----------



## Duality92

If I can have the possibility of modding the 240 to for a 280mm radiators, I will surely buy myself one.


----------



## omari79

the 380T is extremely kawaii


----------



## Hukkel

I actually like those Graphite T cases. They have a tech edgy feel to them. They should have put a huge handle on that 380T though. It would look like a gigantic searchlight xD

But seriously, I like the Graphite T cases. In terms of design I mean. I would personally get rid of the LED fan though. Just those black and white panels give it a great look already.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I like the 780T curious to see the internals.


----------



## geox

Air240 should have had support for 5.25 drive.


----------



## Gallien

You really feel like Corsair can make money off of these George?


----------



## PureBlackFire

380T is nice. so is the 780T. the Air 240, the design doesn't look as nice shrunken down as I thought it would.


----------



## decali

Nice! I'm actually quite impressed. The Air 540 had some very positive reviews, amazing for air cooling; I'd love to see reviews on these...and max CPU cooler height.

The Graphite line usually just isn't my thing aesthetically, but that 380T looks friggin' sweet. Can't wait to see some more photos, internals, pricing, etc.


----------



## TheMentalist

That 380t looks wicked. Corsair is just different from others


----------



## kael13

I _just_ bought a 750D!









Really like the carry handles on the 780T, but not so much the white and black colour scheme. I suppose it'll come in red and black eventually... Oh well!


----------



## Awsan

OMG THAT 380t OMG I JUST BOUGHT THE 250D NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

And the 380t has a handle OMG OMG OMG ITS THE PERFECT CASE EVEEEEEER

Sorry for caps but you need to understand i travel a lot and i need an itx case with handle and i just bought the obsidian 250D









GEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGE OMG :C

I cried for months on the "What do you want from an m-ITX case thread" for a handle i wanted a handle D: now after i bought the 250D you summon this KAWAIIIIII EPICNESS

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ *GIFF HANDLE*


----------



## Aonex

Looks like George has been busy. These are sweet cases... thinking about the Air 240 for my sister's mATX build. I'm still waiting though for them to create an NCase M1 competitor.


----------



## fateswarm

He's probably at Computex too. Everyone seems to be at Computex.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Not bad. I do like that mITX case.


----------



## Fletcherea

Oh my, Carbide Series Air 240 is now on my short list.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t
> corsair is no longer a good brand


They still have some great cases, but they've cheapened their product line so much lately to me they're clearly on a downward trajectory. Haven't been impressed with any of their new offerings from the 760t to the carbide SPECs.. when I hear Corsair I used to think sleek, functional, & premium, but rarely anymore.

Anyways, that just leaves room for other up and coming companies to excel where Corsair is slacking.


----------



## BenJaminJr

780t looks juicy. I've always wanted a 600t


----------



## BulletSponge

Sweet, but it feels like it is watching me.


----------



## Cyclonic

In before people buy the 780t and think its an Nvidia 780 TI from corsair


----------



## francisco9751




----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*


I look forward to seeinng the review videos in a couple months


----------



## francisco9751

somebody know the dimensions?


----------



## VSG

You guys have seen the part where it costs $130, right? If it was $100 or so I would wholeheartedly recommend it.


----------



## dubldwn

Thank you for including door levers.

Off topic any update on that obsidian cube?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You guys have seen the part where it costs $130, right? If it was $100 or so I would wholeheartedly recommend it.


Sure did. And it leaves a sour taste, especially after seeing the price on the RGB K95...

I just look forward to seeing the guts, and then maybe a christmas gift to myself if the price comes down.

EDIT: Who am I kidding, I'm probably going to have to wait until black friday 2015 to get a decent price .-.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Thank you for including door levers.
> 
> Off topic any update on that obsidian cube?


The 250D? What about it?

I am pretty sure their line-up in the Obsidian series has one more SKU below it, so that may be the SFF 150D.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 250D? What about it?
> 
> I am pretty sure their line-up in the Obsidian series has one more SKU below it, so that may be the SFF 150D.


I'm really hoping this comes out... but more in the Ncase M1 form factor... no more cubes!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is just a press release, I am sure there will be loads of video coverage at Computex. I will update the thread accordingly.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love some of those concepts


I love the 780T in black yea, yea, thanks for the great Computex coverage geggeg.









+1

When will we see an Obsidian Air dual chamber cube?

...


----------



## Pheozero

Does the 380T really cost $130?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 250D? What about it?
> 
> I am pretty sure their line-up in the Obsidian series has one more SKU below it, so that may be the SFF 150D.


An obsidian air.

The 540 is an incredible design; hit it out of the park. They should build on that.


----------



## DF is BUSY

oh my god the air 240 is cute as a button.

if i ever go mitx or matx .....


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*


it looks like an industrial flashlight, thats not a complement.....


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 250D? What about it?
> 
> I am pretty sure their line-up in the Obsidian series has one more SKU below it, so that may be the SFF 150D.


If we do get a 150D that is truly SFF, I'll be in heaven. I think that Corsair is doing a good job moving in that direction. I think George does a pretty good job collecting feedback and there are a lot of people that want an SFF case from Corsair. I had the 250D, but its a bit too big still and the new Air 240 looks nice but I still feel its too big and could of been shrunk down more. We will see, SFF is hitting its stride and I think there will be more of a demand with time.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> somebody know the dimensions?


Can't be small with rad support


----------



## Achromatis

If those are nice solid handles on the small one itd be a neat LAN case, and it doesn't look as goofy as the full tower...


----------



## Duality92

I want a Air 240. I want to put a 280mm radiator in it. Nao.


----------



## spqmax

the start/stop button looks a lot like the ones found on BMWs







looks nice! 780t looks nice too, it's a good thing they went for "normal" 5,25 this time and dual internal 360s!


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> the start/stop button looks a lot like the ones found on BMWs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice! 780t looks nice too, it's a good thing they went for "normal" 5,25 this time and dual internal 360s!


Funny you mention the BMW part. George said in another thread they outsourced some help from BMW designers.


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Funny you mention the BMW part. George said in another thread they outsourced some help from BMW designers.


yeah it looks almost identical if it weren't for the line dividing the start/stop and the missing "engine" wording. he said that? that explains a lot, the "lines" on those new cases - especially the white ones look a lot like something designed by bmw, nice!


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> yeah it looks almost identical if it weren't for the line dividing the start/stop and the missing "engine" wording. he said that? that explains a lot, the "lines" on those new cases - especially the white ones look a lot like something designed by bmw, nice!


Yeah, it was in a poll thread he started about upcoming cases. I would have to take your word for it, not an avid BMW fan (don't dislike them I just don't keep up with them)


----------



## mrawesome421

Not sure if I like this space-age look Corsair is going for with some of their cases lately. I don't dislike it, in all honesty. But it's not something I want sitting in my living room either. This makes me nervous on what the next revision of the 600T will look like.


----------



## Yop

Air 240 will definitely steal some thunder from the Node 804, depending on what size PSUs will fit in it, I may have to pick it up.


----------



## Joxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t


hear, hear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> corsair is no longer a good brand


flimsy, lack of dust filters, lack of top covers, expensive...
give me Cooler Master or Fractal


----------



## theyoungone10

If I can get two 240mm rads in the Air 240 consider it mine. Pretty please


----------



## francisco9751

the dimension: http://www.corsair.com/it-it/landing/graphite-series-380t-780t

450x350x440 for 380T, too big for a ITX,imho


----------



## Jamaican Reaper




----------



## somebadlemonade

i just hope the "240 rad support" isn't h100 only support and no rads over 30mm


----------



## PureBlackFire

wow, the 380T is huge. only itx support? this is literally bigger than their 350D on every side. those dimensions on the website might be wrong. it doesn't look nearly that big in any of the pictures. that is supposed to be a 140mm fan on the front and it takes up almost the whole front of the case.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> the dimension: http://www.corsair.com/it-it/landing/graphite-series-380t-780t
> 
> 450x350x440 for 380T, too big for a ITX,imho


They're going the opposite direction on size.


----------



## Dynamo11

an mITX Carbide Air is exactly what a wanted! I don't care if it's slightly bigger


----------



## TTheuns

Please tell me these are delayed April Fools jokes...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> They're going the opposite direction on size.


anyone see the internals yet? maybe it houses dual itx systems.


----------



## Aonex

Oh well, at least NCase is available again, no point in waiting for Corsair or other manufacturers to get it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, but it feels like it is watching me.


ready for a portal theme mod


----------



## AlphaC

Air 240 is a good design for microATX. It's being advertised as a mini-ITX would be its detriment.

The 380T has a lunchbox design. It's about 2.44 cubic feet / 69.3L which doesn't seem right , dimensions are off


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

380T is ugly...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> You really feel like Corsair can make money off of these George?


Nope, we've given up on making money. Now we're just trolling you guys.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Also for those looking for ultra SFF mini ITX, this isn't for you. I told you guys in January after CES that we weren't going that direction quickly with our mini ITX designs and not to hold your breath for us.

Please feel free to buy a Hadron or Ncase if you want a really small mITX case.


----------



## Caldeio

Wow 240 air! looks like top, bottom or front can have a 240mm rad. front can only be used with matx?

We need some more pics!
This is a very nice case, I'm thinking about buying it and I don't even have a build in mind for it! Help me corsair!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> If I can get *two 240mm rads* in the Air 240 consider it mine. Pretty please


you might want to look at Node 804









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope, we've given up on making money. Now we're just trolling you guys.


Still, props on getting rid of that nasty 5.25" bays for the Air 240


----------



## OP20

Hey George







. Great previews!

Was there a reason the mesh front doesnt cover the entire front like the 600t? Multiple materials on a single face without a nessessity for doing so feels overly busy... Though i prefer a minimalist design









Looking forward to its release


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Air 240 is a good design for microATX. It's being advertised as a mini-ITX would be its detriment.
> 
> The 380T has a lunchbox design. It's about 2.44 cubic feet / 69.3L which doesn't seem right , dimensions are off


The dimensions are for the box, somebody misprinted them.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The dimensions are for the box, somebody misprinted them.


That should be corrected









I'd assume 380T is about 18-30L and about 30-40L for the air 240? (40% smaller than air 540 is ~ 38L)


----------



## Aonex

Hey George, thanks for commenting on the thread... is it safe to say that we won't be seeing any ultra SFF cases from Corsair until you guys come out with SFX power supplies?


----------



## Capt

Corsair milking it like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Awsan

George > http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/20#post_22354488


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> George > http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/20#post_22354488


Lol, maybe list your 250D on craigslist?

EDIT: Oops, just noticed your location...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Carbide 240 looks awesome! Graphite looks like something from the 90s..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hey George, thanks for commenting on the thread... is it safe to say that we won't be seeing any ultra SFF cases from Corsair until you guys come out with SFX power supplies?


Something like that.


----------



## CorsairGeorge




----------



## Awsan

OMG ITS JUST A LITTLE LARGER THAN THE 250 WITH A _HANDLEEEEEEEEEEEEE_


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t
> corsair is no longer a good brand


Correct


----------



## s13shaka

Dont listen to the haters.

Corsair does great things in the case segment of the industry.

Very few companies can put forth the range and quality of products that Corsair has to offer.

The new cases look great

Keep up the good work!


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Something like that.


what so hard about coming out with a uSFF that uses a standard atx PSU though.

silverstone been managing that for a while especially with the SG08. the SG05 can easily accommodate a ATX PSU and have a 120mm H series watercooler at the front

granted to i like the features of the 380T but at that sort of size it may as well be matx, definitely digging the handle though.

the air 240 looks like a good home for my rampage gene build though, ,i'm height restricted on my bookshelf and a short case looks perfect and seemed like a good replacement for my SG03


----------



## Simplynicko

i got to hand it to you guys, it is original. excellent job.


----------



## BenJaminJr

780t doesn't have fan filters....does it?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Something like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> what so hard about coming out with a uSFF that uses a standard atx PSU though.
> 
> silverstone been managing that for a while especially with the SG08. the SG05 can easily accommodate a ATX PSU and have a 120mm H series watercooler at the front
> 
> granted to i like the features of the 380T but at that sort of size it may as well be matx, definitely digging the handle though.
> 
> the air 240 looks like a good home for my rampage gene build though, ,i'm height restricted on my bookshelf and a short case looks perfect and seemed like a good replacement for my SG03


I was going to say the same thing. The SG08 is a good example where if it was a little bit wider, fitting a Corsair ATX PSU would not be that hard and still sell an H55, H60, H75, or H80 that would fit in it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. The SG08 is a good example where if it was a little bit wider, fitting a Corsair ATX PSU would not be that hard and still sell an H55, H60, H75, or H80 that would fit in it.


yeh

my complain about the SG08 is that its too long so abit of PSU reorientation would be nice and that it lacks exhaust. surplus positive air pressure is nice but it goes against having a quiet rig

a wider sg08 would definitely be nice and could possibly have a 240 rad sticking on the side of it


----------



## vladnik

I was about to buy a Node 804. Guess what? Screw dat, Air 240, here I come! George, thank you so much for releasing this. I love it to death <3

Anybody got dimensions or internal pics of the Air 240?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


thanks. knew something was off with those dimensions on the website.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh
> 
> my complain about the SG08 is that its too long so abit of PSU reorientation would be nice and that it lacks exhaust. surplus positive air pressure is nice but it goes against having a quiet rig
> 
> a wider sg08 would definitely be nice and could possibly have a 240 rad sticking on the side of it


I agree. I have an SG08 and I really like it, one of my favorite cases but it has a few small flaws.

Height wise it is pretty good. If it was 2-3 inches wider, you can easily fit a fully modular PSU in there at 160mm or less. With a wider case, you can also fit that 240mm rad.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I agree. I have an SG08 and I really like it, one of my favorite cases but it has a few small flaws.
> 
> Height wise it is pretty good. If it was 2-3 inches wider, you can easily fit a fully modular PSU in there at 160mm or less. With a wider case, you can also fit that 240mm rad.


with a little modding, you can fit a 240mm rad in sg08, i was hoping that silverstone would update the sg08 to support 240mm rad, just ditch the ODD slot.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316411/sg08-itx-watercooled/0_20


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> with a little modding, you can fit a 240mm rad in sg08, i was hoping that silverstone would update the sg08 to support 240mm rad, just ditch the ODD slot.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316411/sg08-itx-watercooled/0_20


Yup, post #5 from the SG08 thread in my sig.


----------



## Doomtomb

YAWN

_Another day.... another Corsair case._


----------



## Mykinius

I really like the 380T's design and hope its internal layout and cooling performance are good. I wonder how many colors it comes in! I'd be sold on it if it came in orange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The dimensions are for the box, somebody misprinted them.


That's a relief. Nice to see from the pictures that it's similar in stature to the 250D.


----------



## f0rteOC

I wish Corsair would release another Vengeance case. Those carrying handles would go well on a mITX case.
Also, we need interior pics of those three cases!


----------



## TopicClocker

The 2nd one looks like a vacuum cleaner


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> the dimension: http://www.corsair.com/it-it/landing/graphite-series-380t-780t
> 
> 450x350x440 for 380T, too big for a ITX,imho


That would make it huge! Flashlight look I'd forgive, even $130,but jeez that's massive!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> That would make it huge! Flashlight look I'd forgive, even $130,but jeez that's massive!


Read a few posts above


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> That would make it huge! Flashlight look I'd forgive, even $130,but jeez that's massive!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The dimensions are for the box, somebody misprinted them.


Edit: Whoops, completely missed the post above mine.

By 27 mins


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ah,just seeing those thanks. Still think there should be a 150D though. I found 250D a tad too large for my tastes.


----------



## mikeaj

I found a video of internals, partly in English, partly in Chinese (Mandarin), interspersed with some footage of the... uh... entertainment at the show involving scantily clad women and poles. Keepin' it classy, Taiwan.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciW0BC85DjU

Graphite 780T has 2x 140 mm front fan and one on the back as well. 3-speed fan controller.

Graphite 380T has 140 mm front fan (room for larger option) and 120 mm back fan. Mobo parallel to surface, power supply below it (like Prodigy layout). Room for 240 rad on right side panel (or is that 280?). 3-speed fan controller. Lots of similar design cues as 780T. This sucker is pretty large for mITX, for sure.

Seems like Corsair is encouraging consideration of horizontal orientation of the Air 240 (mobo parallel to surface) in addition to the standard vertical orientation. Back two fan slots don't seem populated... in fact, they don't even look 120 mm. Maybe 92 mm or is that even 80 mm? The mobo slots take almost the full height (width) of the main compartment. There looks to be quite enough depth for 240 mm rad on front and top simultaneously. Otherwise looks a lot like Air 540. They don't show the PSU / drives side.

Video also shows HG10 bracket for video cards and the keyboards.


----------



## francisco9751

i like the 380T but it's too big for me,i am waiting for another corsair case more SFF


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I don't think Corsair are making anything smaller than this for a while to come,something about PSU's if I recall.
Shame really,Silverstone are pushing SFX and will continue enjoying the premium price of being the only guys in that market.
Still think Corsair could've turned air 240 into something Node 304ish in size but oh well,there's obviously a market


----------



## TheRoot

where 1000d


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> 780t doesn't have fan filters....does it?


All three cases are fully filtered on all intakes, including the top of Air 240 and 780T.


----------



## Derp

$130 seems steep for that lunchbox.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> All three cases are fully filtered on all intakes, including the top of Air 240 and 780T.


Loving the intakes with filters,that mean i can have both 360 rads as intakes....


----------



## Duality92

George, can we get a few pictures of the insides of the cases (or at least internal dimensions)? I want to put a 280mm radiator in the Air 240. I don't mind modding it either to make it happen either. I love the case so much, I want to make it happen so bad.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*


It looks like an Igloo Cooler!

http://previewcf.turbosquid.com/Preview/2011/07/01__10_45_42/Igloo.jpgcd42ed49-d560-4804-898d-4fb1571ab704Large.jpg


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> $130 seems steep for that lunchbox.


It's a _SPACE_ lunchbox, dude. Space stuff is expensive.

Seriously when you see it in person you'll see where the cost goes. The build quality is really impressive and there are TONS of parts to it - the more parts that make up a product, the more money. This is why lots of cheap cases have snap-out PCI-slot expansion covers and such. One less piece.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I don't think Corsair are making anything smaller than this for a while to come,something about PSU's if I recall.
> Shame really,Silverstone are pushing SFX and will continue enjoying the premium price of being the only guys in that market.
> Still think Corsair could've turned air 240 into something Node 304ish in size but oh well,there's obviously a market


Corsair should of gone with an Air 240 (mATX) and 140 (ITX). I guess the SFF market is left to Silverstone yet again and it doesn't look like there is much of anyone else out there to challenge them. That is fine since Silverstone does a pretty good job in this area albeit a few flaws here and there.


----------



## mk16

why hasnt corsair gone full out itx instead of giving us this?


----------



## MexGT

I'm in the market of mITX cases too, and the 380T is really good looking, I'm also confortable with corsair quality products, but I have to admit that the dimensions for that mITX case really just kills the whole idea of building a small case, yeah smaller than the ATX+ cases, but when going mITX we would like smaller footprint.

Might get one anyway, who knows, but even if I buy it, I'm not confortable with its size to a 100%.

I hope we can see new Corsair products soon!







Thanks for chiming in George.


----------



## Awsan

GEORGE FOR THE LAST TIME I HATE YOU I HATE YOU!


----------



## AlphaC

Re: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/80#post_22357928

It's comical that the MicroATX Corsair Air 240 doesn't look much bigger next to the Mini-ITX Graphite 380T and Obsidian 250D.


----------



## Rusty Toast

I'm really excited for these cases, specifically the 240 and 380t. I have an Obsidian 250D now and would probably switch to one of these cases if I knew more about the internal layouts. I have an h100i and a h55 attached to my GPU that I'd need to put somewhere... it would be preferable to have the H55 on the top of the case rather than the bottom. Although the case could be flipped on its side like shown but it would take up more space.

I've done some searching as most people have and I thought I'd share these pictures I found.

http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2014/0603/72629
http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/900/900048/

These cases look great!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The 250D is also ITX,the Air 240 just exposes corsair's poor use of dimensions.


----------



## Kungfugrip

I have a 350D....

Not for long..

Air 240 is awesome... DO WANT! I think it looks better than my 350D (Looks are subjective I just hate the front filter and the way the paint does not match), it's fully filtered, and it's not really any bigger than a 250D....


----------



## djriful

I like the Air series but the other looks like some Air Conditioners...


----------



## Mack42

380T looked interesting. Seems similar layout as Bitfenix Prodigy on the inside, with hard drive bay in front of the motherboard.

Also, wonder if there's symmetry between the front fan and back fan, i.e. they are aligned. I like symmetry.

Seems no space for a 240 rad though? Perhaps a 120 in front, and 120 in back.


----------



## Rusty Toast

I think there is, depending on your Mobo maybe? ie Asus mITX motherboards with the VRM daughterboard thing.

Shows a radiator in this pic:
http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/900/900090/img.html


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty Toast*
> 
> I think there is, depending on your Mobo maybe? ie Asus mITX motherboards with the VRM daughterboard thing.
> 
> Shows a radiator in this pic:
> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/900/900090/img.html


Holy ****, nice find! But wait to August? There should be availability now so that people can have their build projects during the summer...


----------



## VSG

^Great find. Here are the pictures from that thread:


----------



## Rusty Toast

Yeah I really cant wait for these cases to come out!
This other site has some pictures too, here is one of the back which gives a good idea of the positioning and spacing for things like a top mounted radiator.
http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2014/0603/72613


----------



## Mack42

Wow, thanks for the pictures. Great symmetry on the back side there for the 380T. Only thing that looked a bit disappointing is that you can see the outside plastic shell attached at the top there, looks a bit cheap, hm. Anyone agree?

Although maybe great potential for people to strip the case of the plastic and mod their own outside.

I guess I shouldn't complain.







Looks nice, and hope can get some in depth look at it soon.


----------



## Dyaems

is that two 80/92mm fan mount at the back of the Air 240?


----------



## weredawg

These pictures are awesome.

Very, very interested in that Air 240. I like that the build they're showing off is using their new HXi series PSUs which I'm also very interested in. I really hope the cables in that pic are the ones that come with the HXi PSUs. That would be a dream come true.


----------



## CaptainZombie

What is the release date for the Air 240? I'd love to see some dimensions.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What is the release date for the Air 240? I'd love to see some dimensions.


It's coming in July. You can sign up to get notified when it becomes available: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/air240

Don't know about the dimensions.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The 2nd one looks like a vacuum cleaner


LOL! There is a market for this one that I hope will make it look great. This makes me want to mod a Dyson Vac into a PC rig


----------



## FlyingSolo

I really like the air 240. The only downside is that if you use matx you can only use one 240 rad. But with itx you can use two 240 rad. Was planing on using this case with matx plus two HG10 bracket.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL! There is a market for this one that I hope will make it look great. This makes me want to mod a Dyson Vac into a PC rig


Too bad a Dyson costs as much as a the you'll be putting inside.

I think it looks more like a search light though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Too bad a Dyson costs as much as a the you'll be putting inside.
> 
> I think it looks more like a search light though.


Finally someone agrees


----------



## THEStorm

If the Air 240 can fit 2 H100i's (one for cpu and one for gpu with use of their new block) this would be a pretty wicked little case!


----------



## kolo7127

Hey George or anyone else,
Will the 380T hold the H105?
And whats the switch for at the top left seen in this pic? My guess is for a light at the top, is this just for the show or will this be available in production?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Too bad a Dyson costs as much as a the you'll be putting inside.
> 
> I think it looks more like a search light though.


But it's a Dyson!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Finally someone agrees


Ha! I thought maybe we can make one in this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Hey George or anyone else,
> Will the 380T hold the H105?
> And whats the switch for at the top left seen in this pic? My guess is for a light at the top, is this just for the show or will this be available in production?


I have to admit, since it's introduction I have grown to like this case a little more. Function over Form


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I have to admit, since it's introduction I have grown to like this case a little more. Function over Form


I have the 250D and really like it a lot, but wont house the H105. I dont trust the square pumps, I prefer the round asetek ones. Plus they look better, and I can do without the corsair link. If the 380T will fit the H105 I'm going to have a hard time deciding weather or not to get it. I know its a little bigger than my 250D , which is alrady large for a mini ITX but I have the headroom in the entertainment center.







it looks really sweet, and I dig the way the sides open on the hinges. Like reverse gullwing doors.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Hey George or anyone else,
> Will the 380T hold the H105?
> And whats the switch for at the top left seen in this pic? My guess is for a light at the top, is this just for the show or will this be available in production?


The switch is for internal white led lighting.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The switch is for internal white led lighting.


Thanks
So the lights will be in the full production model? and again will the h105 fit?


----------



## JMatzelle303

Beautiful cases corsair,

Always like seeing what you guys have to come out with. I would buy if it wasn't for my S3 by case labs


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Thanks
> So the lights will be in the full production model? and again will the h105 fit?


It's included in production models, yes. h105 won't fit. Too thick.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's included in production models, yes. h105 won't fit. Too thick.


Sorry George one last question... or 2. On the corsair site it says the front can house 2 120mm fans, is that accurate? If so can it house a 240mm radiator in the front also or is there just barely enough room for the 2 fans?
Ok forgot one last one, website says 6 fans...I can only figure 5 x 120 given 2 in the front, 2 on the side, and one in the rear, wheres the 6th spot?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Front is not high enough for 240 rad, just fans.

That's a typo, should be 5 fans only.


----------



## kolo7127

Thanks for clarifying. I saw earlier the dimensions were a typo. Who's the knucklehead on the web team that's not double checking the facts? Wheres the QC? They should fix that, how hard can it be to correct a few lines of text? You need to get on 'em George!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Man,that specsheet needs to be redone afresh


----------



## CorsairGeorge

I'm the knucklehead at fault. I was supposed to review the web copy before it went live and missed it in all the computex prep. I'm in Tokyo until Thursday, it'll all get fixed.


----------



## MexGT

George, could be possible to also mention the CPU cooler height limitation for the 380T ? For those of us that would like air coolers.

Thanks!


----------



## Simplynicko

I've chimed in on many of the forum posts of new corsair cases over the past couple years, often complaining about the carbidification of the obsidian series. (See what I did there?)

George, I really like the direction you guys are taking with these lines. I have no comment. Currently I'm in an old-school lian li case from the early 2000's but that just has the nostalgia factor to it. I have converted my 500r to a file server. Never throwing that away, since I've managed to keep it in excellent condition too.

Keep it up. You guys aren't only killing it, it's a massacre.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm the knucklehead at fault. I was supposed to review the web copy before it went live and missed it in all the computex prep. I'm in Tokyo until Thursday, it'll all get fixed.


Man george they got you doin everything, you need a raise!


----------



## Sparda09

Really digging the air 240, i would love to swap my current build into one!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t
> corsair is no longer a good brand


You have not seen the case in person. You haven't touched it. You haven't even HEARD of anybody who's touched it.

It's "Flimsy"? Please. Your comments are unhelpful and incorrect. If you see one at a store and think it's flimsy, that's fine. Hell, if you think the renders are ugly, that's cool.

But please do not insult the build quality of something you've never even seen. It's inaccurate, dishonest, and makes this forum worse.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Man george they got you doin everything, you need a raise!


At Corsair you get paid for the work you've done, not the work you're doing.









Nice way of saying that it's a challenging environment and you have to keep proving yourself over and over again. "What have you done for me lately?" type of thing.

Not everyone likes it. I love it. It keeps us honest. It'd be too easy to sit back and rest on our laurels. But our business model is very simple:

"Who's #1 and how do we beat them?"

And that includes situations where we're currently #1.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> At Corsair you get paid for the work you've done, not the work you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way of saying that it's a challenging environment and you have to keep proving yourself over and over again. "What have you done for me lately?" type of thing.
> 
> Not everyone likes it. I love it. It keeps us honest. It'd be too easy to sit back and rest on our laurels. But our business model is very simple:
> 
> "Who's #1 and how do we beat them?"
> 
> And that includes situations where we're currently #1.


So you're gonna beat Silverstone soon in SFF and HTPC?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> So you're gonna beat Silverstone soon in SFF and HTPC?


the latest silverstone cases have been LACKING (ie whole Raven line)


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> So you're gonna beat Silverstone soon in SFF and HTPC?


I don't think so, i mean look at corsair's cases, not a single one is SFF.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> the latest silverstone cases have been LACKING (ie whole Raven line)


Raven is their tower line,they are expected to be big.Even then,they are only 5. Their sugo line goes upto 13 (all SFF) and lascala and grandia and crown together are a whole bunch of HTPC cases. Even the Fortress towers are relatively compact (compared to cases of same motherboard size and featureset) so you were saying?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Raven is their tower line,they are expected to be big.Even then,they are only 5. Their sugo line goes upto 13 (all SFF) and lascala and grandia and crown together are a whole bunch of HTPC cases. Even the Fortress towers are relatively compact (compared to cases of same motherboard size and featureset) so you were saying?


im aware of the lines. Raven cases looks like a plastic turd. don't see much innovation except the 90deg mobo


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well,"gamer" look like cooler master like to do have no love from me either,but saying theres no innovation then going right ahead and pointing out innovative features is a contradiction no? innovation in a turd is still innovation, and some folks swear by the spaceage designs. I. have no love for the flashlight design,but clearly some folks can't wait to get it. Don't judge a book by its cover,they may just change that cover (see RVZ01 vs ML07)


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well,"gamer" look like cooler master like to do have no love from me either,but saying theres no innovation then going right ahead and pointing out innovative features is a contradiction no? innovation in a turd is still innovation, and some folks swear by the spaceage designs. I. have no love for the flashlight design,but clearly some folks can't wait to get it. Don't judge a book by its cover,they may just change that cover (see RVZ01 vs ML07)


you lost me at putting 'gamer' in quotations, as if it had a sarcastic tone to it. You lost me again when you mention cooler master. the (now offtopic) discussion was between Corsair and Silverstone's Raven lineup.

goodbye


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I really don't know how else to describe that cooler master look,except their marketing associates it with gamers. I can game fine in something less rugged of course. So come baaaack.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well,"gamer" look like cooler master like to do have no love from me either,but saying theres no innovation then going right ahead and pointing out innovative features is a contradiction no? innovation in a turd is still innovation, and some folks swear by the spaceage designs. I. have no love for the flashlight design,but clearly some folks can't wait to get it. Don't judge a book by its cover,they may just change that cover (see RVZ01 vs ML07)


Well now you can also toss in the FTZ01 & ML08 with the aluminum body too which are more eye pleasing.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> So you're gonna beat Silverstone soon in SFF and HTPC?


Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.

But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.

After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.

I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.

Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.

The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


that will be awesome then!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


Glad to hear that because I think Corsair can be the ones that can bring SFF to the mainstream market. It also shows by how much time you guys spend with the community collecting feedback.


----------



## Aonex

2016... sweet, just in time for AMD's new CPU. Can't wait to see that ultra SFF case with Corsair aesthetics.


----------



## WarpPrism

Big words from George...









Anyway, the 380T might be my next case, especially with the handle... but that pricing is pretty steep.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


Don't hate on the HTPC,if steammachines take off you may have to reconsider
I do hope you are right and everyone is doing it wrong as you say,and all the best.
Not paying attention comes from your 28L+ "small" cases which are now 4 if I'm not wrong.
4 years is quite a while but better late than never.


----------



## bomberdual

Hi Geor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


Hi george, I'm thinking of getting this case and just noticed that the mATX configuration had the case on its side (window on top) for dual gpu set-up, and was curious about the gpu airflow. Will I be able to run xfire/sli while the case is standing upright or will that restrict the airflow too much given that the cards will have axial fan cooling?


----------



## javaneze

I love the air 240, really considering replacing the 250D for it.
Does anyone know if it can hold a 5.25 or even slim dvd drive?
As far as I can tell it does not, so I'm just verifying.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberdual*
> 
> Hi Geor
> Hi george, I'm thinking of getting this case and just noticed that the mATX configuration had the case on its side (window on top) for dual gpu set-up, and was curious about the gpu airflow. Will I be able to run xfire/sli while the case is standing upright or will that restrict the airflow too much given that the cards will have axial fan cooling?


You can run it in any of the three orientations, tower, desktop, inverse tower.

There is no optical drive bay.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> There is no optical drive bay.


Thanks for the answer, it's too bad though. :/

Seems like there is enough space for at least one from the preview pics I've seen.
Goind to have to wait for a review to see if you can mod one in. Perhaps a slim one.

I wouldn't mind so much if it weren't for the games that require the disk to play.
(thanks for including one with the 250D though







)


----------



## hughythomas

Hi George,

I signed up here especially in order to ask you one very specific question if you don't mind?

*Is the Air 240 able to house 2x 240mm radiators in Micro-ATX mode or is it ONLY doable with Mini-ITX?*

Thank you very much in advance and congratulations on these new designs I for one, absolutely love them all!


----------



## Internet hipstr

What size exhaust fans you guys think those are? x2 80mm?


----------



## ez12a

I would get the 780T...


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Also for those looking for ultra SFF mini ITX, this isn't for you. I told you guys in January after CES that we weren't going that direction quickly with our mini ITX designs and not to hold your breath for us.
> 
> Please feel free to buy a Hadron or Ncase if you want a really small mITX case.


@CorsairGeorge

Do you think that there will ever be a bigger AIr case than the 540? Like full tower sized?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> Do you think that there will ever be a bigger AIr case than the 540? Like full tower sized?


As much as I love my Air 540, you are thinking of a caselabs.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> Do you think that there will ever be a bigger AIr case than the 540? Like full tower sized?


What do you need even bigger for?


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> As much as I love my Air 540, you are thinking of a caselabs.


Agreed. Although CL cases are probably above the price range of a bigger Air 540...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> What do you need even bigger for?


Water cooling and multi-GPU, probably.


----------



## Mykinius

Anyone know the CPU cooler height of the 380t?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Water cooling and multi-GPU, probably.


Doesn't the 540 do that already? Or you are liquid cooling 3 way crossfire AND the cpu?


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Doesn't the 540 do that already? Or you are liquid cooling 3 way crossfire AND the cpu?


Very limited rad space in the 540, at least in terms of high-end water cooling. It fits 2 or 3 x 240 + 1x120 max, but that is including modding, slim rads, etc.

There's a reason why people buy cases like the 900D, Enthoo Primo, CaseLabs, and other big cases.


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> Air240 should have had support for 5.25 drive.


I would have loved something like that just for watercooling res space.

@corsairgeorge When it's put on it's side (top looking up) are there feet so the PSU can still breath? And how much room is they for a small Res/pump combo?

If I can watercool the Air 240 i'd be in love considering how small it is.


----------



## bomberdual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You can run it in any of the three orientations, tower, desktop, inverse tower.
> 
> There is no optical drive bay.


Thanks for replying, I think though if I left the Air 240 in the tower orientation, with 2 ACX 780s in SLI, the top card would get roasted since the hot air by the lower card would get sucked in to the upper card?

Which is why I figured the desktop (window facing ceiling) orientation was the only way to go for SLI if not opting for watercooling


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Very limited rad space in the 540, at least in terms of high-end water cooling. It fits 2 or 3 x 240 + 1x120 max, but that is including modding, slim rads, etc.
> 
> There's a reason why people buy cases like the 900D, Enthoo Primo, CaseLabs, and other big cases.


No 360 rads? Seems kinda large now ...


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> Anyone know the CPU cooler height of the 380t?


I asked the same a couple pages back, still waiting for an answer ... lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I don't think they'll say, they didn't on 250D


----------



## Chipicao

@CorsairGeorge Could you please tell me how many 3.5" drives will fit in the Air 240 and where are their mounting points? I hope not in the main chamber again...

Will there also be a windowless version of the Air 240?

Thanks!


----------



## Internet hipstr

Tek Syndicate video showing pretty much everything on the air 240

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi36Oc3xiIk

Hold 3 HDD and 3 SSD's.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughythomas*
> 
> Hi George,
> 
> I signed up here especially in order to ask you one very specific question if you don't mind?
> 
> *Is the Air 240 able to house 2x 240mm radiators in Micro-ATX mode or is it ONLY doable with Mini-ITX?*
> 
> Thank you very much in advance and congratulations on these new designs I for one, absolutely love them all!


Mini ITX with two 240mm radiators (front and bottom), Micro ATX with one 240mm radiator (front)

It could be modded pretty easily but that's the stock config.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> Do you think that there will ever be a bigger AIr case than the 540? Like full tower sized?


I can't really comment on unannounced products, but I'll say there's nothing planned in the near future for that.

Overall, we've seen the bigger cube style cases just not pick up in sales very well. There comes a point where it's so big that you start questioning its purpose.

But who knows, maybe the 950D or 1000D or whatever will be cube form factor one day.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge Could you please tell me how many 3.5" drives will fit in the Air 240 and where are their mounting points? I hope not in the main chamber again...
> 
> Will there also be a windowless version of the Air 240?
> 
> Thanks!


There are three 3.5" drive bays and three separate 2.5" only drive bays, all are in the rear chamber this time.

Also there's an optional 120mm fan mount on that chamber to cool the drives.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> No 360 rads? Seems kinda large now ...


The Air 540 can fit a 280/360 in the front and a 240/280 up top.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deletive*
> 
> I would have loved something like that just for watercooling res space.
> 
> @corsairgeorge When it's put on it's side (top looking up) are there feet so the PSU can still breath? And how much room is they for a small Res/pump combo?
> 
> If I can watercool the Air 240 i'd be in love considering how small it is.


The case comes with four large rubber risers that are adhesive. By default they are in the accessory box and it's up to the user to put them on the side they want to be the bottom. It will raise the case so the PSU or radiator or fans can breathe.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> Anyone know the CPU cooler height of the 380t?


About 145mm.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The Air 540 can fit a 280/360 in the front and a 240/280 up top.


Epic sextupost
Figured as much,would've been surprised if it was otherwise.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> About 145mm.


Thanks !


----------



## RonnieAnakinus

I would love to get the 380t but there is one thing, judging from the videos from Computex I looks like the hdd cage prevents the installation of a rad at the front, will the cage have to be removed to install a rad or will there be enough space with it in place?


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> There are three 3.5" drive bays and three separate 2.5" only drive bays, all are in the rear chamber this time.
> 
> Also there's an optional 120mm fan mount on that chamber to cool the drives.


Awesome! I can't wait to get this, and I already have a "mod" in mind.









@Internet hipstr Thanks, I didn't see that one.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonnieAnakinus*
> 
> I would love to get the 380t but there is one thing, judging from the videos from Computex I looks like the hdd cage prevents the installation of a rad at the front, will the cage have to be removed to install a rad or will there be enough space with it in place?


Nope, front radiator is probably not easy here without modding.


----------



## VSG

Tek Syndicate has a video up on the cases (As well as the new Corsair Link and the Force LX SSDs)


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I can't really comment on unannounced products, but I'll say there's nothing planned in the near future for that.
> 
> Overall, we've seen the bigger cube style cases just not pick up in sales very well. There comes a point where it's so big that you start questioning its purpose.
> 
> But who knows, maybe the 950D or 1000D or whatever will be cube form factor one day.


Ok thanks for the reply.

I wasn't thinking stricly cube, just the airflow design.

1. GPU and CPU get air straight from intake - there's very little distance from the intake fans and no hard drives/SSDs/blu-ray burners/other 3.5" devices to impede air flow. You can put 3x 12 cm fans on the Air 540.

2. Other components are isolated in their own compartment

These are the keys that I think set apart the Air series.

I mean, the other features are standardized in Corsair cases, like good cable management, easy access to hard drive bays, a good place to mount the PSU, a door behind to access the CPU, etc.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Tek Syndicate has a video up on the cases (As well as the new Corsair Link and the Force LX SSDs)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That 380T is a lot bigger than I expected. I still want it!
Force LX looks really good. I hope its compatable with my Kraken (I doubt it, but hey I can dream).


----------



## Elyminator

really interested in that air 240 I'm wondering though where the best place to mod in a second radiator would be I'd like to put it on the back side either vertical or horizontal along the back wall over the power supply (not on the roof) if it will fit that way. Also I LOVE that you can put it any orientation you want that's something so simple but awesome at the same time.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> im aware of the lines. Raven cases looks like a plastic turd. don't see much innovation except the 90deg mobo


If you want anything other than plastic you look at the fortress series, aluminum construction and all. The raven series is the cheaper version of the fortress series in terms of material used.


----------



## bomberdual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> About 145mm.


About?

Awww man my cooler is 152mm just 7 off, is the 145mm a max possible figure


----------



## OP20

curious if the 780t could fit a 400x200mm radiator in the front like the 600t could.


----------



## MadMaxx890

George, thanks for all of the replies!

I'm finally getting together my first build in a long time and I'm looking forward to picking up the Air 240.

Can you give us any word on what the exterior dimensions are?

4790K on order. Just waiting on that Air 240 and a Strix 780


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMaxx890*
> 
> George, thanks for all of the replies!
> 
> I'm finally getting together my first build in a long time and I'm looking forward to picking up the Air 240.
> 
> Can you give us any word on what the exterior dimensions are?
> 
> 4790K on order. Just waiting on that Air 240 and a Strix 780


Excellent choice of PSU and mobo.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMaxx890*
> 
> George, thanks for all of the replies!
> 
> I'm finally getting together my first build in a long time and I'm looking forward to picking up the Air 240.
> 
> Can you give us any word on what the exterior dimensions are?
> 
> 4790K on order. Just waiting on that Air 240 and a Strix 780


Nice! i wanna pick up the 240 air myself. Just wish i could find the z77 version of that board.....


----------



## Internet hipstr

Took some measurements for the Air 240 so you can see what size rad you can fit in the front.



All measurements are in millimetre and are based in the length of the r9 290, h100 and intake fans.

Green line is for a GTX 780ti

Red line is for a r9 290


----------



## Rusty Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet hipstr*
> 
> Took some measurements for the Air 240 so you can see what size rad you can fit in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> All measurements are in millimetre and are based in the length of the r9 290, h100 and intake fans.
> 
> Green line is for a GTX 780ti
> 
> Red line is for a r9 290


nice work! gives a better idea of what can be done.
I have questions for Corsair and I guess anyone who can answer... would it be possible to mount two 120 mm radiators at the front of the Air 240 if the radiator was rotated/positioned with the tube connections to the side?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Is there an exact ship date for the Air 240?


----------



## Joxx

Some criticisms of myself and a couple of others were considered excessive,
maybe even hate boyish (perish the thought)

Well, check this video, particularly at 3:30


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet hipstr*
> 
> Took some measurements for the Air 240 so you can see what size rad you can fit in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> All measurements are in millimetre and are based in the length of the r9 290, h100 and intake fans.
> 
> Green line is for a GTX 780ti
> 
> Red line is for a r9 290


Why does it look like if I put a waterblock on any card it won't fit? What's the space between the top of your card to the side (opening) of the case?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Why does it look like if I put a waterblock on any card it won't fit? What's the space between the top of your card to the side (opening) of the case?


at first I didn't know what you meant but now that I'm looking at it I Think your right. It's gonna be super close possibly even tot he point that certain cards/ clocks won't fit asus dc2 comes to mind that card is super wide. it may fit stock but add a block on with with g1/4 ports and it's gonna get cramped fast.... and I have such high hopes for this little guy.... now I'm worried


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> at first I didn't know what you meant but now that I'm looking at it I Think your right. It's gonna be super close possibly even tot he point that certain cards/ clocks won't fit asus dc2 comes to mind that card is super wide. it may fit stock but add a block on with with g1/4 ports and it's gonna get cramped fast.... and I have such high hopes for this little guy.... now I'm worried


Same here, if cards with waterblocks fit, I'm all over this! I hope we get a positive answer from Internet hipstr's or George!


----------



## jmdulay

@CorsairGeorge First of all, I'd like to say the Air 240 is exactly how I wanted the original 540 to be. It's a great looking mATX case and would serve well for ITX as well. It's on the large side for ITX, but it is very functional and clean. I am looking forward to migrating my rig there once it's available. Not to mention the interior doesn't look that "awkward" housing an ITX mobo like most mATX cases look like.

As for the 380T, the look is actually growing on me. There are just 2 things I'd like to know;

1. Does it allow 2.5 slot to 3 slot GPUs? Like the Gainward Phantom or Palit Jetstream with fat coolers. Even the TITAN Z might exceed 2 slots AFAIK. The reason I asked this is because judging from the pictures, the mobo seems to be offset by a 2.5"/SSD cage?

2. How is the wiring for the PSU with the 3.5"/HDD cage blocking it? I know that must be a 180mm PSU for showing that it can accommodate such a PSU but it still looks quite cramped to me for 160mm ATX PSUs.


----------



## Internet hipstr

I'm looking at this image and it's looking like reference card water blocks will fit (will be tight) but I doubt that corsair would design a case that was meant to have 2 240mm rads in it and not take in consideration for GPU water blocks. But the EVGA classy and ASUS DC2 water cooled you can forget about. No way those are going to fit.


----------



## Majentrix

I'll be honest, I don't really like Corsair too much, but I am loving that 380T.
If it costs the same or less as the 250D I'd be very tempted to pick one up for my LAN rig.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't really like Corsair too much, but I am loving that 380T.
> If it costs the same or less as the 250D I'd be very tempted to pick one up for my LAN rig.


Its already been said the 380T will be $130, about $30 more than the 250D


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge First of all, I'd like to say the Air 240 is exactly how I wanted the original 540 to be. It's a great looking mATX case and would serve well for ITX as well. It's on the large side for ITX, but it is very functional and clean. I am looking forward to migrating my rig there once it's available. Not to mention the interior doesn't look that "awkward" housing an ITX mobo like most mATX cases look like.
> 
> As for the 380T, the look is actually growing on me. There are just 2 things I'd like to know;
> 
> 1. Does it allow 2.5 slot to 3 slot GPUs? Like the Gainward Phantom or Palit Jetstream with fat coolers. Even the TITAN Z might exceed 2 slots AFAIK. The reason I asked this is because judging from the pictures, the mobo seems to be offset by a 2.5"/SSD cage?
> 
> 2. How is the wiring for the PSU with the 3.5"/HDD cage blocking it? I know that must be a 180mm PSU for showing that it can accommodate such a PSU but it still looks quite cramped to me for 160mm ATX PSUs.


1. Honestly we haven't tested it. I can put together a card, I know full 3-slot cards won't work, but a 2.5 slot where the heatsink is wider but the rear bracket is dual slot might be okay. I'd have to actually go down to the lab and play with it a bit.

2. Quite honestly, it's about as big a pain in the ass as it looks. I take the cage out before I plug in the modular cables and then shove the cage back in, works fine. But if you were trying to plug in cables with the cage installed it'd be a knuckle scraper. Price you pay for compact size. Right now the max PSU size is 160mm in the prototype but we're tweaking some layout stuff to make it fit longer PSUs.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty Toast*
> 
> nice work! gives a better idea of what can be done.
> I have questions for Corsair and I guess anyone who can answer... would it be possible to mount two 120 mm radiators at the front of the Air 240 if the radiator was rotated/positioned with the tube connections to the side?


Yes.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'd have to actually go down to the lab and play with it a bit.


Underground lab,that explains a lot


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Why does it look like if I put a waterblock on any card it won't fit? What's the space between the top of your card to the side (opening) of the case?


Hi George, can you help answer my question? Would all cards with water blocks (G1/4 ports - in between door and top of card) fit?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hi George, can you help answer my question? Would all cards with water blocks (G1/4 ports - in between door and top of card) fit?


Most GPU blocks only extend ~25mm past the edge of the card (assuming reference PCB). Given that the PCIe power connectors need a good 20mm, I'd be very surprised if it didn't have the extra 10mm. Has max CPU cooler height been mentioned? If it's 140mm or more then GPU blocks shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I think it has to be closer to 150mm for the waterblocks to fit.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think it has to be closer to 150mm for the waterblocks to fit.


Plane of the motherboard to top edge of PCIe card ~= 115mm. Plus 25mm for GPU block ports = 140mm. Subtract 8mm for CPU socket thickness leaves you with *132mm* as the minimum CPU cooler height support required for most GPU blocks to fit.


----------



## meowth2

i like the first one


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Plane of the motherboard to top edge of PCIe card ~= 115mm. Plus 25mm for GPU block ports = 140mm. Subtract 8mm for CPU socket thickness leaves you with *132mm* as the minimum CPU cooler height support required for most GPU blocks to fit.


I like your numbers and all but my case (RV02) fits a 160mm cooler and the PCI power cables touch the side panel that comes off and that gives about 10mm give or take to the water block top.

In any case I hope CorsairGeorge can give a definite answer!


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yes.


That's all I needed to hear, I'm in on this case as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Kungfugrip

Aww man, I was thinking of buying an Air 240 for my wife as well, but I don't know if it's going to work. She has an MSI 270x gaming that the cooler sticks out from the side of the card and looking at the clearance I am almost a little concerned it might bump into the side panel, it's a pretty wide card as I recall..


----------



## paul1321

I plan to buy Air 240 if it can install 2x240 rad and reverse tower.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paul1321*
> 
> I plan to buy Air 240 if it can install 2x240 rad and reverse tower.


That's what I want to do as well I'm just not sure I can hold out till August!


----------



## tbone74

Does anybody have the external dimensions for the Air 240?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone74*
> 
> Does anybody have the external dimensions for the Air 240?


I do.

397mm x 260mm x 320mm (L x W x H)


----------



## ozlay

the AIR 240 isnt small enough i want an AIR 140 that ITX only


----------



## ad hoc

Eh, I'm not digging these. I was really hoping they'd build of the minimalist perfection they achieved with the 500r.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There's always 250D....


----------



## tbone74

Wow that's huge.

The search for a reasonable sized mATX case with good enough cooling for dual graphics cards continues. The only real candidate seems to be SG09/SG10 but I really want a version that can be placed on its side also. The Air 240 seemed a candidate until I saw those dimensions...


----------



## Pendulum

Corsair, why do you insist on using cheap looking optical drive slot covers?
The 760T and 780T are prime examples, why would you move away from the mesh style the 600T uses?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone74*
> 
> Wow that's huge.
> 
> The search for a reasonable sized mATX case with good enough cooling for dual graphics cards continues. The only real candidate seems to be SG09/SG10 but I really want a version that can be placed on its side also. The Air 240 seemed a candidate until I saw those dimensions...


It's smaller than the Node 804, bigger than the SG09.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone74*
> 
> Wow that's huge.
> 
> The search for a reasonable sized mATX case with good enough cooling for dual graphics cards continues. The only real candidate seems to be SG09/SG10 but I really want a version that can be placed on its side also. The Air 240 seemed a candidate until I saw those dimensions...


actually it's rather small especially to be able to fit radiators in it. if second one can be modded in with realative ease with an matx board than this would be one of the smaller matx cases (with decent water cooling support. the sg09 ect really don't offer the same capabilities.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Corsair, just do a 350D revision with the 450D front panel style and you will have a bomb


----------



## Coxcomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's smaller than the Node 804, bigger than the SG09.


Hi George,

Sorry if it's been stated, but I've had trouble finding information regarding max air cooler height in the Air 240. I imagine it's somewhere around 125mm?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

I was just about to buy the graphite 600t, but now i find this 780t








I can wait....
And dat 380T camping light is awesome!
The 240 air should have the black paint around the vents like the 540 imo, that would look cool.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coxcomb*
> 
> Hi George,
> 
> Sorry if it's been stated, but I've had trouble finding information regarding max air cooler height in the Air 240. I imagine it's somewhere around 125mm?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


About 120mm.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Is George to Corsair like JJ is to Asus?

I'm new here


----------



## VSG

George actually listens to us by taking surveys for future projects and assists with post purchase issues too. But other than that, yeah they are both company product managers.


----------



## No Hands 55

so for the air 240 with mitx it can fit two 240mm rads? is it top and front? front bottom? can 2 120mm fans fit on the top? really really interested in this case and im trying to plan out a way to fit 2 h105s since my current air coolers are to big for this case


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> so for the air 240 with mitx it can fit two 240mm rads? is it top and front? front bottom? can 2 120mm fans fit on the top? really really interested in this case and im trying to plan out a way to fit 2 h105s since my current air coolers are to big for this case


In Mini ITX, with the case in standard Air 540 orientation, the two 240mm rads would be front and bottom.

In Micro ATX, the extended length of the board takes up the spot that the bottom radiator would occupy in Mini ITX.

Yes, you can fit two 120mm fans on top regardless of motherboard.

Fan locations:
Front 2 x 120mm (radiator spaced, greater than 50mm of room depending on GPU)
Top 2 x 120mm (25mm depth)
Bottom 2 x 120mm (52mm space in Mini ITX)
Rear 2 x 80mm
Solid side panel - 1 x 120mm (optional for HDD cooling)


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> In Mini ITX, with the case in standard Air 540 orientation, the two 240mm rads would be front and bottom.
> 
> In Micro ATX, the extended length of the board takes up the spot that the bottom radiator would occupy in Mini ITX.
> 
> Yes, you can fit two 120mm fans on top regardless of motherboard.
> 
> Fan locations:
> Front 2 x 120mm (radiator spaced, greater than 50mm of room depending on GPU)
> Top 2 x 120mm (25mm depth)
> Bottom 2 x 120mm (52mm space in Mini ITX)
> Rear 2 x 80mm
> Solid side panel - 1 x 120mm (optional for HDD cooling)


Awesome I was planning on mitx with dual h105s, both as intake with the top 2 fans as exhaust. Now my question from looking at the pictures is about gpu width. It seems tight. Dimensions for gpu? Would an asus 780 dcu2 fit? And if so you guys should really come out with a gpu bracket for non ref cards asap so I can buy it immediately, so I don't have to ghetto ziptie an h105 to the gpu.

Thanks for always replying and informing!


----------



## BeerPowered

That Graphite 380T is extremely sexy. I almost want to buy a EVGA Stinger mobo and throw my current rig inside and paint it up like a PBR beer cooler. Then use my 600T SE to house an i7 5960X, Rampage V, GTX 880 SLI build.


----------



## kimoswabi

I was waiting for Lian Li's upcoming mITX case but I think I've found my next mITX, full acrylic, watercooled gaming mITX build!
Do we have an ETA on the Air 240?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I was waiting for Lian Li's upcoming mITX case but I think I've found my next mITX, full acrylic, watercooled gaming mITX build!
> Do we have an ETA on the Air 240?


Hopefully soon! I want it asap! But as far as anyone knows it's just Q3. I would assume end of this month/August to coincide with the release of the new Asus impact mitx board. Just my guys though


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Don't hate on the HTPC,if steammachines take off you may have to reconsider
> I do hope you are right and everyone is doing it wrong as you say,and all the best.
> Not paying attention comes from your 28L+ "small" cases which are now 4 if I'm not wrong.
> 4 years is quite a while but better late than never.


@CorsairGeorge is when it comes to the HTPC there is no huge money in that market at the moment, gaming cases and products are whats selling! , Hence why Silverstone has no real compition in the HTPC market for cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


Honestly i was never a fan of you guys as a company untill last year, your case designs were on point, and had all the right features due to listening to what the market wants, You are totally right about "MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream" Ive had plenty of large cases over the years Silverstone RV01, RV03, and you're beloved Corsair Air540







, and ive come to reason that i don't want some massive case on my desk anymore, and have made the switch to mITX and love it, current own the Hadron Air, have the NCASE M1 V2 ordered, and plan on buying the new Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV!

Silverstone used to be my favorite case designer, but after the RV03 and FT03 mini, they have completly feel off with what people want in cases. Corsair and Phanteks are my favorite case manufacturers at the moment because you guys are shaking up the stale case market with some real innovations, keep up the good work!









Cant wait for computex 2015 now to see whats in store for SFF.

Sidenote do you guys plan to compete with silverstone in the SFX PSU market in the near future?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge is when it comes to the HTPC there is no huge money in that market at the moment, gaming cases and products are whats selling! , Hence why Silverstone has no real compition in the HTPC market for cases.
> Honestly i was never a fan of you guys as a company untill last year, your case designs were on point, and had all the right features due to listening to what the market wants, You are totally right about "MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream" Ive had plenty of large cases over the years Silverstone RV01, RV03, and you're beloved Corsair Air540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and ive come to reason that i don't want some massive case on my desk anymore, and have made the switch to mITX and love it, current own the Hadron Air, have the NCASE M1 V2 ordered, and plan on buying the new Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV!
> 
> Silverstone used to be my favorite case designer, but after the RV03 and FT03 mini, they have completly feel off with what people want in cases. Corsair and Phanteks are my favorite case manufacturers at the moment because you guys are shaking up the stale case market with some real innovations, keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for computex 2015 now to see whats in store for SFF.
> 
> *Sidenote do you guys plan to compete with silverstone in the SFX PSU market in the near future*?


now there's a good question! (what he said^^)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The short answer was "not now,maybe in a few years"


----------



## bhav

I shall get that air 240, and name him ... MINI ME!!!!

(I have the regular one







).

or Honey I shrunk my PC!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I shall get that air 240, and name him ... MINI ME!!!!
> 
> (I have the regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> or Honey I shrunk my PC!


Technically its not very mini,but yeah.


----------



## crebuli

tl;dr
I'm quite certain that a 780 dcu ii will fit in the air 240.

Ok, I've signed up just to post this for the other people that were worried about putting a water block on the GPU for the air 240.
I was petrified of this as well, the air 240 seems as if it was made specifically for what I wanted: The white no longer has the black on the grill, there are PSU feet in horizontal mode, no 5.25 bays, extra rad space and HDDs in the back chamber to name a few.
But then, I realised that my 780 dcu ii might not fit as its stupidly fat. Now that George has told us that the CPU cooler height is 120mm I can tell you that it will (most likely) fit.

Proof:
George told us the CPU cooler height is ~120mm a couple pages back
The 250d's maximum cooler height is 95mm
Here is a 780 dcu ii watercooled in a 250d that fits:
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/W3Cypg

Also, for further reference, TastyPC put a 780 ti DCU ii into the 250d air cooled and mentioned that the heatpipes touched the roof, however, it did fit.


----------



## Deletive

I literally refuse to go ATX because of this case :| I want this to come out in late july








(air 240)

I don't want a Red build... so there is only one yellow matx motherboard for z97 which is Z97m Oc Formula







I really want this case to build in


----------



## kimoswabi

I have a build all ready to go. Just need the case! Why must you make us wait... ?!?


----------



## scotthulbs

I can't wait to migrate into this case, It is almost exactly what I want in a case.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Air 240 next month guys. I have just approved the photos today, I'll post a link to some pictures for you guys this week hopefully. We did two builds, a Micro ATX with 290X in Crossfire and a Mini ITX with a 780 Ti in it.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 next month guys. I have just approved the photos today, I'll post a link to some pictures for you guys this week hopefully. We did two builds, a Micro ATX with 290X in Crossfire and a Mini ITX with a 780 Ti in it.


Awesome







Can't wait!


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 next month guys. I have just approved the photos today, I'll post a link to some pictures for you guys this week hopefully. We did two builds, a Micro ATX with 290X in Crossfire and a Mini ITX with a 780 Ti in it.


Thank you! Please please please convince Asus to release the z97 impact at the same time!


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 next month guys. I have just approved the photos today, I'll post a link to some pictures for you guys this week hopefully. We did two builds, a Micro ATX with 290X in Crossfire and a Mini ITX with a 780 Ti in it.


We looking early next month or late?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deletive*
> 
> We looking early next month or late?


Honestly it'll depend on region. My guess is early for some, mid to late for others.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Honestly it'll depend on region. My guess is early for some, mid to late for others.


When do we get pics of the 780T....?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> When do we get pics of the 780T....?


^please answer this!


----------



## Napwneon

Any updates on the 380T release date? Simultaneous w/ the Air 240 or a different release schedule?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Pics of 380T and 780T should be out in about two weeks.


----------



## MexGT

My next build is just waiting for a Black 380T !


----------



## Llamasx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT*
> 
> My next build is just waiting for a Black 380T !


Same. I'm hoping it releases earlier rather than later. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> At Computex, we revealed the Carbide Series Air 240. This unique case supports both ITX and mATX configurations with maximum airflow. Here is a complete gallery of both the white and black versions of the Air 240.


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.811786188861471.1073741945.179235105449919&type=1


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.811786188861471.1073741945.179235105449919&type=1


+rep thanks for sharing those looks like an awesome case.


----------



## paras

Looks so good

Sent From My Nexus 5 Stock 4.4.4 ART


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.811786188861471.1073741945.179235105449919&type=1


Sick! I want all the details about it!


----------



## VoodooFarm

Damn, that air 240 has an interesting design just like the 540. I'm running the 540 and it's pretty massive, kind of jealous of the small matx form factor.

If I ever do an matx build I'll probably be using the 240. Just wish it had a 5.25in drive


----------



## Yop

So it looks like you could possibly get a 120mm radiator in the psu chamber if the psu is short enough?


----------



## Elyminator

I'm planning on either standing a 240 in the back compartment or possible horizontal over the psu if there's room either was some cutting will be involves


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those who asked earlier, yes you can fit an H100i push-pull in front with a normal length GPU. This is a 780 Ti.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Any word on the 380T? I'll be a day one buyer


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Any word on the 380T? I'll be a day one buyer


Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.

Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.

What should our first Special Edition color be?


----------



## Zealon

I like orange and blue, although it's a shame there is no purple.


----------



## Llamasx

Though I'll probably get a black 380T, I do like the orange one. I secretly also like the pink one









I'm kind of sad it's releasing late august though, somewhere deep down I was hoping you'd surprise us for late july / early august release


----------



## kimoswabi

What kind and how many air filters will come with the 240?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


I'd buy the living heck outta that orange! Maybe the blue...who cares GIMME!

EDIT: Red too!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> What kind and how many air filters will come with the 240?


The front, top, and bottom are all filtered and each can fit 2 x 120mm fans. The PSU area and side panel on that side have a magnetic filter as well for the PSU and 120mm fan mount.

The only fan mount that's unfiltered are the two 80mm rear exhaust, which are unpopulated by default.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


Another vote for orange here! (To be honest, I kinda wish the orange in that picture were a little more yellow and less red, but that might just be the picture quality.) Bonus points for orange LED fans. The blue is also good.

It seems like the 380T has a filter in the front for the frontal 140mm fan. Does that intake also supply all of the air for the video card, or can air come in through the left side as well? Can the front hold a 200mm fan (and if so, does Corsair plan on making any 200mm fans)?

I really appreciate your frequent informational updates, George.


----------



## kolo7127

Any chance on a black 380t with white lighting, apposed to the red we saw at computex? Or maybe a custom builder where you can mix and match exterior color with lighting color? Or better yet adjustable colored lighting like your keyboards?


----------



## kolo7127

I am partial to the lime green.


----------



## dreameer111

I have a quick question about the air 240.
Can you run 2 x 120mm fans on the bottom (left side in desktop) with a matx motherboard?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Anyone else prefer the look of these iterations instead?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Blue,Pink,White and Orange ones. Start with White though,twotone is the be all.


----------



## HC1994

Question,

With Air 240, is it possible to do 240mm CPU radiator + 2 of GH10 GPU 120mm rad cooler for SLI/Crossfire?

so pretty much 240mm rad for CPU + 2 * 120mm rad for GPU

Thanks!


----------



## Serephucus

I'm liking the green.


----------



## Simmons572

I'm digging the orange! Cougar build heyo!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreameer111*
> 
> I have a quick question about the air 240.
> Can you run 2 x 120mm fans on the bottom (left side in desktop) with a matx motherboard?


it did not look like it was possible to me. just not enough room along the bottom with the longer matx board. I could be wrong though. It should be fine as long as you're not using the 4th I/O slot now that I'm looking at the picture again. still could be wrong I'm just looking at the stock photos like everyone else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Question,
> 
> With Air 240, is it possible to do 240mm CPU radiator + 2 of GH10 GPU 120mm rad cooler for SLI/Crossfire?
> 
> so pretty much 240mm rad for CPU + 2 * 120mm rad for GPU
> 
> Thanks!


if you're going that far with AIO's you ought to just buy a custom loop. now that being said I think technically you might be able too but it would be a mess. you'd have the 240 in the front one 120 on the back side area (near the psu) and one possibly in the top closest to the front it *might* fit there. the other option would be to cut a hole in the back above the other 120 slot and just run both of them side by side. I repeat though It would be an absolute mess of tubes and running wires and everything else.... It's be a lot. I don't mean to burst your bubble though if that's what you want to do please don't feel discouraged I'm simply telling my thoughts


----------



## TUF Enforcer

On a previous page, somebody else posted the picture of the multicolored cases, and I chose orange. Good to see most people are also choosing orange!


----------



## Baasha

Hmm.. just ordered a 250D for my Mini-ITX build. When is the Air 240 coming out? Don't see it on Amazon/NewEgg/TigerDirect yet(?).


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm.. just ordered a 250D for my Mini-ITX build. When is the Air 240 coming out? Don't see it on Amazon/NewEgg/TigerDirect yet(?).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The front, top, and bottom are all filtered and each can fit 2 x 120mm fans. The PSU area and side panel on that side have a magnetic filter as well for the PSU and 120mm fan mount.
> 
> The only fan mount that's unfiltered are the two 80mm rear exhaust, which are unpopulated by default.


That means i can fit a matx motherboard with 3 H75 cooler on Air 240. One for cpu and the other two with two HG10 for two gpu right. If i use the psu side 120 mount plus two front 120 right?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> That means i can fit a matx motherboard with 3 H75 cooler. One for cpu and the other two with two HG10 for two gpu right. If i use the psu side 120 mount plus two front 120 right?


Yes you should be able to, since it was mentioned earlier in the thread that you could fit 2-120 AIOs up front. Meaning you would have space for either 1-240 up top or a 120mm if you choose to do so? Why do that though when you can get 2 -H220 / coolermaster equivalent for the CPU or GPU or for a cheaper option 1-H220 / coolermaster equivalent and 1-120mm AIO.

1. 3 - H 75 = USD $240

2. 1 - Glacer 240L + 1 H75 = USD $ 180


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yes you should be able to, since it was mentioned earlier in the thread that you could fit 2-120 AIOs up front. Meaning you would have space for either 1-240 up top or a 120mm if you choose to do so? Why do that though when you can get 2 -H220 / coolermaster equivalent for the CPU or GPU or for a cheaper option 1-H220 / coolermaster equivalent and 1-120mm AIO.
> 
> 1. 3 - H 75 = USD $240
> 
> 2. 1 - Glacer 240L + 1 H75 = USD $ 180


On top of the air 240 you can only fit 2 120 fans only no rad. But on the front you can as well as at the bottom you can if its an itx board only. But if you use a matx board with two gpu. You can only fit 1 240 or 2 120 rads at the front and you can not fit any rads at the bottom so you will only have 120 rad space near the psu side that's if you can fit a 120 rad at the side of the psu


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> On top of the air 240 you can only fit 2 120 fans only no rad. But on the front you can as well as at the bottom you can if its an itx board only. But if you use a matx board with two gpu. You can only fit 1 240 or 2 120 rads at the front and you can not fit any rads at the bottom so you will only have 120 rad space near the psu side that's if you can fit a 120 rad at the side of the psu


Oops I thought he meant mitx it was matx all along. Yeah you can fit 2-240s (top and front) if mitx and only 1-240 up front for matx (you probably could with some modding though). George mentioned it *here*!


----------



## lttenso

Hi George and people from the forum....
I have one litle but very import question to you... i´m very interested on buyng this new case, the corsair carbide 240 air, but after digging for a while i´m not sure if my Asus gtx 780 DirectCu II OC fit inside the case.... have some people in the coments in forums that sayd no fit... Please help me whit that question, and keep doing this good job of making some good and dreaming products for all the lovers of the computers in the world....
PS: sorry my bad inglish, but i´m portuguese... tanks in advance...


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Hi George and people from the forum....
> I have one litle but very import question to you... i´m very interested on buyng this new case, the corsair carbide 240 air, but after digging for a while i´m not sure if my Asus gtx 780 DirectCu II OC fit inside the case.... have some people in the coments in forums that sayd no fit... Please help me whit that question, and keep doing this good job of making some good and dreaming products for all the lovers of the computers in the world....
> PS: sorry my bad inglish, but i´m portuguese... tanks in advance...


That's a good question... I was JUST about to order a ASUS GTX 770 DCU card for this build last night..
Newegg shows the dimension of the ASUS GTX 780 DCU as: 11.3" x 5.8" and ASUS GTX 770 DCU as: 10.7" x 5.2"

And looking at this pic, the side of the GTX 780Ti lines up right almost flush to the edge of the 240 case and the dimension of the GTX 780Ti is 10.5" x 4.38".
Which is a 1.42mm and 0.82mm height difference for the ASUS 780 & 770 cards.



Does this mean GPU waterblocks will have height clearance issues as well since they typically extend 20mm or more to fit the in/out ports?


----------



## goodtobeking

I love my 600T. Although that 380T is catching my eye for some reason.

Little off topic but I just got a great idea. Since my internet sucks horribly, and its the only thing I can get, I can make it a LAN case and take it over to my sisters so I can play Star Citizen with my nephews. I built them their own rigs already and my 600T is WAY to bulky to keep taking over there.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> That's a good question... I was JUST about to order a ASUS GTX 770 DCU card for this build last night..
> Newegg shows the dimension of the ASUS GTX 780 DCU as: 11.3" x 5.8" and ASUS GTX 770 DCU as: 10.7" x 5.2"
> 
> And looking at this pic, the side of the GTX 780Ti lines up right almost flush to the edge of the 240 case and the dimension of the GTX 780Ti is 10.5" x 4.38".
> Which is a 1.42mm and 0.82mm height difference for the ASUS 780 & 770 cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean GPU waterblocks will have height clearance issues as well since they typically extend 20mm or more to fit the in/out ports?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


On second look, it looks like the first picture may have been playing an optical illusion or that the GTX 780Ti card wasn't inserted all the way.
Here's another look with the window panel on. Looks like there _*might*_ be enough space but still hard to tell with the height of the ASUS cards plus the extra space needed for the power connector for the video card.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> On second look, it looks like the first picture may have been playing an optical illusion or that the GTX 780Ti card wasn't inserted all the way.
> Here's another look with the window panel on. Looks like there _*might*_ be enough space but still hard to tell with the height of the ASUS cards plus the extra space needed for the power connector for the video card.


yeah i was thinking the same thing, I mean i would think the almighty corsair wouldnt make such a huge mistake as this! at least i hope not... Corsair George?


----------



## The Wizard

Just wish the Air 240 had at least a 125mm CPU clearance, 120mm is too small for any tower air cooler, even Noctuas NH-U9B is 125mm.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I like the Graphite 380T. It to me, reeks of being an awesome little "LAN Party" machine, handle and all. The 780T looks bloated... IMHO, it's better suited to be something like an Obsidian 750D, or just leave it at the Graphite 760T.

As far as the new carbide air 240 goes. I bought a Carbide Spec-02 Case, and I wanted to watercool it... when I saw that such action was not doable, I returned it for the Obsidian 350D that is now my current platform. I wouldn't go for the "air" series in such a form-factor unless I was certain i could put some sort of water loop in it - even if it's an AIO 240mm like an H100i.

I do believe though, that besides the LARGEST of carbide cases (400R / 500R / Air 540), that these cases really weren't meant for liquid loops so much as for building gramma and grampa a rig for checking email, watching youtube, storing recipes, and playing angry birds. This case, sadly seems to be no exception (the air 240).

Jason


----------



## Coxcomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> Just wish the Air 240 had at least a 125mm CPU clearance, 120mm is too small for any tower air cooler, even Noctuas NH-U9B is 125mm.


Yea, I had the same reservations. Thankfully Noctua is releasing a 3U compliant cooler (110mm height, 92mm fan like the U9B).



I really wish Corsair had gone with a 120mm fan at the back instead of 2x80s, though. Makes clearance issues with graphics cards and air coolers less of an issue. I know they're trying to promote sales of their CLCs, but I hate pump noise in addition to fan power needed to push/pull through rads.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coxcomb*
> 
> Yea, I had the same reservations. Thankfully Noctua is releasing a 3U compliant cooler (110mm height, 92mm fan like the U9B).
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Corsair had gone with a 120mm fan at the back instead of 2x80s, though. Makes clearance issues with graphics cards and air coolers less of an issue. I know they're trying to promote sales of their CLCs, but I hate pump noise in addition to fan power needed to push/pull through rads.


Quite honestly putting a 120mm fan at the back would make the case around 2" wider, which would make it almost the same width as the Air 540.

Some people have already complained that the Air 240 is a bit big, so I am loathe to make it any larger.


----------



## Coxcomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quite honestly putting a 120mm fan at the back would make the case around 2" wider, which would make it almost the same width as the Air 540.
> 
> Some people have already complained that the Air 240 is a bit big, so I am loathe to make it any larger.


I definitely understand and can appreciate the aims of the case design - I know it's impossible to please everyone - I'm just a huge fan of air cooling over liquid.

I'm still going buy it as there's never going to be a perfect case for every little niche. I just thought I'd voice my small piece of feedback.

FWIW, I appreciate your work and community involvement.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coxcomb*
> 
> Yea, I had the same reservations. Thankfully Noctua is releasing a 3U compliant cooler (110mm height, 92mm fan like the U9B).


Sweet! I hope those get released in time for the 380T. If only they were the new black color instead of Noctua Brown.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Definitely going to buy an Air 240 on drop. I don't mind the CPU cooler clearance issues as I have been a Corsair H series cooler for years (with FANTASTIC results) or the fact that it doesn't have an optical bay (slim external BluRay player). What little I actually use an optical drive the Asus edition standing up looks nice on the desk anyway.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> That's a good question... I was JUST about to order a ASUS GTX 770 DCU card for this build last night..
> Newegg shows the dimension of the ASUS GTX 780 DCU as: 11.3" x 5.8" and ASUS GTX 770 DCU as: 10.7" x 5.2"
> 
> And looking at this pic, the side of the GTX 780Ti lines up right almost flush to the edge of the 240 case and the dimension of the GTX 780Ti is 10.5" x 4.38".
> Which is a 1.42mm and 0.82mm height difference for the ASUS 780 & 770 cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean GPU waterblocks will have height clearance issues as well since they typically extend 20mm or more to fit the in/out ports?


Tanks for your replay, but correct me if i'm wrong. ... it seems to me that you do some bad calculations, the diference in hight between the two cards (asus dcii gtx 780, and the nvidia gtx 780Ti are about 1.42", wich is about 3,60cm, or 36mm.... Which is a huge diference. .. in your second image, seems more likely to fit Just because in the GTX 780Ti the power conectors are making the card bigger and it fit. In the ASUS dcii gtx 780 the power conectors are down and hiden back in the cooler. But i guess only George can say for sure if it fits or no....


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Tanks for your replay, but correct me if i'm wrong. ... it seems to me that you do some bad calculations, the diference in hight between the two cards (asus dcii gtx 780, and the nvidia gtx 780Ti are about 1.42", wich is about 3,60cm, or 36mm.... Which is a huge diference. .. in your second image, seems more likely to fit Just because in the GTX 780Ti the power conectors are making the card bigger and it fit. In the ASUS dcii gtx 780 the power conectors are down and hiden back in the cooler. But i guess only George can say for sure if it fits or no....


You are correct. I didn't convert the inch into cm/ mm and the difference is indeed 3.6cm which is almost 1.5 inches in height difference and I agree that it is a huge difference between the Asus dcii gtx 780 vs nvidia gtx 780Ti.


----------



## Dyaems

The Asus 780 DCU2 is around 140mm height. I owned one before changing it to a reference cooler because it barely fits inside a Core 1000 (~150mm clearance) with the PCIE Cables attached. If the Air 240 only has 120mm clearance, then 780 DCU2 definitely wont fit inside it.

So basically installing a waterblock for the 780/ti will not fit inside an Air 240 IF the max height of the waterblock is around 140mm as well.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The Asus 780 DCU2 is around 140mm height. I owned one before changing it to a reference cooler because it barely fits inside a Core 1000 (~150mm clearance) with the PCIE Cables attached. If the Air 240 only has 120mm clearance, then 780 DCU2 definitely wont fit inside it.
> 
> So basically installing a waterblock for the 780/ti will not fit inside an Air 240 IF the max height of the waterblock is around 140mm as well.


Good points. +rep
ASUS DCU2 GTX 660/ 770: *5.2" = 132mm*
ASUS DCU2 GTX 780: *5.8" = 147mm*
Nvidia GTX 780Ti: *4.4" = 112mm*

So... Basically any card taller than 4.73" (120mm) or non-reference cards will not fit in the Air 240.
So... Basically you cannot watercool video cards as it will add an additional 20mm to the height making it taller than 120mm

Ruh Roh... I just ordered my video card this afternoon and it's already shipped.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The Asus 780 DCU2 is around 140mm height. I owned one before changing it to a reference cooler because it barely fits inside a Core 1000 (~150mm clearance) with the PCIE Cables attached. If the Air 240 only has 120mm clearance, then 780 DCU2 definitely wont fit inside it.
> 
> So basically installing a waterblock for the 780/ti will not fit inside an Air 240 IF the max height of the waterblock is around 140mm as well.


Well... damn. I was excited for this case and was hoping to do a full gpu (full cover block) & cpu watercooling loop.


----------



## VSG

Everything goes well, I should be able to check this out for you guys soon.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> Well... damn. I was excited for this case and was hoping to do a full gpu (full cover block) & cpu watercooling loop.


Same here!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Everything goes well, I should be able to check this out for you guys soon.


I can't wait for the results geggeg!

If watercooling doesn't pan out, I will have to get a Phanteks Evolv since that can fit 2 x 240mm rads with no issues!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I can't wait for the results geggeg!
> 
> If watercooling doesn't pan out, I will have to get a Phanteks Evolv since that can fit 2 x 240mm rads with no issues!


Im waiting for the Evolv as well but i think we will be waiting awhile sadly....


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Im waiting for the Evolv as well but i think we will be waiting awhile sadly....


same lol, phanteks does not even respond to inquiries, so the case may probably get released by 2015 xD


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Hi George and people from the forum....
> I have one litle but very import question to you... i´m very interested on buyng this new case, the corsair carbide 240 air, but after digging for a while i´m not sure if my Asus gtx 780 DirectCu II OC fit inside the case.... have some people in the coments in forums that sayd no fit... Please help me whit that question, and keep doing this good job of making some good and dreaming products for all the lovers of the computers in the world....
> PS: sorry my bad inglish, but i´m portuguese... tanks in advance...


George could you please answer my question... i really need to know, because i need to by a new case a i really like this one... tanks....


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> George could you please answer my question... i really need to know, because i need to by a new case a i really like this one... tanks....


hey so George can't answer every question on here and most people are waiting on an answer to that very question. you just need to be patient. but from the photos we have it really is hard to tell also since this case isn't even out yet it is possible that changes have or will be made. Just be patient and when the case actually comes out all questions will be answered .


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> hey so George can't answer every question on here and most people are waiting on an answer to that very question. you just need to be patient. but from the photos we have it really is hard to tell also since this case isn't even out yet it is possible that changes have or will be made. Just be patient and when the case actually comes out all questions will be answered .


Ok.... you are right... sorry. .. Just need to be a litle more pacient. ..


----------



## Dyaems

Unless the side panel of the Air 240 _magically_ extends from 120mm to 140mm height clearance to fit CPU coolers or graphics cards, there is no way that the 780 DCU2 will fit.

One can try to do something like this though:



Changing the rear fans from 80mm to 92mm _may_ help since it will become abit wider, but still, 130mm is not enough. Or move the motherboard tray further inside. Both might not be possible except extending the case again which is George is against that becuase it will become similar width? as an Air 540.

I'm also digging the Air 240, but its a PITA to source a decent 80mm fan for exhaust here in our country, best I can get is a Deepcool fan which does not perform well for exhaust IME. Might highly consider this over the EVOLV if the rear exhausts are 92mm.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Unless the side panel of the Air 240 _magically_ extends from 120mm to 140mm height clearance to fit CPU coolers or graphics cards, there is no way that the 780 DCU2 will fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> One can try to do something like this though:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the rear fans from 80mm to 92mm _may_ help since it will become abit wider, but still, 130mm is not enough. Or move the motherboard tray further inside. Both might not be possible except extending the case again which is George is against that becuase it will become similar width? as an Air 540.
> 
> I'm also digging the Air 240, but its a PITA to source a decent 80mm fan for exhaust here in our country, best I can get is a Deepcool fan which does not perform well for exhaust IME. Might highly consider this over the EVOLV if the rear exhausts are 92mm
> 
> 
> .


Being limited to reference video cards only _*AND*_ not being able to watercool any video cards is a deal killer and a big bummer.
But.. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for the very small chance that we're wrong.

Until we get clarity or someone gets an Air 240 in hand, time for me to start looking for an alternate case. Unfortunately, there aren't that many mini-ITX/ micro-ATX cases that have a large windowed panel.


----------



## Faraz

Yup, getting the 380T.


----------



## VSG

Like I said, I should be able to verify this before the case goes on retail if all goes well.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Hey guys, not sure if this helps.


----------



## TheRacker

When can we expect to see Hadron sized cases for ITX? I really dig SFF, and I love the size of the Hadron, but it's a little to restrictive with its built in PSU and I don't really like how it looks. I went for a Bitfenix Prodigy, because I love how unique it looks and it's actually easy to work in, but it's pretty big for an ITX case. The Air 240 and 380T both look to be about the same size as the prodigy, if not slightly larger. I'm a huge fan of Corsair cases, I had a 500r that I loved for over a year, but I'd love to see some revolutionary SFF cases from them like the Hadron. Maybe in a year or two?


----------



## RagingPwner

Man I am really digging the 240! I might just have to finally build my woman a PC so I have an excuse to get one!

I really like the 3.5" placement. Why couldn't it have been like that in the 540? I would've preferred that and then there could've been 2 120mm fan spots in the bottom instead.


----------



## Billango

So you guys think there's any reason a 120mm rad wouldn't work on the side of the case? Other than power supply cable interference which I'm sure I could just shove to the side. Thanks.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this helps.


Tanks. .. in this pictures i think its easy to see. .. and the asus gtx 780 dcii won't fit... need at least more 10 mm







...


----------



## lekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


Would love to see the Green or the Orange (cant wait for the 780T to become available !! )


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this helps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the pics!
It's definitely going to be a close one for the ASUS DCU2 GTX 660/ 770. I just got my video card and measured the height clearance and it's riiiiight around 30mm.

@geggeg: Hurry up and get your case man!


----------



## VSG

It's not me, man. I don't have any Corsair connections









A local guy I know is getting it for review.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's not me, man. I don't have any Corsair connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local guy I know is getting it for review.


Close enough!
@geggeg : Hurry up and tell your local guy to get his case so that you can do a visual inspection and tell us all what's up with the height clearance!


----------



## VSG

The day he gets it, I will head over with my Classifieds and EK terminals to check


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If classified fits anything else will.


----------



## Ithanul

I keep staring at this, and want to turn in it into a huge search light computer.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this helps.


This doesnt look good







I will still get this case if you release a nice backplate with your hg10 for nvidia gpus! i want to get a 780 with the hg10 and mod the geforce lights into it with a nice corsair backplate


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I keep staring at this, and want to turn in it into a huge search light computer.


That's a render of the white version. We're doing photos this week, here's a couple early pictures of the yellow one.


----------



## Thestarkiller32

Hi George,
I want to buy the 380T case and operate with air cooling. My question is because of the possibility of a 200 mm fan in the fronte ... with kan fit? Only 200mm X 200mm X 25mm or thicker 30mm??? And would be enough space for a Bitpenix Specta Pro 200mm?

I Would be glad to get an answer









P.s. the 380t in Red will looks gread in combination with MSI and GIGABYT mainboards


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Front 200mm fits but only thin ones, like 20mm. BitFenix, Xigmatek, etc, make 200mm in that size as well.


----------



## goodtobeking

Whats the possibility of getting a 200mm radiator in front of the 380T, obviously with some modding?? I had one in my 600T for a while, til I upgraded to the 400mm. I love having a wall of radiator in my cases.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

It'd be pretty heavy modding.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Hey George, although I'm not going for the new cases, I just wanted to say I appreciate your level of involvement in the community.


----------



## waypoint

*waypoint edited the heck out of this post on -22 july 2014

My comments on the 380

Dislikes
Too wide/bulky
Too heavy, could be made from aluminum?
Horizontal Motherboard
No cable managemnt
No 3.5 bays, a single one would have been nice
Side panels could be magnetically attached
Could optionally support matx?

Still, a really nice looking case with some good features and I plan on picking one up.


----------



## burgergod

Corsair Carbide Air 240 looks godly,

Any chance we can get the dimensions of the case?


----------



## lttenso

Very sad by now... fall in love with the carbide air 240, and almost for sure asus gtx 780 dcii won´t fit inside.....























397mm×260mm×320mm George said....


----------



## burgergod

Sorry about that, I tried using the search function and I scrolled through this thread. I blame the heat. Thanks Ittenso, and George of course.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Very sad by now... fall in love with the carbide air 240, and almost for sure asus gtx 780 dcii won´t fit inside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397mm×260mm×320mm George said....


same here







i think i might get it still if their hg10 works for nvidia 880 and comes with a nice back and/or frontplate.


----------



## jumpman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


That 780t lime green is awesome. Very unique and attention seeking. The orange is another good one as well, but it needs to be a brighter orange like a neon orange color. It seems too dark. Special edition color should be flamboyant and head turning. I'm definitely going to pick one up if it's the green or a very bright neon orange.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> That's a render of the white version. We're doing photos this week, here's a couple early pictures of the yellow one.
> 
> -snip-


Not to be a smartass, but what does the 380T do differently/better than the Prodigy and Phenom? It has an almost identical layout, other than a horizontal airflow design, while being bigger and bulkier than both the Prodigy and Phenom. Am I missing something? Or is it just another case in the ITX market to choose from?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Not to be a smartass, but what does the 380T do differently/better than the Prodigy and Phenom? It has an almost identical layout, other than a horizontal airflow design, while being bigger and bulkier than both the Prodigy and Phenom. Am I missing something? Or is it just another case in the ITX market to choose from?


Better build quality on the handle design, foot design.

Dual windows included.

Fully meshed front intake on all versions.

Easy open side panels with latch.

Integrated 3 speed fan control.

Built in internal white LED lighting with on off switch.

Also, it's much shorter than the prodigy.


----------



## bhav

Lime green is my favorite colour.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpman*
> 
> That 780t lime green is awesome. Very unique and attention seeking. The orange is another good one as well, but it needs to be a brighter orange like a neon orange color. It seems too dark. Special edition color should be flamboyant and head turning. I'm definitely going to pick one up if it's the green or a very bright neon orange.


I'm sure the quality of the picture throws the color off. That looks like a quickie cell phone or digital camera pic, not a $5000 DSLR lol.


----------



## Mysterion90

Guys, I don't know what to do....

I bought the 760T a couple days ago and I love that case









But now I saw that the 780T is coming and there are a couple things that I like better on the 780T. For example the top with mesh, I think the 760T with the top cover installed looks better than the mesh top of the 780T BUT I cannot leave the top cover installed when gaming. I have a H100i and a Kraken X40 between the 5.25" bays pushing air outside and they both get too hot with the top cover installed. Always removing the top cover is a pain in the ass.

Also without the top cover installed I find it doesn't look so good as with the top cover. With the 780T I wouldn't have that problem. I could easily return the 760T and wait for the 780T, but I just don't know what to do









So my pro 780T points:

- top with mesh
- a bit spacier
- better fan controler and better looking I/O panel
- better looks of the front

contra:

- no full cover side window
- only 3 SSD mounts on the back

What would you do?


----------



## wiktor1800

YES! At least corsair have came to show that computers can't only be reg/green/blue! I *NEED* that orange case; it looks amazing, does the orange case also come with an orange led fan? I noticed that your yellow case only had the white led fan, it would be awesome if you started selling coloured LED fans! I love the design, and the portability! Perfect for a guy that likes to get around.

A little question though; In the specifications it said that the 380T has a side window, however in the pictures I only see a little mesh that you could maybe see through. Is it like, a full blown window, or is it just a mesh that you can see through?

P.S 'Tis a shame there are no ITX AM3+ boards







, Intel build here we go!


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


the 380 in orange, exactly as it is shown in the image. Perfect.


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Better build quality on the handle design, foot design.
> 
> Dual windows included.
> 
> Fully meshed front intake on all versions.
> 
> Easy open side panels with latch.
> 
> Integrated 3 speed fan control.
> 
> Built in internal white LED lighting with on off switch.
> 
> Also, it's much shorter than the prodigy.


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> That's a render of the white version. We're doing photos this week, here's a couple early pictures of the yellow one.


It would be nice to see a render of just the metal frame, without any plastic and with filters / panels removed.


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Anyone else prefer the look of these iterations instead?


WOA. Yes, I really like this look. They look very sharp and modern. Where did you get these pictures?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61*
> 
> WOA. Yes, I really like this look. They look very sharp and modern. Where did you get these pictures?


It was shown in their video as one of the designs they didn't go with. Here's the video Spicy:


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61*
> 
> WOA. Yes, I really like this look. They look very sharp and modern. Where did you get these pictures?


I agree. I love the little one.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> I'm sure the quality of the picture throws the color off. That looks like a quickie cell phone or digital camera pic, not a $5000 DSLR lol.


This color on the 380T would be an insta-buy for me.
All this support for Orange is actually making me hopeful that it might get chosen. I've been wanting to make an orange color schemed build for years.


----------



## warr10r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yup. We're working on photos this week for this one. Should be available late August.
> 
> Looking at some limited edition colors for these: we're already doing white, black, and yellow.
> 
> What should our first Special Edition color be?


I'll take one 780T in blue and another in red, kthnxbye


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Going to order a couple of each. So sexy


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> Going to order a couple of each. So sexy


I will now stalk you to find out if you really are going to get a pair of each.


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I will now stalk you to find out if you really are going to get a pair of each.


Feel free to follow me








I'm on that Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, all that stuff.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> Feel free to follow me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on that Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, all that stuff.


Don't worry I'll leave you alone. Why four cases?


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Don't worry I'll leave you alone. Why four cases?


My friends and I are getting ready for Star Citizen


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> My friends and I are getting ready for Star Citizen


I should be getting ready as well, instead I'm waiting for my 4770K to sell so I can buy a motherboard...


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

I really want to do some all-white Stormtrooper Style builds with the 240, 280, and 780 now. White Cables, White M65, oh yeah


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> This color on the 380T would be an insta-buy for me.
> All this support for Orange is actually making me hopeful that it might get chosen. I've been wanting to make an orange color schemed build for years.


Orange and Green are the most commonly requested so far.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61*
> 
> WOA. Yes, I really like this look. They look very sharp and modern. Where did you get these pictures?


The foot design, side panel, and I/O touchscreen on those added about $50+ to the MSRP. Meaning the Mini ITX version there would have been around $179 without any major modifications.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The foot design, side panel, and I/O touchscreen on those added about $50+ to the MSRP. Meaning the Mini ITX version there would have been around $179 without any major modifications.


Ah, I see, very much understandable why you didn't go that route. It's just personal preference geometry wise for me and others. There's nothing "ugly" about them in anyway.

BTW George, what kinds of color hues/tones were you guys tinkering with when coming up with the 230T? I really freaking LOVE the "Rebel Orange", it's not quite orange and it's not quite red. It's the reason I bought it.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Ah, I see, very much understandable why you didn't go that route. It's just personal preference geometry wise for me and others. There's nothing "ugly" about them in anyway.
> 
> BTW George, what kinds of color hues/tones were you guys tinkering with when coming up with the 230T? I really freaking LOVE the "Rebel Orange", it's not quite orange and it's not quite red. It's the reason I bought it.


We based it on this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I really like the 780T as a good evolution of the 600T but just as with the 760T I am disappointed taht the front mesh doesn't go top to bottom including the drive bays like with the 600T. Why did you guys decide to end the mesh below the bay covers and use that cheap looking plastic for the top???? Its not a deal breaker but it is far less elegant than the 600T IMO...


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I'm just now noticing this...is the top part of the side panels on the 380T a window?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Orange and Green are the most commonly requested so far.


How is pink doing?


----------



## sticks435

Hey George, would you be able to tell me how much room there is from the inside top of the case where you would mount the rads to the top of the motherboard on the 780T? Is there any sort of offset to the side like on the Enthoo Primo? Also, length from PCI slots to HDD cage?

Thanks!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Here's the photos of 380T
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.817671334939623.1073741946.179235105449919&type=1


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Here's the photos of 380T
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.817671334939623.1073741946.179235105449919&type=1


Awesome!


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Damnit, can't see pictures in link need facebook account.


----------



## Llamasx

With all the hype for the cases, do you think the supply will hold on on release?


----------



## Thestarkiller32

......how many connectors hat the fan controller?


----------



## Thestarkiller32

on the 380T ?


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not interested in HTPC, there's no real market there. They can have that.
> 
> But SFF? Yeah, I want to beat Silverstone, Fractal, NCASE, Abee, Lian-Li, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc. I want everyone else a distant #2.
> 
> After all, why would I be doing this if I didn't think we could do it better? If you're not shooting for #1 you're just goofing off.
> 
> I have a 5 year plan on SFF, and we're still in year 1.
> 
> Those of you guys who claim we're not paying attention are horribly wrong. But everyone else is doing SFF wrong as well, just in a different way. Watch and you'll see. Computex 2015 will have some very interesting stuff, and 2016 will blow your minds.
> 
> The MiniITX and MicroATX markets are going to be mainstream by 2018/2019. We're just starting to see the potential.


I would just like to point out that this is the best post I have ever seen on this forum.
Thanks George.

Now to 250D now or wait...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Why no 780T pics yet George....


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The foot design, side panel, and I/O touchscreen on those added about $50+ to the MSRP. Meaning the Mini ITX version there would have been around $179 without any major modifications.


Thanks for the reply George, appreciate it. I would GLADLY pay an additional 50 to get the more modern version. Perhaps a special edition version?


----------



## Jeronbernal

\@CorsairGeorge

is there a possibility of me being able to fit my xt45 240 in the side of the 380T? anyone know? my 250D only could take a 30mm and im really hoping the 380T can take a 45mm rad



also from the pictures of the yellow case, i see a small window on the top of the side panels, is that window on both panels? or just one?

*** EDIT

nvm i see the window on both panels on the facebook page


----------



## Baasha

Just built my mini-ITX rig w/ the Corsair 250D. I hope I didn't get shafted.


----------



## Dyaems

the 250D would have been awesome if it can fit an mATX board without modding.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait for final pics of the 780T but I still don't understand why they didn't use mesh on the bay covers like with the 600T instead of that cheap plastic at the top?


----------



## VoodooFarm

I love the air 240. I wish I could justify buying it somehow


----------



## Skoobs

I can't take people seriously when they say "that's too big for ITX" or things to that effect. Honestly, I agree, but ITX is a motherboard form factor, it says nothing about the case being small. You could make the case the size of a car, if the largest motherboard that fits is an ITX, it is an ITX case.

That crud is rampant all over the "beastly mATX rig" thread, and was incredibly annoying.


----------



## Dyaems

try using an ITX board inside a 900D then


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> I can't take people seriously when they say "that's too big for ITX" or things to that effect. Honestly, I agree, but ITX is a motherboard form factor, it says nothing about the case being small. You could make the case the size of a car, if the largest motherboard that fits is an ITX, it is an ITX case.
> 
> That crud is rampant all over the "beastly mATX rig" thread, and was incredibly annoying.


I think it comes from the impression that "if you're going to use a small motherboard, everything else should be equally small" which is not necessarily the case. For example - lots of people thought the BitFenix Prodigy was "too big" for a Mini ITX case. However, it quickly became the best selling Mini ITX case in the world. So obviously the majority of people disagreed.

And it turns out - most people only use one PCI-E slot anyway. SLI/Crossfire adoption is low, and so is adding in a sound card or a RAID card or something. The vast majority of builders, even "gamers" and "enthusiasts", just put a single video card in their system and call it a day. And for years we've seen all these beautiful big mid towers and full towers with four or five empty slots in them. Pretty good for cooling I guess, but pretty inefficient when you pay for something and only use 1/4 of its capabilities.

So Mini ITX and Micro ATX, in my opinion, are becoming more popular not because everyone wants to build the smallest systems possible - but they are willing to downsize a bit and no longer require the motherboard to be the largest single internal component. High end GPUs can be bigger than Mini ITX boards in weight and dimensions. The full size ATX PSUs are big, too. Big watercoolers.

And for the record, now that the majority of the board components of note are actually on the Intel Core i5/i7 processors (Northbridge, VRMs, memory controller, etc) the boards can get smaller and less complex.

So what MOST people are actually doing is considering downsizing a bit - but only the real high-end, super hardcore crowd is willing to make the compromises necessary to build a 15L case or something. I've built in a Hadron Air and an NCASE M1. Very nice cases, giant pain in the ass for the typical builder for cable routing, installing some boards, getting components in/out, etc. But then again, they're not focusing on ease of use - they're focusing on building as much stuff as possible into a tiny little box - which they've done.

And a certain crowd wants that - I just have a fundamental disagreement on the path forward. I want to offer mainstream users a chance to downsize to something without making all those sacrifices/compromises at first. Then maybe in a little bit, we'll downsize again for Stage 2 of our world domination plan.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> \@CorsairGeorge
> 
> is there a possibility of me being able to fit my xt45 240 in the side of the 380T? anyone know? my 250D only could take a 30mm and im really hoping the 380T can take a 45mm rad


Nope, sorry. The 380T is a heavily modified 250D chassis at its root. The measurements for radiator fitment are identical on that side.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope, sorry. The 380T is a heavily modified 250D chassis at its root. The measurements for radiator fitment are identical on that side.


How about the newly found 120 spot above the io shield, is there any play right there to allow a 120rad? Aswell as the front? I see there is a hdd rack, I'm assuming that's removable from the front to allow similar rad fitment as the 250d in the front, if not dual 120s in the front?


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think it comes from the impression that "if you're going to use a small motherboard, everything else should be equally small" which is not necessarily the case. For example - lots of people thought the BitFenix Prodigy was "too big" for a Mini ITX case. However, it quickly became the best selling Mini ITX case in the world. So obviously the majority of people disagreed.
> 
> And it turns out - most people only use one PCI-E slot anyway. SLI/Crossfire adoption is low, and so is adding in a sound card or a RAID card or something. The vast majority of builders, even "gamers" and "enthusiasts", just put a single video card in their system and call it a day. And for years we've seen all these beautiful big mid towers and full towers with four or five empty slots in them. Pretty good for cooling I guess, but pretty inefficient when you pay for something and only use 1/4 of its capabilities.
> 
> So Mini ITX and Micro ATX, in my opinion, are becoming more popular not because everyone wants to build the smallest systems possible - but they are willing to downsize a bit and no longer require the motherboard to be the largest single internal component. High end GPUs can be bigger than Mini ITX boards in weight and dimensions. The full size ATX PSUs are big, too. Big watercoolers.
> 
> And for the record, now that the majority of the board components of note are actually on the Intel Core i5/i7 processors (Northbridge, VRMs, memory controller, etc) the boards can get smaller and less complex.
> 
> So what MOST people are actually doing is considering downsizing a bit - but only the real high-end, super hardcore crowd is willing to make the compromises necessary to build a 15L case or something. I've built in a Hadron Air and an NCASE M1. Very nice cases, giant pain in the ass for the typical builder for cable routing, installing some boards, getting components in/out, etc. But then again, they're not focusing on ease of use - they're focusing on building as much stuff as possible into a tiny little box - which they've done.
> 
> And a certain crowd wants that - I just have a fundamental disagreement on the path forward. I want to offer mainstream users a chance to downsize to something without making all those sacrifices/compromises at first. Then maybe in a little bit, we'll downsize again for Stage 2 of our world domination plan.


MITX and MATX are the future. I cringe whenever I see someone recommend ATX builds for people who want to start PC gaming (GTX 760 at best, for example) because "MATX isn't upgradable enough." Really? Reeeally?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think it comes from the impression that "if you're going to use a small motherboard, everything else should be equally small" which is not necessarily the case. For example - lots of people thought the BitFenix Prodigy was "too big" for a Mini ITX case. However, it quickly became the best selling Mini ITX case in the world. So obviously the majority of people disagreed.
> 
> And it turns out - most people only use one PCI-E slot anyway. SLI/Crossfire adoption is low, and so is adding in a sound card or a RAID card or something. The vast majority of builders, even "gamers" and "enthusiasts", just put a single video card in their system and call it a day. And for years we've seen all these beautiful big mid towers and full towers with four or five empty slots in them. Pretty good for cooling I guess, but pretty inefficient when you pay for something and only use 1/4 of its capabilities.
> 
> So Mini ITX and Micro ATX, in my opinion, are becoming more popular not because everyone wants to build the smallest systems possible - but they are willing to downsize a bit and no longer require the motherboard to be the largest single internal component. High end GPUs can be bigger than Mini ITX boards in weight and dimensions. The full size ATX PSUs are big, too. Big watercoolers.
> 
> And for the record, now that the majority of the board components of note are actually on the Intel Core i5/i7 processors (Northbridge, VRMs, memory controller, etc) the boards can get smaller and less complex.
> 
> So what MOST people are actually doing is considering downsizing a bit - but only the real high-end, super hardcore crowd is willing to make the compromises necessary to build a 15L case or something. I've built in a Hadron Air and an NCASE M1. Very nice cases, giant pain in the ass for the typical builder for cable routing, installing some boards, getting components in/out, etc. But then again, they're not focusing on ease of use - they're focusing on building as much stuff as possible into a tiny little box - which they've done.
> 
> And a certain crowd wants that - I just have a fundamental disagreement on the path forward. I want to offer mainstream users a chance to downsize to something without making all those sacrifices/compromises at first. Then maybe in a little bit, we'll downsize again for Stage 2 of our world domination plan.


Although I am the owner of a BitFenix Prodigy . I despise it - it has too much wasted space .
I do agree that size of the case does not define the form factor - but when mini ITX cases become larger than micro atx cases , I believe the Micro ATX case becomes the better choice .
I bought the Prodigy online after it being recommended as "THE" mini ITX case . As soon as I find a suitable replacement I will get rid of it - that said it is still a sale for BitFenix.
I will check the 380T out thoroughly prior to purchasing - but I suspect that , as much as I like the look of it , it too will be too big .
I think Too big for Mini ITX / Micro ATX or Just too big outright is a personal matter - and a matter of preference . I have used a lot of Shuttle SFF machines in the past - so to me an Antec NSK 3480 appears large - Size ( infact primarily just the width ) of the 250D is why I have not replaced the Prodigy with one .
Each to their own !


----------



## Illuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope, sorry. The 380T is a heavily modified 250D chassis at its root. The measurements for radiator fitment are identical on that side.


Don't you mean the 350D ?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Illuma*
> 
> Don't you mean the 350D ?


Nope.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Although I am the owner of a BitFenix Prodigy . I despise it - it has too much wasted space .
> I do agree that size of the case does not define the form factor - but when mini ITX cases become larger than micro atx cases , I believe the Micro ATX case becomes the better choice .
> I bought the Prodigy online after it being recommended as "THE" mini ITX case . As soon as I find a suitable replacement I will get rid of it - that said it is still a sale for BitFenix.
> I will check the 380T out thoroughly prior to purchasing - but I suspect that , as much as I like the look of it , it too will be too big .
> I think Too big for Mini ITX / Micro ATX or Just too big outright is a personal matter - and a matter of preference . I have used a lot of Shuttle SFF machines in the past - so to me an Antec NSK 3480 appears large - Size ( infact primarily just the width ) of the 250D is why I have not replaced the Prodigy with one .
> Each to their own !


I think reason people have appeal towards larger itx cases like the bitfenix Is for the cooling.

When I tried to cram everything I needed into a bitfenix, I felt like even that was too small. But like you said to each his own.

I'm sure. Most open loop watercoolers like myself would agree that sometimes it's hard to find that case that's juuuuust the right size for their needs from the mainstream channels, but it can be done.

The 380t may be absurdly large for AIO users and air coolers, but for a open loop with a 295x2 and a 4790k @ 1.35v/1.4v it's tough to make it work, but that's the magic of nowadays cases, the options are getting much better. Before either was either shove a itx board in a super large case, or just use a atx board with a super towers but now, with cases like the 250d and 380t, air 240 and prodigy, open loopers are finally feeling some love


----------



## StrongForce

780T Woah that thing looks sweet, me wants !


----------



## Illuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope.


For some wacky reason, i thought the 380t was a matx tower case (aka a downsized 780t) and not the mitx case. My bad.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Then maybe in a little bit, we'll downsize again for Stage 2 of our world domination plan.


I think the prodigy was popular because of the design,it looks kewl.Anyways, I am patiently waiting for this day sir.


----------



## Elyminator

the prodigy was cool for several reasons it was easy to build in for one had lots of space for cooling and or hard drives and it was a modders paradise it was a blank canvas begging to be played with. so it got a lot of us enthusiasts as well as the more build it and leave it crowd. oh and it had handles. never owned one myself but you can bet i thought about modding one.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I think the prodigy was popular because of the design,it looks kewl.Anyways, I am patiently waiting for this day sir.


At first glance, I liked the Prodigy because of its neat handles and color options, but upon closer inspection, two things kept me from actually getting one. First off, the 5.25" bay's black rectangular outline ruined the aesthetic of the front (IMO). Second, the handles all seemed to be a little warped, which made the whole thing look relatively cheap or prone to breaking.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> At first glance, I liked the Prodigy because of its neat handles and color options, but upon closer inspection, two things kept me from actually getting one. First off, the 5.25" bay's black rectangular outline ruined the aesthetic of the front (IMO). Second, the handles all seemed to be a little warped, which made the whole thing look relatively cheap or prone to breaking.


I would tend to agree with that. I was going to redo the front plate to fix that and the handles aggravated me because they had to much sway. plus if you removed the bottom ones which i did not like it left the case looking awkward due to the missing piece. I would have like to do something similar but with a more robust metal handle of some assortment


----------



## Dudewitbow

The Prodigy was popular primarily because a mixture of the following:

Lack of SFX PSU choices: If SFX was more mainstream, it could potentially become cheaper, but neat small cases like Silverstone are essentially locked with Silverstone as an option for a PSU. The Prodigy was just friendly looking enough with ATX psu support
Lack of competing cases: They got to the bullet pretty early. Helped them in brand recognition in the long run
Cooling Support: like George and others mentioned already, some people want full
Price: Not many companies can design a new case and keep it at a pretty low cost. The only companies capable of doing so are well established ones in the market. SFF and small builds were just luck of the draw Bitfenix got the slice of cake from early on.
I for one already have interest in the Air 240 primarily for the reasons george outlined. users in the similar boat as I am are looking for that small middle ground. A non wallet breaking case with options I can build around that's at least moderately small.

I'd argue that even smaller cases wont become mainstream until either: A) more companies jump on the SFX psu train or B) SFX becomes cheaper.(imagine if there was a slightly altered Air 240 designed for SFX psus to slim it down even further(86mm to 63.5mm, .88 inches?!?!)

Until that happens, there will be case limitations on how small they can possibly get and still make profit without breaking consumer wallets either.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope, sorry. The 380T is a heavily modified 250D chassis at its root. The measurements for radiator fitment are identical on that side.


George, I see a picture with two 120mm fans in the front of the 380T.



Does this mean, if I remove the HDD cage, that I can put the two fans and a radiator there?


----------



## Jeronbernal

i asked the same question, if it's similar in design to most of my obsidian cases, you should be able to mount the fans on the outside mounts, then mount a rad on the adjacent side, sometimes not exactly aligned, like in my 760T (pretty similar to the 750D) the two front fans as intake are farther apart from eachother than normal 240 spacing, but the rad had it's own mounting spots for the inside aswell



but with the 380T, the 120 fans are right next to eachother, so i think if there is rad spacing inside, we should be juuuuust fine 









I'm pretty stoked to do a 380T build, got almost everything i need for it, except the chassis itself, but i suppose in due time. getting bored over here ~~~~

BTW finally a static pressure fan has come out with LED's. which will make case building in a ITX with lights a SINCH! albeit they are the quiet edition with a little more "OOMPH" it's still better than shoving a low static pressure fan with LED's on it







the fan's im talking about are the new Corsair SP120 LED's. THANK JESUS!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

I don't think you're going to be able to mount a front radiator without modding, guys. There's just BARELY enough room for 2x120mm fans, and the front of the case butts right up against the HDD cage support.

See the picture here:



You could mod it and maybe make it work, but the side 240mm and rear 120mm are probably your best bets for rads.


----------



## lttenso

Hi George, could you say if exist some kind o plans of making a extended side panel for the carbide air 240, in way to fit cards like asus gtx 780 dcII, or evga acx classified? tanks


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I don't think you're going to be able to mount a front radiator without modding, guys. There's just BARELY enough room for 2x120mm fans, and the front of the case butts right up against the HDD cage support.
> 
> See the picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> You could mod it and maybe make it work, but the side 240mm and rear 120mm are probably your best bets for rads.


As I said, I'd remove the HDD cage since I have no use for it. I'm not fond of Corsair listing that 240mm rad can fit on the side other than AIO loops, since the thinnest rad I've found is like 35mm. Does the video card overlay those two 120mm fans at all? Y'alls site says that you can have a 120mm or 140mm radiator up front.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Sorry if this has been asked, but whats the longest gpu you can fit with a rad on the front in the air 240?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked, but whats the longest gpu you can fit with a rad on the front in the air 240?


well that would depend on the thickness of the rad and the number of fans... their own photos have a 780ti and and an h100i in push pull in the front now thats an 80mm thick combination in the front with a rather long graphics card. i'd figure you could probably get another 5mm there comfortably so a 35mm rad in push pull; again depending on card and my non measured completely eyeballed measurements, or if you wanted a 60mm rad with just 1 set of fans. though again you'd be right next to the card and i could be wrong in saying there's an extra bit of room to play with.


----------



## falcon26

I wish they would come out with a successor the 550D case....


----------



## Marc79

780T might be my next case, looking at the dimensions its as big as 900D, or am I reading it wrong.

*780T*


*
900D*


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Those dimensions on the corsair website for the 780t can't be correct (maybe it's the box size?).
If you look at the front two 140mm fans in the pictures, the total height of those together is 280mm. Looking at the pictures, the two 140mm fans take up more than half of the total case height. The height dimension corsair claims is 670mm. That's nearly 5X 140mm fans stacked above each other, and it's obvious the case is not that tall.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Those are box dimensions,380T ones were equally shocking


----------



## Marc79

I see, thank you, that clears it up. It will be big enough for me anyway, just have to wait till september for it to release.


----------



## Jeronbernal

anyone have any news on the maximus vii impact?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> anyone have any news on the maximus vii impact?


hopefully some more concrete details. last that was said was august and nothing more as far as i know


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> anyone have any news on the maximus vii impact?


Its expensive
EDIT: Sorry just saw you meant ITX. Gonna be high priced too though


----------



## Jeronbernal

i meant any news on it's release?

neeed it :3


----------



## Sandlotje

I think the cases look great. I'm glad to see more cases with handles come out for the SFF PC's. My next build will be a SFF PC and handles will definitely be a requirement.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

George where are these pics of the 780T???


----------



## dougp

Looks like NewEgg has a listing for the 380T in black and white.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046&cm_re=Corsair_380T-_-11-139-046-_-Product

Hopefully we can order soon - need to get my new PC going.


----------



## scotthulbs

Looks like newegg also has the Air 240 listed with a release date of Sept. 5. I really nope it isn't that much longer to get my hands on this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139044


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> George where are these pics of the 780T???


^^^^ This....Don't keep us hanging like that....


----------



## AK-47

Sorry if this has been answered but what's the difference between 760T and 780T?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> i meant any news on it's release?
> 
> neeed it :3


Last I heard anything about it was at computex.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Do we have anything official about how thick a rad we can put on the side of the 380T? Newegg lists this:

Radiator compatibility:
- Front - 140mm or 120mm
- Bottom - 240mm
- Rear - 120mm

Not very helpful, especially since the front is supposedly not a good place for a rad...without modding.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Do we have anything official about how thick a rad we can put on the side of the 380T? Newegg lists this:
> 
> Radiator compatibility:
> - Front - 140mm or 120mm
> - Bottom - 240mm
> - Rear - 120mm
> 
> Not very helpful, especially since the front is supposedly not a good place for a rad...without modding.


I'm quite certain that the "rear" is actually the side. If it is, that's exactly how Corsair's website lists it. But, it looks to me, if you forgo the 3.5" HDD mounts, you can fit a 240mm in the front. I really wish we'd get confirmation on that.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Do we have anything official about how thick a rad we can put on the side of the 380T? Newegg lists this:
> 
> Radiator compatibility:
> - Front - 140mm or 120mm
> - Bottom - 240mm
> - Rear - 120mm
> 
> Not very helpful, especially since the front is supposedly not a good place for a rad...without modding.


The side can fit a 30mm thick rad and 25mm thick fan, max. There's 55mm of clearance.

Differences between the 760T/780T:

780T
* built-in three speed fan control
* Dust filters on every single potential fan mount save for the rear 140mm.
* Room for a front 360mm radiator (due to reduction of 5.25" bay)
* Room for three instead of four 2.5" side-mounted trays

760T
* a built-in fan toggle (hi/lo mode switch)
* A full side panel window with swing-out doors
* Can "only" fit 280mm front radiator
* Bottom under HDD cages is not dust filtered if cages are removed for fan/radiator mount
* If top cover is removed for fan/radiator mount there is no dust filter for intake

Also *photos of 780T should be available in 2-3 weeks*

The Air 240 and 380T should be available worldwide in the second half of August.

The 780T should be available worldwide in the first half of September.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The side can fit a 30mm thick rad and 25mm thick fan, max. There's 55mm of clearance.
> 
> Differences between the 760T/780T:
> 
> 780T
> * built-in three speed fan control[/COLOR]
> * Dust filters on every single potential fan mount save for the rear 140mm.
> * Room for a front 360mm radiator (due to reduction of 5.25" bay)
> * Room for three instead of four 2.5" side-mounted trays
> 
> 
> 
> 760T
> ** a built-in fan toggle (hi/lo mode switch)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> * A full side panel window with swing-out doors
> * Can "only" fit 280mm front radiator
> * Bottom under HDD cages is not dust filtered if cages are removed for fan/radiator mount
> * If top cover is removed for fan/radiator mount there is no dust filter for intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also *photos of 780T should be available in 2-3 weeks*
> 
> The Air 240 and 380T should be available worldwide in the second half of August.
> 
> The 780T should be available worldwide in the first half of September.


I have a quick question regarding the 760T built-in fan control. If you switch to "hi" mode do the fans spin at max? I'm running the case fans off motherboard headers right now, and would prefer to run them at max rpm while gaming.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The side can fit a 30mm thick rad and 25mm thick fan, max. There's 55mm of clearance.
> 
> Differences between the 760T/780T:
> 
> 780T
> * built-in three speed fan control
> * Dust filters on every single potential fan mount save for the rear 140mm.
> * Room for a front 360mm radiator (due to reduction of 5.25" bay)
> * Room for three instead of four 2.5" side-mounted trays
> 
> 760T
> * a built-in fan toggle (hi/lo mode switch)
> * A full side panel window with swing-out doors
> * Can "only" fit 280mm front radiator
> * Bottom under HDD cages is not dust filtered if cages are removed for fan/radiator mount
> * If top cover is removed for fan/radiator mount there is no dust filter for intake
> 
> Also *photos of 780T should be available in 2-3 weeks*
> 
> The Air 240 and 380T should be available worldwide in the second half of August.
> 
> The 780T should be available worldwide in the first half of September.


Thanks for the info, George.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Now the debate. Build my upcoming X99 rig in the 760T or 780T....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the 760T built-in fan control. If you switch to "hi" mode do the fans spin at max? I'm running the case fans off motherboard headers right now, and would prefer to run them at max rpm while gaming.


Very close to max, yes. Depending on your setup they'll run at 11.6-11.8V, max is 12V.

Low mode is 7V I believe. Going from memory here.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Now the debate. Build my upcoming X99 rig in the 760T or 780T....


I'm building mine in Air 240. Hoping for a Rampage V Gene board to be announced so I can load up Micro ATX with 64GB of DDR4 and a high-end GPU alongside my Xonar sound card.

Probably run dual H75s for the GPU and CPU with the HG10. Load it up with Corsair Link Commander Mini for lighting and fan control. Be a nice little rig.


----------



## Marc79

Thanks George!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm building mine in Air 240. Hoping for a Rampage V Gene board to be announced so I can load up Micro ATX with 64GB of DDR4 and a high-end GPU alongside my Xonar sound card.
> 
> Probably run dual H75s for the GPU and CPU with the HG10. Load it up with Corsair Link Commander Mini for lighting and fan control. Be a nice little rig.


Hmm, seems tempting.

I run my rig in a Node 804 right now (micro ATX) with a Rampage IV Gene and a 295X2 + H110i. Problem I noticed is that it gets a little TOO hot when gaming an doing actual work. That is why I'm making the switch to Full size.

Although. A secondary build for fun seems tempting in the Air 240...


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm building mine in Air 240. Hoping for a Rampage V Gene board to be announced so I can load up Micro ATX with 64GB of DDR4 and a high-end GPU alongside my Xonar sound card.
> 
> Probably run dual H75s for the GPU and CPU with the HG10. Load it up with Corsair Link Commander Mini for lighting and fan control. Be a nice little rig.


So, have we confirmed that the Air 240 will not be able to house GPU's with waterblocks on them?

Also, when will we see the Link available?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Now the debate. Build my upcoming X99 rig in the 760T or 780T....


Definitlye the 780T,you can't go wrong when a case has room for 2 x 360 rads,even if you aren't water cooling that still give room for lots of fan placement....


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Definitlye the 780T,you can't go wrong when a case has room for 2 x 360 rads,even if you aren't water cooling that still give room for lots of fan placement....


True, but the sharp lines of the 760T seem a little more appealing.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> True, but the sharp lines of the 760T seem a little more appealing.


True, but think of how much fun your company could have with 360mm rads and tons of hard acrylic, or bent copper, tubing!


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> True, but the sharp lines of the 760T seem a little more appealing.


760T hands down.
Much sharper looking chassis


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Load it up with Corsair Link Commander Mini for lighting and fan control. Be a nice little rig.


I've heard some great things about the new *Link Commander mini*. Can't wait to have it in my system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> So, have we confirmed that the Air 240 will not be able to house GPU's with waterblocks on them?
> 
> Also, when will we see the Link available?


We should have them by the 2nd week of August.


----------



## Dudewitbow

is the bottom 240mm space in the Air 240 usable if nothing is being used on the bottom PCI-E slots on a m-atx motherboard? (essentially, being used as a m-itx mobo with extended ram slots)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, I think I'd have to go with the 760T over the 780T so far just because of that amazing full-window side panel and swing out design. Still want to see real pics of the 780T though...


----------



## wiktor1800

Guys I just found a Corsair 380T build log if you guys haven't seen it









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtKuWwRCPCY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Jeff was using a prototype for that video - which, while feature complete, had non-final paint and multi-colored wire fan control instead of the all black wires. Other than that, it was a pretty decent video he did I think. Very casual - his assembly order is different from mine (I would have put the RAM in before I installed the system) but he is way better on camera than I am.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Jeff was using a prototype for that video - which, while feature complete, had non-final paint and multi-colored wire fan control instead of the all black wires. Other than that, it was a pretty decent video he did I think. Very casual - his assembly order is different from mine (I would have put the RAM in before I installed the system) but he is way better on camera than I am.


Can it fit a 200mm fan? I replaced my 250Ds front fan and the extra air it's pushing REALLY helped keep my rig cool.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Can it fit a 200mm fan? I replaced my 250Ds front fan and the extra air it's pushing REALLY helped keep my rig cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Front 200mm fits but only thin ones, like 20mm. BitFenix, Xigmatek, etc, make 200mm in that size as well.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*


Crap. Guess that means the one I ripped from my old 650D are done for.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Crap. Guess that means the one I ripped from my old 650D are done for.


I wish 200mm fans were better supported in the industry in terms of case options and fans to choose from. As is, most of the current tiny selection looks cheap and doesn't review well. It's frustrating because a 200mm fan should easily outperform a 120mm one in both performance and quietness, but the only existing options seem to be afterthoughts.


----------



## MexGT

can't wait for the 380T to be released!


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> I wish 200mm fans were better supported in the industry in terms of case options and fans to choose from. As is, most of the current tiny selection looks cheap and doesn't review well. It's frustrating because a 200mm fan should easily outperform a 120mm one in both performance and quietness, but the only existing options seem to be afterthoughts.


simply due to demand of the fan product. most of the companies shift their attention to 120mm fans(as they have the largest market). Even when comparing 120mm to 140mm(the second largest market), the choices are still relatively limited. 200mm's use has been pretty scarce overall, and its only till recent trends that tiny cases became more mainstream. Tis why mobo companies are putting more r&d into itx(compare the z77 options for itx compared to z87 and z97)


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Crap. Guess that means the one I ripped from my old 650D are done for.


It will fit the 200mm fans from the 650D/600T.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT*
> 
> can't wait for the 380T to be released!


THIS!!!

I have a feeling it will be like when I bought my 600T. I went to MC to buy my father a UPC for his birthday, and to check out the new case Corsair had just released. I ended up leaving with just the 600T case and had to go back down a couple days later to get the UPC. Its like an hour and a half one way









Still rocking it now, but its been heavily modified. Its like it was made to be modded.







I want to get this for the spare bedroom so when my nephews come over they dont fight over my rig. Plus I could take it with me to places if need be just to show my xbox loving buddies what real gaming looks like


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Jeff was using a prototype for that video - which, while feature complete, had non-final paint and multi-colored wire fan control instead of the all black wires. Other than that, it was a pretty decent video he did I think. Very casual - his assembly order is different from mine (I would have put the RAM in before I installed the system) but he is way better on camera than I am.


Waiting for a video with air 240, and hoping my asus gtx 780 direct cII fit in the case... but i think it will not fit


----------



## Jeronbernal

I have my second 250d just sitting in the back of my car because my House is filled with corsair cases and boxes -_-

Hopefully if we get some News about 380t and its full interior spec, and some more in depth specs, I can start planning the 380t and just use the other 250d for the fridge mod.
Anyone have a definite release date? I'd like to start a beast acrylic itx build here sometime soon

I have a idea for some dead room I imagine inside the 380t =)


----------



## Napwneon

Can the 380T fit a H80i? or does it need a smaller watercooler?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napwneon*
> 
> Can the 380T fit a H80i? or does it need a smaller watercooler?


Yes, you will be able to fit the H80i cooler inside the 380T


----------



## Lloyd Rising

I saw Newegg add the Air 240, but it says early September (9-5-14). Is this the planned date for the release of the 240 then? i hope it's not, as i'm not sure i can hold out another month or so for this case







i'm getting desperate!


----------



## jumpman

Any sneak peeks at the 780t?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpman*
> 
> Any sneak peeks at the 780t?


George said in another 2 weeks....


----------



## blackend

any one knows when amazon will show up for 240 and 380t?


----------



## Lloyd Rising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> any one knows when amazon will show up for 240 and 380t?


Here


----------



## Niko357

Oh crap, supported PSU up to 160mm on 380T, I guess my EVGA Supernova 750G2 won't fit.


----------



## BernardoSLR

Oh man, if only the 380t had a mATX version!


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BernardoSLR*
> 
> Oh man, if only the 380t had a mATX version!


George mentioned that making it MATX-compatible would have made the case several inches larger in all dimensions, making it significantly less compact than they liked.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

If this one sells well enough, we'll consider it.

We said the same thing with Air 540 last year and it sells like, well, something that sells really well. So now we have the Air 240.


----------



## BernardoSLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> If this one sells well enough, we'll consider it.
> 
> We said the same thing with Air 540 last year and it sells like, well, something that sells really well. So now we have the Air 240.


I would definitely buy the mATX version George. You guys did a great job with the 380t! Unfortunately I don't have a mITX system, but I'll be looking forward to see how the 380t performs sales-wise! Here's me hoping it sells well!


----------



## Dyaems

What about 250D with mATX support?

EDIT: Oh, and no 5.25" slot infront


----------



## STUNT1990

I don´t have an itx system, in fact none of my componentes (other than HDD & SDD) would fit on a itx case (not even close) but I need to get my hands on the 380T asap xD I´ll end up building something on it sooner or later anyway (and I think I have some hardware I can put into it for a small review)

Is there any info on the release date (other than "August")?
I´ll be getting it directly from Corsair´s website, at least it was the fastest option on the release of the Air 540.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Corsair Air 240
For those of us in Australia...
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28475
ETA: 26/08/2014


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko357*
> 
> Oh crap, supported PSU up to 160mm on 380T, I guess my EVGA Supernova 750G2 won't fit.


Well everybody knows that using anything but corsair component with this case will make your rig catch fire
So I wouldn't use an EVGA PSU even it fit
notsrs


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^This. Its like expected to have SP fans and AX PSU's and a H100i. Don't forget some dominator platinums while your shopping.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^This. Its like expected to have SP fans and AX PSU's and a H100i. Don't forget some dominator platinums while your shopping.


Funny, I just bought sp fans and the ax760i the other day, but for my cooler master case....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Lol,you have failed sir


----------



## Dyaems

Not sure if people would believe me, but I remember installing Crucial RAMS on a mostly Corsair rig (Air 540, H100i, AX860i, SP120) I built for a friend, and it BSOD. So I have it replaced with Vengeance Pro and now everything runs great!

...except for the corsair link of course.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^This is how it's done


----------



## VSG

Alright the joke's run far enough now.

The guy I was referring to earlier has the Air 240 but is under NDA. I don't know if that means I can go take a look and confirm if waterblocks on GPUs or taller cards like the Classifieds will fit. He is trying to find out. Hey @CorsairGeorge, is it ok for me to take a look and find out? I won't take pics or videos and the only thing I will say is yes or no.


----------



## Adglu

Great cases, but all somewhat too beefy looking for my liking. Just give me updated 760T with more color schemes(like red or orange), second 120mm fan at the bottom(as well as dust filters), 3rd 120/140mm fan in front, no 5.25 bay and maybe more expensive window material.


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> It would be nice to see a render of just the metal frame, without any plastic and with filters / panels removed.


Bump...


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Alright the joke's run far enough now.
> 
> The guy I was referring to earlier has the Air 240 but is under NDA. I don't know if that means I can go take a look and confirm if waterblocks on GPUs or taller cards like the Classifieds will fit. He is trying to find out. Hey @CorsairGeorge, is it ok for me to take a look and find out? I won't take pics or videos and the only thing I will say is yes or no.


I really need to know if me asus gtx 780 dcii fit in the air 240. .. but i guess no one knows. .. really don't understand....


----------



## VSG

Believe me, I am trying to get the answer for you. According to the photo George posted earlier, there is about 2 cm or so above the PCI-E slots cover. If my Classified fits, so will your DCUII. It's up to Corsair and their NDA at this point.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> I really need to know if me asus gtx 780 dcii fit in the air 240. .. but i guess no one knows. .. really don't understand....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Believe me, I am trying to get the answer for you. According to the photo George posted earlier, there is about 2 cm or so above the PCI-E slots cover. If my Classified fits, so will your DCUII. It's up to Corsair and their NDA at this point.


I would like to know as well. I'm thinking of do 2x ROG Striker 760's in SLI in the air 240 if they fit.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Australian prices for:
780T $255 ETA: 26/08/2014
380T $169 ETA: 26/08/2014

At least that's what pccg says. I'm guessing these are estimations for now.
Comes in black and white for now.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Alright the joke's run far enough now.
> 
> The guy I was referring to earlier has the Air 240 but is under NDA. I don't know if that means I can go take a look and confirm if waterblocks on GPUs or taller cards like the Classifieds will fit. He is trying to find out. Hey @CorsairGeorge, is it ok for me to take a look and find out? I won't take pics or videos and the only thing I will say is yes or no.


Yeah that's fine, I just don't want full reviews until the 15th. Lots of press guys have tight schedules and we gave them a few weeks to do their reviews, so it'd be unfair to just let people post ahead of them when we already told them they had until the 15th.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah that's fine, I just don't want full reviews until the 15th. Lots of press guys have tight schedules and we gave them a few weeks to do their reviews, so it'd be unfair to just let people post ahead of them when we already told them they had until the 15th.


Thanks man, ya I won't be doing anything like that. It would be unfair to everyone, including the guy here who has the case. Is it ok to get a picture or two with the card inside and the top panel on?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

yup


----------



## Skye12977

I'm really tempted to buy the 240 air.
Regardless if it takes me awhile to find a CPU/mobo setup :/
Can't wait to see a detailed video about them.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> yup












This level of interaction and support, fellow OCNers, is why I keep recommending Corsair cases even if I have personally outgrown my old 900D.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This level of interaction and support, fellow OCNers, is why I keep recommending Corsair cases even if I have personally outgrown my old 900D.


how does one "out grow" a 900d? it's bigger than my apartment.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> how does one "out grow" a 900d? it's bigger than my apartment.


By going to this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





The set up isn't finalized yet but you get the point.



I needed more rad space and dual PSUs. Anyway, I should have pictures for you guys with the Classified cards with and without GPU waterblocks this Friday confirming the compatibility, or lack thereof, of custom PCB cards that are taller than average.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> By going to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set up isn't finalized yet but you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more rad space and dual PSUs. Anyway, I should have pictures for you guys with the Classified cards with and without GPU waterblocks this Friday confirming the compatibility, or lack thereof, of custom PCB cards that are taller than average.


that's a cabinet that you converted into a computer case; yes?







I kid of course.
must be where he's hiding the air 240's haha


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> By going to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set up isn't finalized yet but you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more rad space and dual PSUs. Anyway, I should have pictures for you guys with the Classified cards with and without GPU waterblocks this Friday confirming the compatibility, or lack thereof, of custom PCB cards that are taller than average.


Thanks man. ... and thanks George for allowing this. .. I will be waiting


----------



## Majentrix

Looking forward to that 380T, but does it have an option for a windowed side panel?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The side panels are mesh because it's required for cooling in this layout. The top 1/3 of each side panel is a window that shows the internals.

Also - there's a single internal ultra-bright white LED with its own internal on/off switch in the 380T for internal lighting. Pre-wired, mounted inside the chassis under the handle. Kind of neat to see in person.


----------



## VSG

Huh.. Now I really want to see how a single LED can light up the internals.


----------



## Niko357

Ok..380t is a no go for my psu (evga 750g2), does anyone know if the air 240 can fit my psu?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko357*
> 
> Ok..380t is a no go for my psu (evga 750g2), does anyone know if the air 240 can fit my psu?


I think it will fit based on this pic



Doesn´t look like there´s any piece limiting the lenght of the PSU


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I think it will fit based on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn´t look like there´s any piece limiting the lenght of the PSU


That's not the 380T though, looks like the Air 240


----------



## STUNT1990

He is asking if the Air 240 will fit it..


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yep,no handle and flashlight shape.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Guys, this is really tough...

Do I rebuild my new X99 rig in the Air 240, the 760T or the Phanteks Enthoo Pro?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Guys, this is really tough...
> 
> Do I rebuild my new X99 rig in the Air 240, the 760T or the Phanteks Enthoo Pro?


What are you looking to get from these? 1 is m-ATX and the others are bigger with more watercooling support.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What are you looking to get from these? 1 is m-ATX and the others are bigger with more watercooling support.


I honestly have no clue right now. I know for sure I will be going with the R9 295X2 that I have for now and will be using a H110i.

Thing is, can the H110i and the 295X2's AiO be put in the separate chambers? Don't want to overheat anything like it is in the Node 804 at the moment.

EDIT: noticed the Air 240 only has one compartment... this will be interesting.


----------



## Chargeit

The reality of the rear of a air case!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I honestly have no clue right now. I know for sure I will be going with the R9 295X2 that I have for now and will be using a H110i.
> 
> Thing is, can the H110i and the 295X2's AiO be put in the separate chambers? Don't want to overheat anything like it is in the Node 804 at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: noticed the Air 240 only has one compartment... this will be interesting.


What you are thinking of with dual chambers is more of a CaseLabs double wide feature, not for the Air 240. I would wait it out till you are set with all the parts seeing how you don't even know if you will go m-ATX for x99 for sure.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The reality of the rear of a air case!


Do you have your fans plugged into the molex connectors?
there is like a ~10$ fix that'll remove those cable for ya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I honestly have no clue right now. I know for sure I will be going with the R9 295X2 that I have for now and will be using a H110i.
> 
> Thing is, can the H110i and the 295X2's AiO be put in the separate chambers? Don't want to overheat anything like it is in the Node 804 at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: noticed the Air 240 only has one compartment... this will be interesting.



What about the 380T


----------



## Skye12977

double;;


----------



## Chargeit

My fans are plugged into my fan controller. (3 pin) It's the fan controller wires that you're seeing, including the sensors that can't be removed.

I had that back looking good, until I had to pull it all out because my right side hot swap bay refused to work. Never was able to get it to pick up, I was however able to rig it in there. My wires never recovered.

I might as well do myself some justice and at least post the front which is much easier to look at.



You can see how I had to rig up the right side hdd.

This angle covers up some of the nasty bottom wires...


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Skye, the 380T is a mini-itx from what I remember. I'm going to need more than 1 slot for my main gaming/workstation rig


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Skye, the 380T is a mini-itx from what I remember. I'm going to need more than 1 slot for my main gaming/workstation rig


1 slot as in?
e) I fully assume you mean more than just have a GPU in there, nvm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> My fans are plugged into my fan controller. (3 pin) It's the fan controller wires that you're seeing, including the sensors that can't be removed.
> 
> I had that back looking good, until I had to pull it all out because my right side hot swap bay refused to work. Never was able to get it to pick up, I was however able to rig it in there. My wires never recovered.
> 
> I might as well do myself some justice and at least post the front which is much easier to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how I had to rig up the right side hdd.
> 
> This angle covers up some of the nasty bottom wires...


Are you fans that loud at 100%?

I've got 7 fans on mine and they don't both me


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yep,no handle and flashlight shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Guys, this is really tough...
> 
> Do I rebuild my new X99 rig in the Air 240, the 760T or the Phanteks Enthoo Pro?


Air 240 or Enthoo Pro.


----------



## SonicGh0st

Will an asus gtx 780 direct cu 2 fit in the air 240?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Edit-never mind-


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 1 slot as in?
> e) I fully assume you mean more than just have a GPU in there, nvm
> Are you fans that loud at 100%?
> 
> I've got 7 fans on mine and they don't both me


No, these Cougars aren't too bad even at 100%. I now keep them at 80% 24/7. The reason behind this is my "Corsair TX850M" doesn't like being on its side. Ever since I put it in the Air 540 it occasionally makes a awful sound when the fan kicks in. Having my fans at 80% is just enough white noise to mask the sound.

To be honest, I'm not bothered by the rear of my case, and plan on moving to another case sooner or later. This "Air 540" really isn't all it's cracked up to be. Getting it made my PSU sound bad, my fan controller didn't fit correctly in the 5.35" toolless bay, some fans don't fit the rear exhaust fan location, the lack of a hdd bay means all of the intake dust hits your GPU and mobo, and it really isn't very nice to look at from most angles. Add in some of the smaller issues like one of my hot swap bays not working, no mobo speaker (used from another case), unfiltered openings, a lot of hassle getting to the front filter, and lack luster cooling performance means I'll be happy to see it go.

The only reason I still have it is because it's a pain to do a full system transfer.


----------



## Geva

@George, the Air 240 is gonna be only available in black or white versions? What about the epic black/silver from the Air 540?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geva*
> 
> @George, the Air 240 is gonna be only available in black or white versions? What about the epic black/silver from the Air 540?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Currently in black and white variants. I don't know if we'll release other versions in the future. But yeah, black/silver version like the 540 would be awesome.


----------



## VSG

The Graphite 380t and 780t are a go for some limited color runs, yellow being one of them I believe.


----------



## HothTron

Uhh....where the hell are the optical drive bays?


----------



## HothTron

Dust filters anywhere? Us with cats would like to know


----------



## HothTron

No idea what the hell their saying, but looks like the side panels don't offer any dust filtering options. Sad....


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> new flimsy cases like the 760t
> corsair is no longer a good brand


I'd be inclined to agree - not just because these cases look very average (IMO, anyway) but since Corsair started to offer such a large range of products, not just memory, their quality seems lower.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Triple posts are evil. Learn to edit


----------



## Zero_

Got my hands on a 760T, 750D and 450D where I work. Super flimsy. I'm glad I got my Arc Midi R2 when I did. The 450D cant hold a candle to this.

Please let these be different. I want a Air 240, I also don't want it to weigh less than my lunch.


----------



## Carniflex

380T looks quite nice. A bit high priced but cant say if its "overpriced" ofc before reviews come out with internals. After carrying my case around with me for a year (32 kg) I have been increasingly thinking of doing something lighter - although I cant sell that idea to the wife probably as I just built my current system a year ago. Anyway 380T seems like something to keep an eye on should I end up with a compromise for a thrid PC


----------



## ThisHertz

Does anyone have info about Air 240

Is there room at top for slim rad + fans ?
Is the bottom of motherboard side clean looking ? 540 had ugly caddies sticking out








Are the case openings dust filtered ?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Triple posts are evil. Learn to edit


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Guys, literally every question just posted is answered elsewhere in this thread.

*Every potential intake is dust filtered on every one of these cases*

The only non-dust filtered fan mount in the 380T, 780T, and Air 240 are the rear exhaust fans.

Air 240 - front, top, bottom, and PSU side dust filters.
380T - front, both sides, and PSU are dust filtered.
780T - Two bottom dust filters, front and back, top dust filter, front dust filter.

The "super flimsy" comment I'll address - when you see the 380T or the Air 240 your concerns should be alleviated. The 780T is built identically to the 600T, so if you thought the 600T was flimsy you'll probably still feel that way.


----------



## ssgtnubb

lol my 600t is a tank, taken many bumps from my kids. I laugh at anyone that thinks the 600t is flimsy in any regard. My 540 is also very strong, I lug that thing around all the time to clean and have never had any issue with the case. As far as dust is concerned that argument isn't applicable to me as I take all my filters off anyways. I clean my cases a few times a month to make sure everything's running pretty.


----------



## VoodooFarm

I wish every potential intake on the 540 was filtered too

Oh well, looks like theyre learning with the air 240


----------



## narutowarrior

Any news on the 350d/750d front mesh?


----------



## waypoint

ya know... for like 10 cents you can make your own filter...


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Guys, literally every question just posted is answered elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> *Every potential intake is dust filtered on every one of these cases*
> 
> The only non-dust filtered fan mount in the 380T, 780T, and Air 240 are the rear exhaust fans.
> 
> Air 240 - front, top, bottom, and PSU side dust filters.
> 380T - front, both sides, and PSU are dust filtered.
> 780T - Two bottom dust filters, front and back, top dust filter, front dust filter.


As in "removable" filtration? Mesh paneling doesn't count....


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> I wish every potential intake on the 540 was filtered too
> 
> Oh well, looks like theyre learning with the air 240


http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> ya know... for like 10 cents you can make your own filter...


Shouldn't have to for what we pay for these cases.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> As in "removable" filtration? Mesh paneling doesn't count....


I'm lost, what doesn't count again? You sound confused..


----------



## rflcptr

When may we expect to see the 240 on Amazon?


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The "super flimsy" comment I'll address - when you see the 380T or the Air 240 your concerns should be alleviated. The 780T is built identically to the 600T, so if you thought the 600T was flimsy you'll probably still feel that way.


The 600T and the 650D are near indestructible








I expected the same level of finish on the 760T, and the new Obsidians. If the new cases are as good, then they should be fine.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutowarrior*
> 
> Any news on the 350d/750d front mesh?


Just saw and rejected the first sample today, making a change to the tooling. Should be available in about two months.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> As in "removable" filtration? Mesh paneling doesn't count....


Each mesh panel comes off, tool-free, exactly the same way the 600T and 650D front dust filters came off. They can be taken to the garage and blown clean with compressed air and then replaced.

The only exception is the Air 240, which is so small the whole panels come off and can be blown clean, and the PSU filter is magnetic and can be easily removed.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflcptr*
> 
> When may we expect to see the 240 on Amazon?


Mine is ordered just waiting for a shipping date. Hopefully next week


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Mine is ordered just waiting for a shipping date. Hopefully next week


I want to buy one, but I don't want it sitting there for 6 months :/


----------



## waypoint

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Shouldn't have to for what we pay for these cases.


You dont... because as it was stated they're on there, but even if.... It just seems like a petty thing to discredit a product for, when its built by such a distinguished and reputable company.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This dust filter business is getting out of hand,THEY ARE THERE, YOU CAN CLEAN THEM,The End.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'm lost, what doesn't count again? You sound confused..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Each mesh panel comes off, tool-free, exactly the same way the 600T and 650D front dust filters came off. They can be taken to the garage and blown clean with compressed air and then replaced.
> 
> The only exception is the Air 240, which is so small the whole panels come off and can be blown clean, and the PSU filter is magnetic and can be easily removed.


I dont' really consider having to bend the metal tabs over and over on the mesh panels to take them off and then put them back on as an easy "dust filter" vs a flexible, magentically held screen like the 250D uses.

And if your talking about removing the ENTIRE panel with the metal mesh as a "removable" dust filter, no Corsair, try again.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Why use up so much time with manually removing dust filters when its a better idea to invest in a Datavac and easily blow dust out of the case as well as blow out fans(which are harder to dust off anyways)


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Why use up so much time with manually removing dust filters when its a better idea to invest in a Datavac and easily blow dust out of the case as well as blow out fans(which are harder to dust off anyways)


----------



## VSG

If you are done with memes, you would realize he has a very valid point. Good filters are pretty restrictive and the best compromise I have personally found is a mid mesh size filter with a Datavac cleaning every few months.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are done with memes, you would realize he has a very valid point. Good filters are pretty restrictive and the best compromise I have personally found is a mid mesh size filter with a Datavac cleaning every few months.


You obviously don't own cats.


----------



## VSG

Seeing how you are in a specific category, may I recommend custom Demciflex filters instead of asking Corsair (or any other case manufacturer) to change stock filters to suit your needs?


----------



## HothTron

Nah, its evident Corsair still has a long way to go before they make anything worthwhile for my needs, i'll stick with my old case for another year or so


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I dont' really consider having to bend the metal tabs over and over on the mesh panels to take them off and then put them back on as an easy "dust filter" vs a flexible, magentically held screen like the 250D uses.
> 
> And if your talking about removing the ENTIRE panel with the metal mesh as a "removable" dust filter, no Corsair, try again.


Please buy somebody else's product.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Please buy somebody else's product.


Great company representation, I gladly will then.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Great company representation, I gladly will then.


I don't think there is a single modern case out there with every possible intake filtered with a removable magnetic filter to be honest. If you find one, please let us know.


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think there is a single modern case out there with every possible intake filtered with a removable magnetic filter to be honest. If you find one, please let us know.


Thats the idea i was chasing with my post about making one yourself. Anyways, apart from cats, I dont mind dust getting inside my system, kinda gives me a reason to open it up every now and then and polish it : )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I dont' really consider having to bend the metal tabs over and over


I dont think anyone else has that expectation either.. If your the guy with cats, I might just invest in a filtered and ventilated cabnet (linus tech tips did something similar recently ) and then put whatever suits just your hardware needs inside. I may actually do that myself.


----------



## VSG

Ok so I know I said I would get an answer as to tall GPU compatibility in the Air 240 yesterday but the guy who has it was sick and stayed at home. Sorry about that guys, and hopefully Monday works out.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Great company representation, I gladly will then.


Were you really expecting an "oh yeah sure lets we'll retool our assembly line next week?"


----------



## HothTron

After further investigation, its become apparent that Corsair builds cases as nothing more then fancy marketing schemed products to force you to buy "compatible" products from their company, mostly their expensive and overhryped water cooling products, as you sure as hell don't have the flexiblity to put much in regards to other brands in their cases.

Hell with that Corsair, i'll stick with my old case for awhile longer, deal with the size and stay with more flexible case products from other companies for my needs


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Were you really expecting an "oh yeah sure lets we'll retool our assembly line next week?"


Not sure what his frustration was, but I do agree with him on that particular comment about representation. As a rep, i might have ignored him until he became a little less frustrated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> After further investigation, its become appa... blah blah blah ...le case products from other companies for my needs


unit reviews and target sales will be the judge of that. As a consumer, no one is forced to by anything, thank god for free market capitalism (while it lasts anyway). They really cant please everyone, myself included.. as I've stated before, there are things that bother me with the 380t, but whatever I still like it and I'll deal. Anything which really bugs me, I'll just mod to my liking.


----------



## Coxcomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> After further investigation, its become apparent that Corsair builds cases as nothing more then fancy marketing schemed products to force you to buy "compatible" products from their company, mostly their expensive and overhryped water cooling products, as you sure as hell don't have the flexiblity to put much in regards to other brands in their cases.
> 
> Hell with that Corsair, i'll stick with my old case for awhile longer, deal with the size and stay with more flexible case products from other companies for my needs


----------



## waypoint

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Coxcomb*
> 
> (Image) Oh, You're a cat lady... blah blah.. your pc?


You didnt seriously make a custom image.... Anyways, allot of people do have cats or dogs making it less niche, but I would train said animal that if they go near my pc, they die : ) I give the same message to my kids.


----------



## Elyminator

i feel like their is no need to continually bash corsair for a case if you don't like it so be it. you've stated your opinion and that it more than enough. Not every case is perfect. Nor really should it be. It's more fun to make it yours.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I think this guy just joined OCN so that he could complain about something that no one is forcing him to buy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i feel like their is no need to continually bash corsair for a case if you don't like it so be it. you've stated your opinion and that it more than enough. Not every case is perfect. Nor really should it be. It's more fun to make it yours.


Lol, its called "Trolling" and its obvious that's what he's doing. George made the mistake of actually engaging the question with a respectful answer and that's all the invitation the "troll" needed to go on and on about a very minor detail (that is actually incorporated into the case, just not in the "way" he wants it). He then continues to say how he'll stick with his current (unnamed) case that is evidently just so superior to what Corsair offers that he can't be bothered to name it, but is also looking to replace. Fact is these Corsair cases have quite adequate dust filtration for any (non-trolling) reasonable scenario, including pet ownership. If you simply MUST have a removable magnetic mesh insert on EVERY vent then you will have to go elsewhere, though I am not aware of any case that has such filters on EVERY single ventilation panel.

And I have now given the "troll" more of the attention that he so craves so for that I apologize guys.

George mentioned that the 780T will have a similar build rigidity to that of the 600T which I can personally attest to being very solid. The only issue I've had with mine is that it is very creaky so maybe they have addressed that with the 780T?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, its called "Trolling" and its obvious that's what he's doing. George made the mistake of actually engaging the question with a respectful answer and that's all the invitation the "troll" needed to go on and on about a very minor detail (that is actually incorporated into the case, just not in the "way" he wants it). He then continues to say how he'll stick with his current (unnamed) case that is evidently just so superior to what Corsair offers that he can't be bothered to name it, but is also looking to replace. Fact is these Corsair cases have quite adequate dust filtration for any (non-trolling) reasonable scenario, including pet ownership. If you simply MUST have a removable magnetic mesh insert on EVERY vent then you will have to go elsewhere, though I am not aware of any case that has such filters on EVERY single ventilation panel.
> 
> And I have now given the "troll" more of the attention that he so craves so for that I apologize guys.
> 
> George mentioned that the 780T will have a similar build rigidity to that of the 600T which I can personally attest to being very solid. The only issue I've had with mine is that it is very creaky so maybe they have addressed that with the 780T?


I never like the word troll. He's being more of a douche.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I never like the word troll. He's being more of a douche.


Lol, point taken.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> After further investigation, its become apparent that Corsair builds cases as nothing more then fancy marketing schemed products to force you to buy "compatible" products from their company, mostly their expensive and overhryped water cooling products, as you sure as hell don't have the flexiblity to put much in regards to other brands in their cases.
> 
> Hell with that Corsair, i'll stick with my old case for awhile longer, deal with the size and stay with more flexible case products from other companies for my needs


So let's be civil here. If I came across snarky before, I apologize. But I have never, ever seen anybody bend out the metal mesh to take out the filter. Ever. To me, that seems absurd. Every single case I've ever shipped has had some form of dust filter, and by far the most common is the plastic frame with dust filtering mesh covered by the metal mesh. This was standard on every 600T/650D, and the vast majority of our other Obsidian cases. On all those cases, nobody has ever, to my knowledge, bent the metal insert to remove the dust filter material for cleaning. Everyone I've seen just takes the entire thing, blows compressed air through it, and puts it back on the case.

That's how I clean dust filters. That's how I think most people are doing it. There are a few who use vacuums, and some run the filter under water, but that's the minority from what I can tell.

So now let's address your new concerns one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> After further investigation, its become apparent that Corsair builds cases as nothing more then fancy marketing schemed products to force you to buy "compatible" products from their company, mostly their expensive and overhryped water cooling products, as you sure as hell don't have the flexiblity to put much in regards to other brands in their cases.


This is just flat out incorrect. The 250D, 350D, 450D, 750D, 730T, 760T, 780T, Air 240, Air 540, 800D, and 900D, for example, can fit all sorts of radiators in all sorts of places. Thicker ones, thinner ones, whatever. The 900D can fit 480s and we don't even sell those, same with 360s that can be mounted on 450D, 750D, Air 540, etc.

To address part of it, we do, of course, guarantee compatibility with our own parts on many cases. It would be silly not to. But to claim that we restrict watercooling to our own stuff is simply a bizarre statement. The 250D, a Mini ITX case, can fit a 240mm radiator on the side, provided it's 30mm or less in thickness. There are aftermarket parts that thin. Same with our H100i (and coincidentally a lot of our competitor's 240mm solutions...).

So when I said "please buy a competitor's case" earlier, it was primarily because we do not now, nor do we intend to have soon, a part that meets your very specific needs. I am not aware of such a product in the market. I hope you find a product that makes you happy.

But I cannot, and will not make expensive changes based on a singular requirement I have never heard before from one person. If you had said that and thirty other people had immediately agreed with you and petitioned for it - maybe the answer would be different. But right now, I don't see the need to make the change since most people are satisfied, even pleased, by our current ease of use and flexibility.


----------



## VSG

Well said, +1


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Your cases have some shortcomings George, every single manufacturer does. Its impossible for any company to design a single case that is perfect for every person/scenario/etc. My 600T, as an example, could've had the awesome 760T glass side panel. It could use a little more room on the back side behind the mobo and better cable management options. But it is still one of the very best cases I've ever used and its housed several builds, even after I bought my $600 TJ11 which is another brilliant case (but which also has imperfections). The thing is, you listen to your customers and design cases that are perfect for 99.9% of applications and that is all anybody can really ask for. Getting a hair up your butt over specific dust filter design applications is silly. If the cases didn't provide any filtering at all I could understand the issue, but just not liking the WAY you incorporate the filters is pedantic and silly. Thanks again for being so active in our community and doing your best to address our (reasonable) requests in future designs. NOBODY does this as well as Corsair and I really appreciate it!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Your cases have some shortcomings George, every single manufacturer does. Its impossible for any company to design a single case that is perfect for every person/scenario/etc. My 600T, as an example, could've had the awesome 760T glass side panel. It could use a little more room on the back side behind the mobo and better cable management options. But it is still one of the very best cases I've ever used and its housed several builds, even after I bought my $600 TJ11 which is another brilliant case (but which also has imperfections). The thing is, you listen to your customers and design cases that are perfect for 99.9% of applications and that is all anybody can really ask for. Getting a hair up your butt over specific dust filter design applications is silly. If the cases didn't provide any filtering at all I could understand the issue, but just not liking the WAY you incorporate the filters is pedantic and silly. Thanks again for being so active in our community and doing your best to address our (reasonable) requests in future designs. NOBODY does this as well as Corsair and I really appreciate it!


Dude, can u reply to my pms?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well said, +1


Exactly.....+1


----------



## Trafford Devil

Hi George, I've been following the Air 240 news since Computex.

I just wanted to know if a reference 780 Ti along with an HG10 (once a 780 Ti compatible one comes out) and a H100 will fit in Air 240? On the bottom I mean, I'd like another H100 on the front to cool the CPU.


----------



## waypoint

Ahhh, yes! The filter dialog lives.... Bwahahahaa. Grow!!! Multiply!!!! Devour EvErYthIng!!!!!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Once the nanites are online there's no switching them off,they just multiply


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> Hi George, I've been following the Air 240 news since Computex.
> 
> I just wanted to know if a reference 780 Ti along with an HG10 (once a 780 Ti compatible one comes out) and a H100 will fit in Air 240? On the bottom I mean, I'd like another H100 on the front to cool the CPU.


If you're using a Mini ITX motherboard, it should work. If you're on Micro ATX the bottom radiator mount is covered by the slots on bottom of the board. It'll be tight though.


----------



## Mr iggy

Hey George will you guys make a green version of the air 240?


----------



## VSG

@CorsairGeorge, you have a PM re:GPU compatibility in the Air 240.


----------



## Dyaems

Not sure if I read it before, or I just forgotten about it, but when will be the NDA for the Air 240 going to be lifted? or reviews start showing up?


----------



## VSG

Aug 15


----------



## Trafford Devil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> If you're using a Mini ITX motherboard, it should work. If you're on Micro ATX the bottom radiator mount is covered by the slots on bottom of the board. It'll be tight though.


Excellent, I'm definitely going for the ITX build. Hopefully it won't be too tight. Liquid cooled CPU and GPU all with off the shelf components, this is what I've been waiting for!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> Excellent, I'm definitely going for the ITX build. Hopefully it won't be too tight. Liquid cooled CPU and GPU all with off the shelf components, this is what I've been waiting for!


You may want to wait on for a bit on that. I am waiting for George to give an ok before I put up some info on the Air 240.


----------



## VSG

Got the ok from George, thanks again man!

So here's the deal with the Air 240: A PCI slot cover is approximately 4.5" high and the case has another 2.8cm before the side panel comes on. So account for about 5.5" in height to be sure. Every single mainstream GPU with the stock cooler _should_ fit based on either personal experience or info from reviews- Classifieds, DCUII, Lightnings as well. Given the case is an "Air" case, this should help out people on air.

(EDIT: Looks like the DCUII/Matrix and Classified cards won't fit with the stock cooler on)

Now let's come to water. Products like the Corsair HG10 and NZXT G10 with AIOs do not increase height anymore than another 0.25" or so depending on the cover plate on the front. These will be just fine too. The issue comes with custom loops and waterblocks. Below is an image of a MSI GTX 780 Lightning with a full cover EK clean CSQ block with the terminal unit:



The Lightning is about 5.1" high based on reviews I have seen and the EK terminal is a little over an inch high. Needless to say, this doesn't fit in and neither will any other card taller than the lightning (Classified, DCUII, Matrix etc). This also means reference PCBs of standard PCI slot height with full cover blocks that have an added unit for I/O ports will BARELY fit. Having said this, there are options for watercooling that don't add on height like the EK Original CSQ style blocks that will help out if available.

Short version: This is an Air case, stock coolers on GPUs will be mostly fine. For watercooling, the 350D is a better option but one can make the Air 240 work with some selected component choices and clever loop routing.

If anyone has any other specific questions, let me know. That picture above was from Lavins (http://www.hexagonpc.com).


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aug 15


>







thank you I'll pick this bad boy up if it's good


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the ok from George, thanks again man!
> 
> So here's the deal with the Air 240: A PCI slot cover is approximately 4.5" high and the case has another 2.8cm before the side panel comes on. So account for about 5.5" in height to be sure. Every single mainstream GPU with the stock cooler _should_ fit based on either personal experience or info from reviews- Classifieds, DCUII, Lightnings as well. Given the case is an "Air" case, this should help out people on air.
> 
> Now let's come to water. Products like the Corsair HG10 and NZXT G10 with AIOs do not increase height anymore than another 0.25" or so depending on the cover plate on the front. These will be just fine too. The issue comes with custom loops and waterblocks. Below is an image of a MSI GTX 780 Lightning with a full cover EK clean CSQ block with the terminal unit:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning is about 5.1" high based on reviews I have seen and the EK terminal is a little over an inch high. Needless to say, this doesn't fit in and neither will any other card taller than the lightning (Classified, DCUII, Matrix etc). This also means reference PCBs of standard PCI slot height with full cover blocks that have an added unit for I/O ports will BARELY fit. Having said this, there are options for watercooling that don't add on height like the EK Original CSQ style blocks that will help out if available.
> 
> Short version: This is an Air case, stock coolers on GPUs will be mostly fine. For watercooling, the 350D is a better option but one can make the Air 240 work with some selected component choices and clever loop routing.
> 
> If anyone has any other specific questions, let me know. That picture above was from Lavins (http://www.hexagonpc.com).


Well that's a bummer.. But I very much appreciate the answer even though it is as we feared. The way I figured if it was going to work out it couldn't be much narrower then the air 540. I mean in perfectly happy with my 350d. I just really love this layout.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the ok from George, thanks again man!
> 
> So here's the deal with the Air 240: A PCI slot cover is approximately 4.5" high and the case has another 2.8cm before the side panel comes on. So account for about 5.5" in height to be sure. Every single mainstream GPU with the stock cooler _should_ fit based on either personal experience or info from reviews- Classifieds, DCUII, Lightnings as well. Given the case is an "Air" case, this should help out people on air.
> 
> Now let's come to water. Products like the Corsair HG10 and NZXT G10 with AIOs do not increase height anymore than another 0.25" or so depending on the cover plate on the front. These will be just fine too. The issue comes with custom loops and waterblocks. Below is an image of a MSI GTX 780 Lightning with a full cover EK clean CSQ block with the terminal unit:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning is about 5.1" high based on reviews I have seen and the EK terminal is a little over an inch high. Needless to say, this doesn't fit in and neither will any other card taller than the lightning (Classified, DCUII, Matrix etc). This also means reference PCBs of standard PCI slot height with full cover blocks that have an added unit for I/O ports will BARELY fit. Having said this, there are options for watercooling that don't add on height like the EK Original CSQ style blocks that will help out if available.
> 
> Short version: This is an Air case, stock coolers on GPUs will be mostly fine. For watercooling, the 350D is a better option but one can make the Air 240 work with some selected component choices and clever loop routing.
> 
> If anyone has any other specific questions, let me know. That picture above was from Lavins (http://www.hexagonpc.com).


I'm glad my lightning runs cool enough that I don't need water cooling on it









But I'm tempted to use this case to make an awesome HTPC


----------



## VSG

To be honest, if you look up videos from Computex 2013 the Air 540 demo model had a CLC on the CPU and 3 or 4 GPUs in SLI all air cooled. The selling point of the case was getting cool air into the components with no restrictions and getting the hot air out ASAP. This remains the case here. People have put in custom loops in the Air 540 and I know it can be done in the Air 240 also- natively or otherwise.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> To be honest, if you look up videos from Computex 2013 the Air 540 demo model had a CLC on the CPU and 3 or 4 GPUs in SLI all air cooled. The selling point of the case was getting cool air into the components with no restrictions and getting the hot air out ASAP. This remains the case here. People have put in custom loops in the Air 540 and I know it can be done in the Air 240 also- natively or otherwise.


This is OCN anything is possible. there are ways if you are devoted enough of course


----------



## VSG

I think that's pretty much a given. Despite me having the massive TX10-D, I would love to get a case like this and work a custom loop into it. Way more satisfying when it works out. This isn't for everyone though, loads of people like a no fuss solution.


----------



## Dyaems

I'm guessing in the future, Corsair will release a wider Air 240 to accomodate those tall CPU coolers or GPUs using waterblocks. Its a part of their 5-year plan!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm guessing in the future, Corsair will release a wider Air 240 to accomodate those tall CPU coolers or GPUs using waterblocks. Its a part of their 5-year plan!


Actually we're not making computer parts anymore. In 5 years we'll be a golf club company.


----------



## zefs

Καλημέρα George! I really like the 380T so just wanted to ask if it's going to handle a gtx 780 phantom and overclocked 2500k? How would the temps be compared to my current 650D?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Actually we're not making computer parts anymore. In 5 years we'll be a golf club company.


will that include corsair branded golf carts? if so I would like two. Just make sure it's classy and blacked out.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> will that include corsair branded golf carts? if so I would like two. Just make sure it's classy and blacked out.


With bendable meshes! Don't forget that!


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the ok from George, thanks again man!
> 
> So here's the deal with the Air 240: A PCI slot cover is approximately 4.5" high and the case has another 2.8cm before the side panel comes on. So account for about 5.5" in height to be sure. Every single mainstream GPU with the stock cooler _should_ fit based on either personal experience or info from reviews- Classifieds, DCUII, Lightnings as well. Given the case is an "Air" case, this should help out people on air.
> 
> Now let's come to water. Products like the Corsair HG10 and NZXT G10 with AIOs do not increase height anymore than another 0.25" or so depending on the cover plate on the front. These will be just fine too. The issue comes with custom loops and waterblocks. Below is an image of a MSI GTX 780 Lightning with a full cover EK clean CSQ block with the terminal unit:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning is about 5.1" high based on reviews I have seen and the EK terminal is a little over an inch high. Needless to say, this doesn't fit in and neither will any other card taller than the lightning (Classified, DCUII, Matrix etc). This also means reference PCBs of standard PCI slot height with full cover blocks that have an added unit for I/O ports will BARELY fit. Having said this, there are options for watercooling that don't add on height like the EK Original CSQ style blocks that will help out if available.
> 
> Short version: This is an Air case, stock coolers on GPUs will be mostly fine. For watercooling, the 350D is a better option but one can make the Air 240 work with some selected component choices and clever loop routing.
> 
> If anyone has any other specific questions, let me know. That picture above was from Lavins (http://www.hexagonpc.com).


I think you are missing something... Because Asus gtx 780 dcii measures in hight about 5.8" or 14.73 cm... So won´t seems to me that fits in the case.... But i guess someone have to try it to be sure....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> With bendable meshes! Don't forget that!


Magnetic for that matter.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> I think you are missing something... Because Asus gtx 780 dcii measures in hight about 5.8" or 14.73 cm... So won´t seems to me that fits in the case.... But i guess someone have to try it to be sure....


If you are right about that, then the reviews I have read have the numbers wrong. Maybe they didn't include the copper heatsinks coming out at the top?

5.8" would essentially rule out the DCUII and Matrix then.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are right about that, then the reviews I have read have the numbers wrong. Maybe they didn't include the copper heatsinks coming out at the top?
> 
> 5.8" would essentially rule out the DCUII and Matrix then.


I have one... mesured my self.... and the numbers i insert are the ones in the oficial page of asus...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> I have one... mesured my self.... and the numbers i insert are the ones in the oficial page of asus...


Thanks, will update that post above.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Καλημέρα George! I really like the 380T so just wanted to ask if it's going to handle a gtx 780 phantom and overclocked 2500k? How would the temps be compared to my current 650D?


Actually your GPU temps might be a bit better due to the direct intake for the graphics card. CPU will depend on what you're cooling it with - if it's an H100i or something it'll perform the same.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks, will update that post above.


And the Classified, at least the GTX 780 ti measure 5.9"... that i don't have, but say in specifications of the card... thanks for the work and good will you have. ...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> And the Classified, at least the GTX 780 ti measure 5.9"... that i don't have, but say in specifications of the card... thanks for the work and good will you have. ...


Where did you get that information from? I just measured my 780 Ti Classified Kingpin cards and they extend about 1" from the PCI slot. So assuming there is a 5.7" space above the motherboard for GPUs it should fit. If you have a thing SLI bridge (Not the thicker EVGA Pro SLI bridge), you should be able to fit 2 of them on an mATX board. But again I am basing this on the measurements given to me from the guy who has the case here, not by personal tests. So at this point, I would honestly just wait it out for him to get and mATX board (which he is) and finish his review in which he will be including all this info before buying the case.


----------



## VSG

Update: Classified most likely won't fit. The measurements above were apparently not from the motherboard but from the standoffs and the Classified looks like it will hit the wall at the side before the side panel even comes in question. Ditto with DCUII/Matrix. See the picture below for a clearer picture:



Thanks again to Lavin for this info.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Dang thats a bummer.


----------



## kimoswabi

@geggeg: Thanks for the follow up and the updates. It confirms what some of us were fearing...

The Air 240 is just too awesome. I did JUST get my Lian Li PC-Q36 case for an aircooled home media build. Now if I can convince myself that I need another aircooled machine.


----------



## Dyaems

Told you guys that a 780 DCU2 wont fit inside the air 240 unless you _"extend"_ the side panel


----------



## VSG

It's not just the side panel, but the actual frame that comes in the way. An inch wider and it would have helped. But then there would be people complaining another inch would have helped watercool the tall cards while others would moan about it being too big. Things never end!

Who wants to bet a huge majority of the reviewers won't take take the time to test this out?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's not just the side panel, but the actual frame that comes in the way. An inch wider and it would have helped. But then there would be people complaining another inch would have helped watercool the tall cards while others would moan about it being too big. Things never end!
> 
> Who wants to bet a huge majority of the reviewers won't take take the time to test this out?


I'm honestly waiting for the Linus video (if there is even going to be one) to see what he tests/says about it.
e) this is him on the 540: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWkwBgDHtW0


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's not just the side panel, but the actual frame that comes in the way. An inch wider and it would have helped. But then there would be people complaining another inch would have helped watercool the tall cards while others would moan about it being too big. Things never end!
> 
> Who wants to bet a huge majority of the reviewers won't take take the time to test this out?


Oh yeah, my bad. I was actually thinking about the waterblocked Lightning when I was posting earlier. I should stop posting anything if I am still sleepy xD

Hopefully at least one reviewer will try to use a tall graphics card, most likely a 780DCU2, to match with a red/black color scheme. Unless they will say "oh, the 780 DCU2 won't fit, i will not include it on the review", or something like that.

Anyways, I wonder if the white 240 will turn yellow-ish after x months/years... I'm thinking of buying the white one, or maybe I need to have it Powder-Coated first before installing anything.... I do not want a yellow-ish Air 240 as I had owned two or three white cases where it turns yellow-ish after some point in time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Well that's a bummer.. But I very much appreciate the answer even though it is as we feared. The way I figured if it was going to work out it couldn't be much narrower then the air 540. I mean in perfectly happy with my 350d. I just really love this layout.


Might be cool to do a side panel custom mod where the coolant bridge or connecting tubes came out of the side panel through a custom cut in the side panel material? Would be original I would think!


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm honestly waiting for the Linus video (if there is even going to be one) to see what he tests/says about it.
> e) this is him on the 540: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWkwBgDHtW0


I'm betting there will be. Linus is a big Corsair fan, and I think the 380T will be a popular case. Though I'm ready to do a PC build soon and I cant wait for reviews, I'll be revieing this baby myself...


----------



## R6kr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Update: Classified most likely won't fit. The measurements above were apparently not from the motherboard but from the standoffs and the Classified looks like it will hit the wall at the side before the side panel even comes in question. Ditto with DCUII/Matrix. See the picture below for a clearer picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Lavin for this info.


will the PCI power cables be able to plug in with the window on?


----------



## hughythomas

Hi George,

Did you manage to get a chance to update the dimensions of the 780T on the product page yet?

At the moment, the case is measuring:

637 x 288 x 602

Would you be able to confirm the exact measurements mate? I'm sure I'm not the only one planning on building in the chassis as soon as it releases but dimensions would be extremely handy at this stage!

Many thanks

Tom


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R6kr*
> 
> will the PCI power cables be able to plug in with the window on?


Good question! It won't be an issue for reference PCB height cards. For taller cards like the Lightning here, stock cables (sleeved together, not individually) might be your best bet. If you have to have individually sleeved cables, then go custom with Microcord or Paracord. I will get the information on if the side panel interferes with plugging in the Lightning.


----------



## wakywakyme

@air 240
Too bad. I love my twin tower giant air cooler and thought it would look beefy with a 3 slot gpu in the 240
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Just saw and rejected the first sample today, making a change to the tooling. Should be available in about two months.


Looking forward to it.

When I first saw the 450d I thought it was gorgeous, it retained that classy look with more airflow. Mesh on the 350d would be great!


----------



## wakywakyme

sorry double post. sticky left clicky


----------



## hughythomas

So,

custom water cooling graphics cards is a no go on the Air 240 then (irrespective of whether its Mini-ITX or Micro ATX)?


----------



## VSG

On reference height PCB cards, it will work with most FC blocks.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughythomas*
> 
> Hi George,
> 
> Did you manage to get a chance to update the dimensions of the 780T on the product page yet?
> 
> At the moment, the case is measuring:
> 
> 637 x 288 x 602
> 
> Would you be able to confirm the exact measurements mate? I'm sure I'm not the only one planning on building in the chassis as soon as it releases but dimensions would be extremely handy at this stage!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Tom


Those are correct, yes.


----------



## Goose87

Hi Guys,

I found yesterday a not so good review about the Air 240. But it is more than nothing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Vck6TIXcM

I'm wait since long time for this case and all my stuff is sitting on my Motherboard box







.

And a question also. I saw four holes on top right corner inside the case on the motherboards chamber are those for SSD?
And can I install an SSD on the bottom under the GPU like in the 540?

Kind Regards.


----------



## VSG

Between that and NCIX having plastered pics all over social media, it seems NDA is not being taken seriously at all


----------



## blackend

unboxing 240 air

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Vck6TIXcM


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> unboxing 240 air
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Vck6TIXcM


Someones getting sued....

EDIT: Yeah, im not impressed. At all. Corsair trying to do/appease too many people with that 240 and its a jack of all trades, not great at any of them.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Update: Classified most likely won't fit. The measurements above were apparently not from the motherboard but from the standoffs and the Classified looks like it will hit the wall at the side before the side panel even comes in question. Ditto with DCUII/Matrix. See the picture below for a clearer picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Lavin for this info.


Sold my gtx780 dcii. .. Just waiting for the release to buy it. .. and buy another grafic card. .. probably waiting two months Just to see what nvidia gtx 800 is capable and then pick what is Best for me... gtx780 or new ones... depending on the price and performance. ..


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Someones getting sued....
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, im not impressed. At all. Corsair trying to do/appease too many people with that 240 and its a jack of all trades, not great at any of them.


Agreed! Was looking forward to this so much but trying to be so much at once really is kinda a let down at some point for every aspect. I wish they would have made a mitx with a 240 rad support and just gone as compact as possible


----------



## iSlayer

The first case looks very clean, not sold on the others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not for your taste? That's why manufacturers have many different brands of cases available.


Very passive aggressive.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Agreed! Was looking forward to this so much but trying to be so much at once really is kinda a let down at some point for every aspect. I wish they would have made a mitx with a 240 rad support and just gone as compact as possible


I think you guys are missing the point that this was answering the direct request after the Air 540 launch last year.

So many people here said "If they do a Micro ATX version, I'll buy it!" so we did.

This year you're all saying "Where's my really compact mITX case?"

These things don't get made overnight. There's a very long dev cycle. If enough people are asking for something, I make it.

That's the dirty secret of Corsair's success - we just ask you what you want to buy and then we build it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Very passive aggressive.


How is that passive aggressive?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are missing the point that this was answering the direct request after the Air 540 launch last year.
> 
> So many people here said "If they do a Micro ATX version, I'll buy it!" so we did.
> 
> This year you're all saying "Where's my really compact mITX case?"
> 
> These things don't get made overnight. There's a very long dev cycle. If enough people are asking for something, I make it.
> 
> That's the dirty secret of Corsair's success - we just ask you what you want to buy and then we build it.


So next year probably Corsair will be starting a golf company making that compact mATX/mITX cases? Then of course people will ask for a cube case bigger than a 900D by that time as well.


----------



## VSG

He has been saying for a while now that CES 2015 is the first step for Corsair towards SFF with 2016 being the Coup de grâce.

I would love to see a double wide 750-900D size case with casters.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Can someone tell me if this is the right dimensions of the air 240 397mm x 260mm x 320mm (L x W x H)

Plus this comes out in UK on 30/09/14 that's end of next month. Cant decide if i should go with white or black.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Looks like I'm going to be re-building my current X79 rig in the Node 804 to the Air 240 until X99 roles around and I can make up my mind on RAM and MOBO choice.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are missing the point that this was answering the direct request after the Air 540 launch last year.
> 
> So many people here said "If they do a Micro ATX version, I'll buy it!" so we did.
> 
> This year you're all saying "Where's my really compact mITX case?"
> 
> These things don't get made overnight. There's a very long dev cycle. If enough people are asking for something, I make it.
> 
> That's the dirty secret of Corsair's success - we just ask you what you want to buy and then we build it.


i totally understand. and i think everyone appreciates you guys really listening to the customers and directly working with them. i guess my only thing is i would have liked to see a matx and mitx version adjusted accordingly, but i understand that is double the work. For me it just seems like the air 240 is trying to wear all the hats instead of being a master at one, if you know what i mean. i do appreciate the hard work and will still wait for a lot more legit reviews before making my decision on this case, but for now it seems quite large for a mitx with some things i wish could be cut out. didnt mean for my last comment to come off negative and unappreciative like it may have seemed.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Agreed! Was looking forward to this so much but trying to be so much at once really is kinda a let down at some point for every aspect. I wish they would have made a mitx with a 240 rad support and just gone as compact as possible


That would be called an Obsidian 250d


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> That would be called an Obsidian 250d


thanks for the smartass response. really helpful. i obviously know about the 250d, completely different case from the air 240. good contribution to the thread.


----------



## hughythomas

From that video that was posted, I think this Air 240 looks fantastic!

Finally, a portable case that I can comfortably be able to house 2x 240mm radiators in a compact size whilst having 4x HHDs (2x SSDs) for dual booting my mobile DAW rig.

Even with it having to be Mini-ITX in this configuration, I think its a worthwhile, plus the white edition looks ace!

George, thanks for the reply re: 780T dimensions; I think it is a little too big for me so I'll go for the Luxe on my main DAW rig however still think the 380/780T line also look real smart!

Corsair on a roll at the moment eh?!


----------



## Coxcomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> thanks for the smartass response. really helpful. i obviously know about the 250d, completely different case from the air 240. good contribution to the thread.


How would you actually make it smaller? For the Carbide Air Cube layout, I don't see how you could make it much more compact. Height restricts the intake to 1x120mm fan (lose 240mm front rad support), length and you lose the ability to cool the HDDs in the 2nd chamber, and limit PSU size, width is already tiny with 80mm exhausts - you are already extremely limited with GPU height.

Where are the size savings in this form factor?


----------



## flynna3162581

will a fully waterblocked EVGA GTX 770 ACX fit in this case??


----------



## flynna3162581

if this is the corsair air 240


----------



## flynna3162581

will the EVGA 770 ACX fit ?


----------



## VSG

Seeing how it is the reference design card, it should be fine if your block isn't taller than an inch over the PCB.

Note that you can edit previous posts to add to it instead of triple posting.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone created a case club yet for the Air 240?


----------



## VSG

Seeing how no one has the case yet, I am not surprised. The club starter usually has the product in hand, but that's not really a requirement. If you want to create one, then go ahead


----------



## flynna3162581

the prices' for the air 240 will it be a little more expensive for the white version then the black one ??

and i think i have just worked out the dimentions in inches(aprox dimentions)

10 inch wide
15 inch deep
12.5 inch high


----------



## Dyaems

Yes, white will always be more expensive because it actually has two colors, it will turn yellowish after some point of time


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Yeah the white paint is more expensive due to the fact that we use highly UV resistant paint so that the metal/plastic pieces fade at the same rate over time, so you don't end up with a yellowish front fascia and blueish side panels in a few months.


----------



## VSG

Lol that was a nice comeback, albeit unintentional I bet.


----------



## Dyaems

I was just kidding in my post, but the white will pretty much fade/turn yellowish at some point of time. Just like other white cases I have owned.

I'm already itching for an Air 240 though! I do not want to wait for EVOLV anymore.


----------



## s1rrah

LOve the 780T ... the tentative specs seem to fix all the radiator issues the 600T has/had. I still use a 600T in my nearly 3 year old rig and still love the looks of the thing; will most likely be purchasing the 780T soon as it's released if initial reviews show good dual radiator support ... black, of course.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I was just kidding in my post, but the white will pretty much fade/turn yellowish at some point of time. Just like other white cases I have owned.
> 
> I'm already itching for an Air 240 though! I do not want to wait for EVOLV anymore.


The paint we use on our white cases, since the original 600T, has been very stupidly expensive, high-end white paint that includes a very strong UV resistance. However, like all white paint, it will fade in time. The trick is to keep it fading on different materials (steel side panels, plastic housing) at the same rate, and as slowly as possible.

Lots of other cases just shoot the parts in white pellets and call it a day - some don't even paint the plastic pieces. We do.


----------



## Dyaems

Well, if the paint does not fade as fast as my past white cases, then I'm all set with a white Air 240 then! I even had a _recent_ white case where the white parts are already fading after 2 months. lol

Can't name the brand because I may get flaming rocks thrown at me


----------



## flynna3162581

@corsairgeorge when is the air240 getting released and do u have a price for it... and will it fit a gtx 770 fully waterblocked ??


----------



## flynna3162581

by the way i am in the UK


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Air 240 embargo lift is Friday, but regional availability you should ask your local reseller. $89 USD.

Also, here's the pictures of the 780T.
http://imgur.com/a/cfyqD


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 embargo lift is Friday, but regional availability you should ask your local reseller. $89 USD.
> 
> Also, here's the pictures of the 780T.
> http://imgur.com/a/cfyqD


----------



## ThisHertz

The 780t is quite confusing.

Its shape is childish and has leds but it looks very sleek and professional


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 embargo lift is Friday.


The time is near


----------



## flynna3162581

this mean were gettin a shed load of youtube reviews lol


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisHertz*
> 
> The 780t is quite confusing.
> 
> Its shape is childish and has leds but it looks very sleek and professional


The 600T had the same "issues", and was one of our best sellers.

The idea behind the design is "What would a 'gaming' case look like if grown-ups designed it?"

The 380T and 780T were contract designed with BMW DesignWorks.

Hence the power button:


----------



## VSG

I didn't know that. Was there anything else in specific that they contributed to the design?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I didn't know that. Was there anything else in specific that they contributed to the design?


Haha, yeah there were a bunch of options and we went through numerous revisions on the design. The way this project worked we decided to ask them "If the 600T needed to be updated for 2015, and it was going to be in multiple sizes, what would that look like?" and we went through a couple months of ID cycle.


----------



## VSG

So the mock ups from this video below are from them?






I still love some of them in the video (Especially Scramjet, even if it only exists as a prototype) as I am sure others are too!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So the mock ups from this video below are from them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love some of them in the video (Especially Scramjet, even if it only exists as a prototype) as I am sure others are too!


Yep.


----------



## rene mauricio

Heads up. You can pre-order the black Air 240 right now at amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Airflow-MicroATX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00LA6Y5XQ










If the 250D's sales were an indicator; this is important as if you do not order on the first go around you may end up waiting a few weeks / months. A lot of us 250D owners were unable to find the darn thing in stock for about 2 months without paying a huge markup.


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Heads up. You can pre-order the black Air 240 right now at amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Airflow-MicroATX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00LA6Y5XQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 250D's sales were an indicator; this is important as if you do not order on the first go around you may end up waiting a few weeks / months. A lot of us 250D owners were unable to find the darn thing in stock for about 2 months without paying a huge markup.


Thanks for the link! Order has been placed! So pumped









EDIT: Was this just put up today?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Heads up. You can pre-order the black Air 240 right now at amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Airflow-MicroATX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00LA6Y5XQ


$89.99 for a brand new chassis, ahhhh those were the days. Remember equipping my Obsidian 650D with all Corsair parts, must of had 10 Corsair components in the same rig, every component cost less back in college, but still offered the same level of excitement and happiness.

Now only running 2 Corsair parts, times they are a changing.









Thanks for the good times George.









...


----------



## VSG

Newegg also has them (both white and black at the same price) up, but with an anticipated release date of Sept 5


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfeatenwaffles*
> 
> Thanks for the link! Order has been placed! So pumped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Was this just put up today?


It's been up for a while I ordered mine from amazon back on July 29th. Hoping it ships before the end of the month or better yet tomorrow


----------



## flynna3162581

*HEADS UP DABS IN THE UK IS SELLING THE WHITE AIR 240*

http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-carbide-series-air-240-high-airflow-matx---mitx-white-9MPX.html


----------



## MexGT

I want 380T !!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Newegg also has them (both white and black at the same price) up, but with an anticipated release date of Sept 5


Oh my! I was about to pick up a Fractal mini R2 then I see this. I like this case!


----------



## AbidingDude

I reckon the Air 240's look okay but the other 2 cases are far too ricer for my tastes


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I was just kidding in my post, but the white will pretty much fade/turn yellowish at some point of time. Just like other white cases I have owned.
> 
> I'm already itching for an Air 240 though! I do not want to wait for EVOLV anymore.


Don't know about that? I've had my 600T white case since June 2011 and its still white as can be today!


----------



## Skye12977

From NCIX: https://www.facebook.com/NCIXPC?fref=photo

e)Is there a company that sells 90 degree extensions for cables?


ee)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Newegg also has them (both white and black at the same price) up, but with an anticipated release date of Sept 5


It kind of looks like you could fit a radiator larger than a 240mm up top, any chance this is true?


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> From NCIX: https://www.facebook.com/NCIXPC?fref=photo


DON'T TEASE MY FEEL GOODS


----------



## ganzosrevenge

The Maximus VII Gene has a MASSIVE VRM up on top. It's a good inch in height, and it goes right up to the very top of the board (only enough room for fan headers up there). The Maximus VII Impact looks like an ITX box's worst nightmare.


----------



## wakywakyme

It might be too early to conclude but it looks like the case is not for me








-can't do high end air coolers(d14)
-limited thickness AIO/rad at the top
-disqualifies some MB - unless you're OK with stock cooling(who is?) or front rad placement
-limited GPU width

Maybe an air 245 or 250 in the future Corsair? Just a bit more width for the rad placement at the top would have done it for me


----------



## HothTron

What? It's only got 120mm clearance, the same as the 250d obsidian? Wow, corsair does not want you aircooling in their cases apparently, buy corsair aio water cooling or go away basically.


----------



## Skye12977

Hazah!
Finally!
e) disappointed Linus didn't take the time to do it.


----------



## vpr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazah!
> Finally!
> e) disappointed Linus didn't take the time to do it.


Registered just to say that Linus' wife just had a baby so Luke is taking over while he [Linus] takes some time off to help out at home.

I felt that Luke had some "interesting" points. Hot-swap bays would be nice, but they'd probably drive the costs up. The feet weren't pre-installed because the case can be re-oriented in different positions, which he finally stumbled onto at the end of his sentence. Overall a decent review, but it felt rushed.

@George - When is the embargo for the 380t up?


----------



## wakywakyme

I am not mad at you Corsair but WTH!?

This is an "air" 240 right? Released as an mITX/mATX case - you should have clarified that it *really* is an *mITX* case that can accommodate an mATX board but would be severely limited.

With a front rad:
-you can only use one top fan slot(farthest from the rad) if the hoses is positioned up top.
-with an mATX board you *can't* use any of the fan slots at the bottom.

Now Im gonna have to wait for the evolv or mini xl









I am disappoint


----------



## ThisHertz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The 600T had the same "issues", and was one of our best sellers.
> 
> The idea behind the design is "What would a 'gaming' case look like if grown-ups designed it?"
> 
> The 380T and 780T were contract designed with BMW DesignWorks.
> 
> Hence the power button:


I don't think its an issue.It is actually very good.

Hopefully some other company learns from this and designs better "gaming" cases


----------



## VSG

More reviews of the Air 240:
















http://www.anandtech.com/show/8383/corsair-carbide-240-air

Should be enough for the whole morning. I wonder how many tested for GPU height and watercooling capabilities.


----------



## HothTron

Wow, Linus actually removed my Youtube comments on the case about suggestions that Corsair should have done. Whata joke....


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow, Linus actually removed my Youtube comments on the case about suggestions that Corsair should have done. Whata joke....


What exactly did you say?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakywakyme*
> 
> I am not mad at you Corsair but WTH!?
> 
> This is an "air" 240 right? Released as an mITX/mATX case - you should have clarified that it *really* is an *mITX* case that can accommodate an mATX board but would be severely limited.
> 
> With a front rad:
> -you can only use one top fan slot(farthest from the rad) if the hoses is positioned up top.
> -with an mATX board you *can't* use any of the fan slots at the bottom.
> 
> Now Im gonna have to wait for the evolv or mini xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappoint


We just can't win. Mini ITX 250D comes out "Too big for Mini ITX, could have made it Micro." Make something the same size that's Micro? "Too small for Micro."

Jesus you guys.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We just can't win. Mini ITX 250D comes out "Too big for Mini ITX, could have made it Micro." Make something the same size that's Micro? "Too small for Micro."
> 
> Jesus you guys.


Can't please everyone. But if you can please most that's still pretty good.


----------



## VSG

I love the rail feature for the fans in the Air 240. PCPer for example did a good job putting an AIO at the top where it isn't advertised as compatible. I hope this is adopted throughout the case lines as it would make radiator compatibility much more user friendly.

Edit: Not a big fan on the tool less PCI-E slot. Long GPUs like the R9-295x2 and MSI Lightnings will definitely feel wobbly in there. The reference Nvidia cards used in the Hardware Canucks video seemed to be already sagging to me.


----------



## MeanBruce

Think it's the best looking small chassis Corsair has ever developed.

That right side view is so clean, absolutely gorgeous, the extended depth overcomes "the cube" look that's not so attractive, unless you're a simpleton, and none of us are.









And the optional top view window in horizontal configuration user specifies the placement of the rubber feet, brilliant George.

I'd run it with an H100i or H105 or H220X heavily modded with only SSDs, and a Maximus 7 Impact red/black or white/black themed.

It's awesome George.


----------



## iRUSH

I'm all over this 240 AIR! My platform of choice has always been mATX and this is the one for me









I'm gathering parts right now!


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

If they can fit one r9295x2 in there on mitx, I see no reason you could not do 2 on matx, with the gpu's reds on the front and a cpu rad (h60) on the top along the rail system

(Do any of you know if it is a red led on the inside of the r9295x2 or is it just a red acrylic plate that makes it red, it would be easy just to refab the plate in blue acrylic than replace an led, as well as the fan)

Gets a 10/10 if you can


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> If they can fit one r9295x2 in there on mitx, I see no reason you could not do 2 on matx, with the gpu's reds on the front and a cpu rad (h60) on the top along the rail system
> 
> (Do any of you know if it is a red led on the inside of the r9295x2 or is it just a red acrylic plate that makes it red, it would be easy just to refab the plate in blue acrylic than replace an led, as well as the fan)
> 
> Gets a 10/10 if you can


The 295x2 is 307mm long. So even fitting one in with the attached AIO is hard, 2 is pretty much impossible. There is only about 300mm length for GPUs with a thin AIO + single fan in the front. Look at TTL's review- it is very good as usual. He has covered just about everything


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 295x2 is 307mm long. So even fitting one in with the attached AIO is hard, 2 is pretty much impossible. There is only about 300mm length for GPUs with a thin AIO + single fan in the front. Look at TTL's review- it is very good as usual. He has covered just about everything


Just need slightly thinner fans, like the one scythe makes for the front and the h60/80 on the top, tight but seems possible.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> Just need slightly thinner fans, like the one scythe makes for the front and the h60/80 on the top, tight but seems possible.


Do you really want to trust a single slim 120mm fan to cool 2 hot Hawaii cores and then use this setup twice? Sometimes things just don't work together.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you really want to trust a single slim 120mm fan to cool 2 hot Hawaii cores and then use this setup twice? Sometimes things just don't work together.


All depends on where and how you mount, ncix is mounting one of the 295x2 as well as a h100i so if that will all fit why not 2 295x2 with a smaller cpu cooler (or just an air cooler)


----------



## VSG

Look at this screenshot below and tell me where you think you can fit the two stock 120mm AIOs in there



As you said, you will have to use super thin 12-15mm fans and then use an air cooler on the CPU. I want to see how NCIX crams in an H100i and RP-295X2 AIO in there!


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Could you weasel in the H80 on the backside next to the psu putting the cpu cooler through one of the grommets?
There is that 120mm fan mount back there so if you are good with cable placement and management it should be possible.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

The only thing I could see would be mounting the cooler like this or on the back next to the psu and the cooler for the r9 at the front


----------



## VSG

Hmmm it could work with some real clever cable management..





I will hopefully be able to test in person how feasible it is soon using a 120mm rad and a PSU.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

God you know he just plugged in all the cables just to show them there on a modular psu.
Plus needing to take out the 3.5 HD cage for easy access to the cpu header, guess I am going to need to find a reliable 1tb 2.5 inch HD to record my games to :/


----------



## wakywakyme

I really want to like the case, really. I was eyeing it to replace my arc mini. Im not feeling the looks of the node 804 and the air 540 was too big for my needs.

I think it would have been awesome if:
-bottom fan slots are usable regardless of the board.
-top mounting of 240 radiator(with fans) - imagine an h105 at the top - sleek, compact, cool!

A couple more mm to it's width and it could have been the little brother of the air 540 - it's more like the liberated cousin of the 250d. The case IS great with an mITX MB and does present many options. Those with daughter boards might have to sacrifice the top fan slot(maximus impact)

I guess I was expecting too much air 540ish

I do appreciate the effort put into making it(listening to customers and catering to their needs/wants/whatever) but to me it seemed confused between being an mATX or mITX case.


----------



## wakywakyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> The only thing I could see would be mounting the cooler like this or on the back next to the psu and the cooler for the r9 at the front


This looks like a very viable set up. With bottom fans, lotsa direct air pushing up to cool the gpu and the rad


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Air 240 embargo lift is Friday, but regional availability you should ask your local reseller. $89 USD.
> 
> Also, here's the pictures of the 780T.
> http://imgur.com/a/cfyqD


Are those yellow color rings custom made for those pics or will they be available for purchase?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Are those yellow color rings custom made for those pics or will they be available for purchase?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We just can't win. Mini ITX 250D comes out "Too big for Mini ITX, could have made it Micro." Make something the same size that's Micro? "Too small for Micro."
> 
> Jesus you guys.


Still want my 150D yo! he is obviously not squinting enough when looking at the Air 240.


----------



## VSG

Thanks to George, I have a 380T with me now. I will put it through the paces as much as possible and make a build in it soon. If anyone has specific questions, then depending on the scope of the question I will try my best to answer them now or after the embargo is up. I definitely won't be posting any full shots or giving out a lot of details so please keep that in mind and thank George for allowing this


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks to George, I have a 380T with me now. I will put it through the paces as much as possible and make a build in it soon. If anyone has specific questions, then depending on the scope of the question I will try my best to answer them now or after the embargo is up. I definitely won't be posting any full shots or giving out a lot of details so please keep that in mind and thank George for allowing this


With the HDD tray removed is there room up front for a rad, say the H105? Or is modding needed? Any chance at all an H105 can fit on the side. I'm pretty sure George has already said no to this but, I just want to double check.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> With the HDD tray removed is there room up front for a rad, say the H105? Or is modding needed? Any chance at all an H105 can fit on the side. I'm pretty sure George has already said no to this but, I just want to double check.


Even without having the case with me I would likely have given this exact answer- it depends a lot on your motherboard, especially if you want to fit it in the side. Things like the Asus M7 Impact with daughterboards all over the place can't be accounted for by case manufacturers.

I also want to point out this video in case someone hasn't seen this before:






This should tell a lot about the case.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Even without having the case with me I would likely have given this exact answer- it depends a lot on your motherboard, especially if you want to fit it in the side. Things like the Asus M7 Impact with daughterboards all over the place can't be accounted for by case manufacturers.
> .


I've seen this video, but its still a great bit of visual info. So for now I'd be using my EVGA Z77 Stinger. As this video gives me the impression that it will fit on the side, better than any pictures I've seen, I was hoping to get some confirmation or some measurements from that side rail the fans mount on to the motherboard or mother board stand-offs. I was also curious if that tray that seems to support the HDD cage in the front is removable. It looks like it isnt, but I was hoping for confirmation. Thanks for your time.


----------



## No Hands 55

id like to see someone do an itx build with aio 240mm rad in front for cpu and aio 240mm rad on bottom for gpu with something like the hg10. this is my plans for now as im still waiting to see more customer reviews. i like it a lot there are just some things that irk me right now, hopefully more reviews will prove me wrong!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> I've seen this video, but its still a great bit of visual info. So for now I'd be using my EVGA Z77 Stinger. As this video gives me the impression that it will fit on the side, better than any pictures I've seen, I was hoping to get some confirmation or some measurements from that side rail the fans mount on to the motherboard or mother board stand-offs. I was also curious if that tray that seems to support the HDD cage in the front is removable. It looks like it isnt, but I was hoping for confirmation. Thanks for your time.


I'll see what I can do. I don't have a H105 (nor do I have an ITX board yet) but measurements should not be an issue. I can check on the HDD cage tray too.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'll see what I can do. I don't have a H105 (nor do I have an ITX board yet) but measurements should not be an issue. I can check on the HDD cage tray too.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VSG

You might just be able to fit the H105 in there. It will be tight but I can't rule it out! But this also means using thin fans (15mm or less). There is no way a H105 (38mm thick) + 25mm fans will go in there.

The HDD cage can be removed but the part above it is one piece that is also where the motherboard screws into.


----------



## MeanBruce

TPU/Darksaber's review just went up 9.6, that's a very high score. George's chassis receive 9.6s all the time, he's like yawn.









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_Air_240/6.html


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You might just be able to fit the H105 in there. It will be tight but I can't rule it out! But this also means using thin fans (15mm or less). There is no way a H105 (38mm thick) + 25mm fans will go in there.


Damn. Assuming no daughter boards what do you think will get in the way? The setup in the 380T seems to have the fans a little taller in relation to the motherboard than my 250D.
Quote:


> The HDD cage can be removed but the part above it is one piece that is also where the motherboard screws into.


Is that piece structurally integral or do you think it can be removed?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Damn. Assuming no daughter boards what do you think will get in the way? The setup in the 380T seems to have the fans a little taller in relation to the motherboard than my 250D.
> Is that piece structurally integral or do you think it can be removed?


RAM comes into picture, as will the CPU EPS connector. Honestly I would stick with the H100i sized AIOs or rads. The thin profile fans are rarely worth it.

Well I would definitely not experiment with that given that the motherboard tray would then be a cantilever. You can definitely mod in support stands in there if you intention is to put more AIO's/rads in the front.


----------



## iRUSH

How do you guys use cases without an optical drive? Windows install via USB? Then perhaps an external drive for any CD/DVD necessities?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How do you guys use cases without an optical drive? Windows install via USB? Then perhaps an external drive for any CD/DVD necessities?


USB works fine with most modern boards









If you would rather use external DVD drives then note that most plug in via USB anyway!


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> RAM comes into picture, as will the CPU EPS connector. Honestly I would stick with the H100i sized AIOs or rads. The thin profile fans are rarely worth it.
> 
> Well I would definitely not experiment with that given that the motherboard tray would then be a cantilever. You can definitely mod in support stands in there if you intention is to put more AIO's/rads in the front.


I really like the newer water blocks and setup of the newer corsair aio's H75 and H105. Just wish they made an H100 v2 with the new block. I definately dont want thinner fans. Looks like I may just mount my H75 in the back then... I can fit that in there at least right?


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How do you guys use cases without an optical drive? Windows install via USB? Then perhaps an external drive for any CD/DVD necessities?


I havent used an optical drive in my personal builds in over 5 years. I Always install OS via USB.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> I havent used an optical drive in my personal builds in over 5 years. I Always install OS via USB.


I use Compact Disks about as often as floppy or zip drives.

Still use cassette tapes.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Someone give me an excuse to buy an air 240 and use an mATX board


----------



## flynna3162581

why is there so many different dimention size's going round on different videos


----------



## FlyingSolo

This video is the best in depth video i have seen so far. Shows itx,matx and also rads. But would have like to seen if i can fit a 120 rad on the psu side.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We just can't win. Mini ITX 250D comes out "Too big for Mini ITX, could have made it Micro." Make something the same size that's Micro? "Too small for Micro."
> 
> Jesus you guys.


Uhmm... I have the 250D and I think it is perfect the way it is (minus the filters - but you know about that) and would be hard pressed to give it up. You would have to pry it out of my cold, dead, hands.

What I am trying to say is "thank you" because you and the rest of the Corsair staff pump out some great products and at least you care enough to try. Try not to let our nit picking get you down. Think of the criticism as misdirected enthusiasm.

I guess if you want to avoid this type of stuff in the future what you could do is show us (the fans) your early design renderings and people vote on what they like best so that the winner could be put into production. Undoubtedly you would garner feedback along the way on what changes could be made prior to fabrication.

Anyway, thank you George. Keep up the good work and remember; "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time".


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This video is the best in depth video i have seen so far.


That may be so but her voice makes me contemplate suicide.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Someone give me an excuse to buy an air 240 and use an mATX board


----------



## VSG

Here's another:



6/8 core CPU, dual GPU beast in a small chassis.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> That may be so but her voice makes me contemplate suicide.


She's just an attention hordor in general, its an act.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> 
> 
> 6/8 core CPU, dual GPU beast in a small chassis.


To bad the quality for evga mobo's is beyond asstastic


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

I hope asus keeps with eh thermal armor for matx boards when they come out with the ddr4 "update" late this year/early next year.

makes it so easy to paint and decal than directly on the mobo. I really hate red/black , Blue / White looks better to me


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Someone give me an excuse to buy an air 240 and use an mATX board


Asus Rampage V Gene micro board X99 chipset 6-core HWE CPU with 4X8GB 3000 MHz DDR4 available August 29th.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> makes it so easy to paint and decal than directly on the mobo. I really hate red/black , Blue / White looks better to me


Oh yeah, not like that color scheme hasn't been overused or anything


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Oh yeah, not like that color scheme hasn't been overused or anything


Just need a way to color the Noctua fans, white frames with cyan to blue blades.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This video is the best in depth video i have seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be so but her voice makes me contemplate suicide.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## VSG

Let's not get too off topic here.

On topic- Very impressed by the 380T. It is built like a tank! If the 780T is similar then I would be shocked if people still call the body flimsy. I find it funny also that people complain about flexing motherboard trays or side panels- these are going to be on or off the body the whole time so who's going to be flexing them in real life?


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Let's not get too off topic here.
> 
> On topic- Very impressed by the 380T. It is built like a tank! If the 780T is similar then I would be shocked if people still call the body flimsy. I find it funny also that people complain about flexing motherboard trays or side panels- these are going to be on or off the body the whole time so who's going to be flexing them in real life?


I think its more about structural integrity when shipping a built system, or the side panels bowing out if you suck at cable management (or having one of your drink friends knock into it and the side panel denting :< )

Also the thickness would lower shipping cost and material cost :/ not like i expect a side panel to survive getting hit with a .223


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Asus Rampage V Gene micro board X99 chipset 6-core HWE CPU with 4X8GB 3000 MHz DDR4 available August 29th.


Extreme Edition processors with 8 cores and reciprocal X99 motherboards, due '2H 2014′.

....well?

http://www.hkepc.com/11560


----------



## FlyingSolo

geggeg. Let us know if you can fit a 120 rad,aio on the psu side of the air 240. Also the video i put up. I know hear voice is not the best lol


----------



## VSG

I don't have the Air 240 just yet. I will borrow it from a friend here once he is done with his review.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't have the Air 240 just yet. I will borrow it from a friend here once he is done with his review.


Thanks cant wait


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> geggeg. Let us know if you can fit a 120 rad,aio on the psu side of the air 240. Also the video i put up. I know hear voice is not the best lol


I am sure the fan will mount with no problem, it is if the cpu block can fit though one of the grommets (and if it cant you can always just make a new hole) And the tubing will extend that far to the cpu socket itself without interfering with the memory to much.


----------



## VSG

Yup! At best I can only simulate a 120 AIO by hooking a CPU block with fittings and tubing to a thin 120mm rad. How long is a typical AIO tubing anyway? I wish I had AIOs and air coolers to test out.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup! At best I can only simulate a 120 AIO by hooking a CPU block with fittings and tubing to a thin 120mm rad. How long is a typical AIO tubing anyway? I wish I had AIOs and air coolers to test out.


the corsair h75 tube is 300mm lengths of tubing that's what it says on this link

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h75_review/3

My plan is to use the corsair h75 on the psu side of the air 240 with the corsair hg10 bracket. And will be using a matx motherboard. That way i can fit 3 h75 cooler 2 for gpu and 1 for cpu. And wont be using any 3.5 hard drives and will also take out the 3.5 hard drive bracket. Only will be using 1 or 2 ssd drives. well that's if you can fit a 120 aio cooler on the psu side.


----------



## scotthulbs

I think removing the 2.5 cage will afford you more usable space to route your cables upward and help avoid the rad.
I can't wait to get mine to start tinkering


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazah!
> Finally!
> e) disappointed Linus didn't take the time to do it.


Oh wow, there's TONS of dust filters, imagine that? What happened to that clown that was whining about how there were no dust filters on this case?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> I think removing the 2.5 cage will afford you more usable space to route your cables upward and help avoid the rad.
> I can't wait to get mine to start tinkering


Your right about that. I think i just might take out both the bracket cage and stick the ssd with velcro at the bottom like how the 540 air has it. But now the problem is will the block of the aio cooler fit through the grommets


----------



## VSG

Well if a CPU block will go through then an AIO block definitely will. I will try to get the answer tonight if possible, all I need to do is ask the other guy to see if his CPU block goes through


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well if a CPU block will go through then an AIO block definitely will. I will try to get the answer tonight if possible, all I need to do is ask the other guy to see if his CPU block goes through


Are you able to put the case fans in between the grill and the chassis like the 540 air?
e) asking this for when you do the get the case, I loved that the 540 air had this


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well if a CPU block will go through then an AIO block definitely will. I will try to get the answer tonight if possible, all I need to do is ask the other guy to see if his CPU block goes through


Thanks geggeg


----------



## VSG

Turns out he had thought of this very thing already and is covering it in his review (if he ever gets satisfied with his video footage that is). He said yes but will be confirming it. Once he is done with shooting for the review, I can borrow it for a while and compare with the 380T.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Turns out he had thought of this very thing already and is covering it in his review (if he ever gets satisfied with his video footage that is). He said yes but will be confirming it. Once he is done with shooting for the review, I can borrow it for a while and compare with the 380T.


That's great news. Where can i find his review once he has finished. Now to make my mind up if i should go with the white or black air 240. Thanks


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the ok from George, thanks again man!
> 
> So here's the deal with the Air 240: A PCI slot cover is approximately 4.5" high and the case has another 2.8cm before the side panel comes on. So account for about 5.5" in height to be sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Every single mainstream GPU with the stock cooler _should_ fit based on either personal experience or info from reviews- Classifieds, DCUII, Lightnings as well. Given the case is an "Air" case, this should help out people on air.
> 
> (EDIT: Looks like the DCUII/Matrix and Classified cards won't fit with the stock cooler on)
> 
> Now let's come to water. Products like the Corsair HG10 and NZXT G10 with AIOs do not increase height anymore than another 0.25" or so depending on the cover plate on the front. These will be just fine too. The issue comes with custom loops and waterblocks. Below is an image of a MSI GTX 780 Lightning with a full cover EK clean CSQ block with the terminal unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning is about 5.1" high based on reviews I have seen and the EK terminal is a little over an inch high. Needless to say, this doesn't fit in and neither will any other card taller than the lightning (Classified, DCUII, Matrix etc). This also means reference PCBs of standard PCI slot height with full cover blocks that have an added unit for I/O ports will BARELY fit. Having said this, there are options for watercooling that don't add on height like the EK Original CSQ style blocks that will help out if available.
> 
> Short version: This is an Air case, stock coolers on GPUs will be mostly fine. For watercooling, the 350D is a better option but one can make the Air 240 work with some selected component choices and clever loop routing.
> 
> If anyone has any other specific questions, let me know. That picture above was from Lavins (http://www.hexagonpc.com).


If what you're saying is correct and there's approximately 2.8cm from the edge of the reference card to the window panel, that might be enough space to put a full waterblock on reference cards.
My EK waterblock (non-CSQ) for a GTX 770 has a height of 12.5cm (approx. 5 inches) and my Bitspower waterblock for a GTX 690 has a height of 12.8cm. Both of these cards should fit with 1.2cm/ 0.5in clearance.

This case *JUST* got a bazillion times more interesting...


----------



## aapppaa

*So inner length is 360mm or 385mm without front fans???*
I'm planning to build something like this


----------



## Dyaems

Looks like I might hold my Air 240 purchase for now, I am not THAT excited as when I first saw it in Computex 2014.

For those who will be their first adopters, and also owns a C-type cooler, can you guys try to mount the C-type cooler and a 120mm faan directly beside the cooler, or at the top-rear of the Air 240?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> That's great news. Where can i find his review once he has finished. Now to make my mind up if i should go with the white or black air 240. Thanks


His website is hexagonpc.com. I will post it here when he's done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> If what you're saying is correct and there's approximately 2.8cm from the edge of the reference card to the window panel, that might be enough space to put a full waterblock on reference cards.
> My EK waterblock (non-CSQ) for a GTX 770 has a height of 12.5cm (approx. 5 inches) and my Bitspower waterblock for a GTX 690 has a height of 12.8cm. Both of these cards should fit with 1.2cm/ 0.5in clearance.
> 
> This case *JUST* got a bazillion times more interesting...


Ya, like I said reference PCB height cards with FC waterblocks will just about fit. Depending on the board and length of the card(s), you can get 120-600mm of rad space I think. This is only true if there's enough space for two 240mm rads in the front and bottom (with ITX boards and medium length cards) without the end tanks hitting each other.


----------



## Skye12977

That's too bad, it almost looks like a 360mm rad would fit up top, but the fans wouldn't fit internally.


----------



## VSG

There isn't enough room for a 360mm rad anywhere, the case is small. Remember that 360mm rads are about 380-400mm long at least once end tanks are introduced.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There isn't enough room for a 360mm rad anywhere, the case is small. Remember that 360mm rads are about 380-400mm long at least once end tanks are introduced.


I'm probably crazy then, swore there were extended 240mm rads (that they call 360mm rads) that fit 2x 120mm fans and then has a pump and fittings that extend it out to a total length of 360mm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm probably crazy then, swore there were extended 240mm rads (that they call 360mm rads) that fit 2x 120mm fans and then has a pump and fittings that extend it out to a total length of 360mm


360mm rads are 3x120mm fan cooled radiators. What you are thinking of sounds like the Swiftech rads with pump and reservoir included. Anyway let's not get too off topic again!


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> His website is hexagonpc.com. I will post it here when he's done.
> Ya, like I said reference PCB height cards with FC waterblocks will just about fit. Depending on the board and length of the card(s), you can get 120-600mm of rad space I think. This is only true if there's enough space for two 240mm rads in the front and bottom (with ITX boards and medium length cards) without the end tanks hitting each other.


Good stuff. Thanks for doing all the research.

@CorsairGeorge
Hurry up and ship these bad boys to the resellers so I can pick one up and do an acrylic watercool build log!


----------



## MllAltomontllM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We just can't win. Mini ITX 250D comes out "Too big for Mini ITX, could have made it Micro." Make something the same size that's Micro? "Too small for Micro."
> 
> Jesus you guys.


Goodness forbid you pleased everyone! Then there would be no further need to design new cases and that would be truly unfortunate... (not sarcasm)


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MllAltomontllM*
> 
> Goodness forbid you pleased everyone! Then there would be no further need to design new cases and that would be truly unfortunate... (not sarcasm)


Well it's impossible to please everyone, obviously. But that doesn't mean I've stopped trying.


----------



## MllAltomontllM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Well it's impossible to please everyone, obviously. But that doesn't mean I've stopped trying.


I'll raise my glass to that.









As it would happen, I was very close to purchasing the Node 804, but ultimately I decided not to in anticipation of the air 240 and I am not disappointed. I am seriously considering migrating my system into the air 240 upon its release assuming the daughter board on my Mobo doesn't significantly interfere with certain elements of the case's design.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Well it's impossible to please everyone, obviously. But that doesn't mean I've stopped trying.


You have a winner here buddy, don't let a few sour members discount that fact.


----------



## MadOliveGaming

Does anyone know if it would be possible to get a 301mm card in, namely r9 295x2? Would this take much modding and how would it affect front fan options?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be possible to get a 301mm card in, namely r9 295x2? Would this take much modding and how would it affect front fan options?


I think it fits in lenght but be carefull with depth.. I mean the tubing needs some room to twist and there might not be enough between the GPU and the side panel...


----------



## MadOliveGaming

Im sorry, I think we have a misunderstanding due 4o the fact that I forgot to state that I ment a r9 295x2 in the 380t. My fault.

So would it be possible in that case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I think it fits in lenght but be carefull with depth.. I mean the tubing needs some room to twist and there might not be enough between the GPU and the side panel...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> Im sorry, I think we have a misunderstanding due 4o the fact that I forgot to state that I ment a r9 295x2 in the 380t. My fault.
> 
> So would it be possible in that case?


Get me exact dimensions of the card- length, height and spacing for tube routing.


----------



## MadOliveGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Get me exact dimensions of the card- length, height and spacing for tube routing.


card dimentions Width x Length x Hight 3.9 cm x 30.8 cm x 10.5 cm.
im pretty convinced the card and hoses will fit looking at pics of the case with stock gtx card in it, just the length im worried about. Im okay if I gotta cut a little but dont wanna go all crazy and have to weld and stuff to keep the case strong enough. Also something that worries me is if modding would prevent me from using front intake fans. Id love a 200mm one but I doubt that will work so it will be 140 or dual 120 I guess at max...

Btw, thanx for the help. If this works I only need 1 rig for both lan and home use AND can go 1440p with nice fps and settings pretty much evrywhere








Lot better that that laptop I use


----------



## dyo-noctis

The only thing i found really frustrating about the air 240,is the fact that with just 1 cm more in height it looks like you could put some fan on the bottom...it would just have been as tall as the phenom m but with way better cable management,and (i assume) temp.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> card dimentions Width x Length x Hight 3.9 cm x 30.8 cm x 10.5 cm.
> im pretty convinced the card and hoses will fit looking at pics of the case with stock gtx card in it, just the length im worried about. Im okay if I gotta cut a little but dont wanna go all crazy and have to weld and stuff to keep the case strong enough. Also something that worries me is if modding would prevent me from using front intake fans. Id love a 200mm one but I doubt that will work so it will be 140 or dual 120 I guess at max...
> 
> Btw, thanx for the help. If this works I only need 1 rig for both lan and home use AND can go 1440p with nice fps and settings pretty much evrywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot better that that laptop I use


You will be agonizingly short on the length side. A bit of modding will work and you may just be able to keep the fans in front also. Height is not a problem in here. I would personally go for it if you are willing to cut up a bit


----------



## MadOliveGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You will be agonizingly short on the length side. A bit of modding will work and you may just be able to keep the fans in front also. Height is not a problem in here. I would personally go for it if you are willing to cut up a bit


Thanx man! Appreciate the help








Im fine with cutting, its pretty easy.

Also anyone or especially George? Could you tell use the NDA (date when vids may be released in case I got the naming wrong) of the 380t? I cant wait to get a proper toor of the internals


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> Thanx man! Appreciate the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im fine with cutting, its pretty easy.
> 
> Also anyone or especially George? Could you tell use the NDA (date when vids may be released in case I got the naming wrong) of the 380t? I cant wait to get a proper toor of the internals


Nice, the 295x2 in the 380T will be a great LAN beast

I will let George handle that second question


----------



## Gir

Now release an air 1040! WE MUST GO BIGGER!


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyo-noctis*
> 
> The only thing i found really frustrating about the air 240,is the fact that with just 1 cm more in height it looks like you could put some fan on the bottom...it would just have been as tall as the phenom m but with way better cable management,and (i assume) temp.


My thoughts exactly! At least so mATX users can get a standard 25mm thick fan there. But I love everything else about it


----------



## STUNT1990

Yeah.. a little taller for the fans, then a littler taller/wider for a thin rad, a little bit more for a thicker rad and/or push pull... and you end up with a 540 (size wise) again.

At least the option is there for itx users


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Exactly. People don't realize how quickly that little extra adds up.

Make it a bit wider for 140mm fans? Make it a bit taller to fit the fans on bottom? Make it a bit longer to fit a slot-load ODD...next thing you know you have a surprisingly big case.

Honestly, if you want a full featured Micro ATX case, look at the 350D or Silverstone TJ08.


----------



## Vaub

Hi, I might have missed the information, but anyone know when the 380T will be released?
Building an ITX system for a friend next week and it would be the perfect case for him


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Yeah.. a little taller for the fans, then a littler taller/wider for a thin rad, a little bit more for a thicker rad and/or push pull... and you end up with a 540 (size wise) again.
> 
> At least the option is there for itx users


Agreed. If the 540 is for ATX / mATX, the 240 is great for normal mATX / insane ITX builds. But then that begs, if we keep bumping it bigger and bigger, why not an obsidian air?! (seriously though, something with the total cubic inchage / footage of the 900D in the height of a 450D / 750D due to the "air" setup, would be pretty cool).


----------



## dyo-noctis




----------



## wakywakyme

I'd rather go a bit(just a tiny bit) wider instead of taller with the air 240 Just enough for a rad at the top and fans at the bottom. Of course 140 fans are a no go since it is a small case. Just a bit more would have made it complete, but like what I said it's great for mITX


----------



## MadOliveGaming

George???

Can you please tell us when the nda for the 380t is, unless they will fire you for it ofcouse?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> George???
> 
> Can you please tell us when the nda for the 380t is, unless they will fire you for it ofcouse?


8/29


----------



## MadOliveGaming

Thanx George, you're awsome!


----------



## VSG

George, what colors are going to be standard and what would be limited options on the 380T/780T? I personally love the one I have and I think others would too.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just made my mind up. Am going with the air 240 white version once its out in the UK. Gonna downgrade from my asus maximus v formula to asus maximus v gene. That way i can still use my i5 3570k for a little longer. Hopefully till skylake comes out


----------



## STUNT1990

I think I´ll build in the white 380T, my brother is planing to use an itx board he repaired and it´s white and blue (I have some sleeving of those colors ^^) so I´ll keep my system on the Air 540 but I´ll be able to build in his 380T (he is using a 800D right now.. a little oversized for ITX xD but suits very well his current board).

If it was my case I would go with orange (saw it on a picture here, but if it´s not a color available to purchase I could paint it)

@geggeg: "I personally love *the one I have*" ¬¬
kidding







but really jealous


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Black and White will be standard colors, yellow will be a launch color as well and depending on how well it does we may keep it or move to a new color in the future.

Second most common requests are Orange and Green.


----------



## NuclearPeace

Windowless version?


----------



## Dyaems

After watching/reading the reviews of the Air 240, I realized that I was "correct" on making it abit wider since the pros outweigh the cons when I first realize that the rear fan only supports 80mm mounts.

Pros like being able to mount a 120mm fan at the bottom, and most likely 92mm (still better than 80mm IMO) fans at the rear, also being able to fit maybe _more_ GPUs that has height clearance or having clearance problems with waterblocks, although DCU2/Classified coolers are still out from it though.

I didn't include more CPU cooler clearance along with the "pros" because I don't think anyone will use a tower cooler from it since all reviews didn't bother putting any air cooler inside the Air 240, even C-type/low-profile air coolers. and 130mm-ish clearance are still no good for tower coolers.

The only con that I can think of is that the case dimension will be abit bigger, but it really doesnt matter since it is only a few cm and there are more possitive things happening, mainly the 120mm fan and possibly taller GPUs, compared to the negative ones by just making it a bit wider.

It also makes sense and understandable that Corsair did not really make the case wider since they are prolly cutting costs (bad or good way, you decide), so they just reused the 250D tray(?) and slap standoffs to fit an mATX board.

I'd still probably buy it when it hits the local stores, which is possibly in a few months since it still fits most of my requirements. Although it might not be anymore when the local release hits the international release of the Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV, which will also come in a few months*









* I don't know if anyone will believe that Phanteks will release the case "in a few months", even if it is straight from their support, lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadOliveGaming*
> 
> George???
> 
> Can you please tell us when the nda for the 380t is, unless they will fire you for it ofcouse?


I bet George is the one who came up with 8/29 for the NDA!


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> I bet George is the one who came up with 8/29 for the NDA!


I wouldnt think so. probably upper managment or marketing?

I thought the 380t was to be release in august, if the nda is lifted on the 29th, basicaly October September, can it go on sale then?


----------



## VSG

He is the product manager for cases and cooling, pretty sure he sets the NDA.

If it is anything like the Air 240, the 380T should be available on the 29th in some regions. September for sure I would imagine, not October. I will have a review ready to go myself that will hopefully be different than the mainstream ones.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> I wouldnt think so. probably upper managment or marketing?
> 
> I thought the 380t was to be release in august, if the nda is lifted on the 29th, basicaly October, can it go on sale then?


I'm the manager for cases & cooling, so I set up all the dates.

We try and set the embargo dates so that channel availability should be around that date. Air 240s should be available at a few places very, very soon. 380T is a few weeks later due to production being a few weeks behind the Air 240.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm the manager for cases & cooling, so I set up all the dates.
> 
> We try and set the embargo dates so that channel availability should be around that date. Air 240s should be available at a few places very, very soon. 380T is a few weeks later due to production being a few weeks behind the Air 240.


It's too Bad George you are not the manager for the DDR4 department, or better yet, in charge of the Corsair website. What is the point of putting the DDR4 kits up for sale if nobody can order them form the website? And only 16gig kits? Really?


----------



## flynna3162581

when is the AIR240 ON GENERAL sale here in the UK i've got money burning in my pocket for this case haha


----------



## Goose87

Hi Guys.

I would like to ask how important is the ventilation on the bottom of the air 240 if i use it as a tower?
I mean I use an Matx board so i can't put there any fans. And I think from inside the bottom looks a little bit ugly so I would like to cover it with an acrylic plate and use some hot
swap bay as in the 540 so I can put there my SSD.


----------



## lttenso

Hi guys.... Any news on the Corsair Mini Commander release???.... I want to buy it to mount on the air 240 to control all the fans that i can mount with a ITX board... Just hopping he allows to control the pump on my H60 cpu cooler.... Any news on the price to?


----------



## craige

George,

When can we expect reviews of 780T to start getting published?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, just because George sets the dates doesn't mean he's just gonna start blurting them out here! They set NDA's for competitive reasons so don't get upset if George can't answer that yet. Then again, he's pretty awesome so he just may...


----------



## badtaylorx

i think you're overestimating the size of this lil' box....after fan rad and barb, i doubt you'll fit a 240 rad up top....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> George,
> 
> When can we expect reviews of 780T to start getting published?


9/10.


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Haha, just because George sets the dates doesn't mean he's just gonna start blurting them out here! They set NDA's for competitive reasons so don't get upset if George can't answer that yet. Then again, he's pretty awesome so he just may...


upset? ... feelings are for women.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> upset? ... feelings are for women.


I have feelings. I'm mostly not a woman.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I have feelings. I'm mostly not a woman.












...apostrophe hilarious


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I have feelings. I'm mostly not a woman.


...mostly...?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I have feelings. I'm mostly not a woman.


mostly .... transgender?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 9/10.


Just making sure, that is 10th of September right? Australia does the format differently.

Mostly not a women is a pass...lol


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Just making sure, that is 10th of September right? Australia does the format differently.
> 
> Mostly not a women is a pass...lol


I will ask the same thing...


----------



## vpr555

US Date format is Month/Day/Year. So, 9/10 would be September 10th *not* October 9th.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Muricah needs to stahp with that changing stuff around


----------



## RocketAbyss

^^ Ditto


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Muricah needs to stahp with that changing stuff around


We're all about change'ing stuff ... I use my own format. 19 Aug 2014..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

September 10th, correct.


----------



## vpr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> We're all about change'ing stuff ... I use my own format. 19 Aug 2014..


Off-topic, but Day Month Year is how _most_ of the world operates, see the map here (cyan color). I could never get used to this format when I worked abroad with a bunch of people from various parts of the UK and Europe. I quite like the Month Day Year format, as it makes most sense to me although that could be because of my upbringing in the US.

One thing I will concede is that the US needs to quit using the goofy Fahrenheit measurement for temperature and also switch to the metric system for other measurements.

And just to make this comment on-topic, a general question I've had about the 380t - Does the black version only come with the red LED fan in the front or is it switchable (without changing the physical fan)?

TY


----------



## scotthulbs

Any word on when the Air 240 will start to ship? I know Newegg says Sept. 5 but I am hoping my Amazon order ships sooner than that.

Also wanted to thank George for a great case, although I am kinda upset that my relatively cheap migration to a new case has started snowballing out of control, I am trying to talk myself out of going with a full blown custom loop. This might end up being an expensive migration


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vpr555*
> One thing I will concede is that the US needs to quit using the goofy Fahrenheit measurement for temperature and also switch to the metric system for other measurements.


Consider this thread hijacked : ) The US has much bigger problems at the moment, and im fairly confortable using the measurement system we have in place.

on topic, inpatently waiting for the 380t... I'd like to do a custom loop as well, but $500-$700 and I start scratching my head over it. I'll take a h100i and some other parts and try to hack a custom loop together.


----------



## MonarchX

- Where can I purchase Graphite 780T in USA? I don't see it on NewEgg... How much is it on average?

I have 1x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x BD-RW.
- What max size rads can I fit into 780T? Could it fit 2x 380mm rads or at least 1x 240mm and 1x 360mm? Thin or thick rads? I need to make sure the BD-RW fits and that I can get a great WC loop for CPU & GPU only if I buy this case. I'd love to see some examples of WC loops inside this case with at least 1x 360mm and 1x 240mm IF that is possible!
- Is there a place-holder for a reservoir?

- Does 780T come with some kind of lighting LED's in it? I often see photos of this case red or blue-lit.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

It'll be $189 in the US and it'll be available in mid to late September.

360mm top and front rads, 240mm bottom rads.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It'll be $189 in the US and it'll be available in mid to late September.
> 
> 360mm top and front rads, 240mm bottom rads.


....but I want it now...


----------



## Serephucus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> It's too Bad George you are not the manager for the DDR4 department, or better yet, in charge of the Corsair website. What is the point of putting the DDR4 kits up for sale if nobody can order them form the website? And only 16gig kits? Really?


You're yelling about DDR4 availability? Really? At this point we have absolutely no idea how DDR4, or anything related to it - chipsets, CPUs, etc. - will perform, and you're whining about how you can't buy any? (I'm amazed I even have to state this, to be honest)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> You're yelling about DDR4 availability? Really? At this point we have absolutely no idea how DDR4, or anything related to it - chipsets, CPUs, etc. - will perform, and you're whining about how you can't buy any? (I'm amazed I even have to state this, to be honest)


Getting off topic.

Will the 240 air have the same ability to but pieces like the 540 air?
I might want to buy a second back panel as the front window, it's too bad that the screen couldn't be on the bottom like on the back panel


----------



## wakywakyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Getting off topic.
> 
> Will the 240 air have the same ability to but pieces like the 540 air?
> I might want to buy a second back panel as the front window, it's too bad that the screen couldn't be on the bottom like on the back panel


If I understand correctly, both sides will look the same?(screen on lower part) That can work, I think that would look good


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakywakyme*
> 
> If I understand correctly, both sides will look the same?(screen on lower part) That can work, I think that would look good


Unlike some cards, my 780lightning exhausts out the side of the card instead of the back, this would definitely help, could also put fans there as well


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It'll be $189 in the US and it'll be available in mid to late September.


I really believe that Preview/Review, should be allowed to published much before product launch (a month prior is a good time frame), so that customers can know indepth that if they should wait for the upcoming launch OR pull the trigger from the current Lineup.

I also believe there a thread/poll where you have asked people here regarding similar topic.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I really believe that Preview/Review, should be allowed to published much before product launch (a month prior is a good time frame), so that customers can know indepth that if they should wait for the upcoming launch OR pull the trigger from the current Lineup.
> 
> I also believe there a thread/poll where you have asked people here regarding similar topic.


Honestly I got a lot of mixed feedback on that. Some people wanted to see reviews way ahead of time, others closer to launch date.

Honestly, the goal is to announce and ship the product roughly at the same time, so nobody has to hear about it at Computex and then not be able to buy it until 3 months later, like this summer. It just adds to frustration.

What I think we're going to do is mix the feedback a bit based on product line. Some products we want to announce and ship same day (for example, a new SSD or something) and others we may want to announce and review and then have availability within a couple weeks (Air 250, for example).

But it's interesting how divided the community was on this.


----------



## VSG

I personally think 1 month from announcement to review NDA gives enough time for reviewers, following which 1-2 weeks before retail availability so retailers have everything in stock and people have read up reviews. In that 1-2 week period, build logs from you guys and beta testers will also come in very handy. But I know nothing goes perfect- especially the announcement to reviews stage where last minute tooling/changes happen.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> You're yelling about DDR4 availability? Really? At this point we have absolutely no idea how DDR4, or anything related to it - chipsets, CPUs, etc. - will perform, and you're whining about how you can't buy any? (I'm amazed I even have to state this, to be honest)


Just so you know, Corsair fixed their website, and this morning I ordered 32 gigs or DDR4. Haswell E will be released on August 29th, and the moment I get my hands on a new x99 motherboard and processor, I'm good to go. Thanks for sharing your thoughts, it is always refreshing to read other peoples opinions.


----------



## kimoswabi

Really...? Is the demand so high that ETS is 2-4mos?


----------



## STUNT1990

I´m seriusly considering to move from my hing end (lga2011) build to 1150 itx on the 380T!

I want a smaller system and my rig is too powerfull not taking advantage on it at all. Plus the cage is lovely









I shud probably sold my gear a few months ago and not with ddr4 so close xD but.. well, not the end of the world.

Need to sell before buying but I think I´ll be able to do before the 380T is released


----------



## scotthulbs

You think that is bad. I ordered mine from amazon back on July 29th and was ecstatic to find an email update from amazon tonight. Until I opened said email and see this......

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/scotthulbs/media/2014-08-21-00-08-2_edit_1408594689643.png.jpeg.html

God I hope it will be here before thanksgiving lol


----------



## scotthulbs

Wow to make things worse I just checked Newegg and the white version is really available limit 50 power person.

@George is there some kind of delay on the black version or is amazon not getting them for a long while? I'm wondering if I should order from Newegg instead?


----------



## STUNT1990

Why don´t buy directly from Corsair?
I don´t think they have preorders but once it´s for salle I´m pretty sure they will be the first to send them.


----------



## scotthulbs

I honestly didn't realize they sold directly to consumers.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Really...? Is the demand so high that ETS is 2-4mos?




That's how it was for the 250.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> I honestly didn't realize they sold directly to consumers.


Yeah but if they don´t have the product on stock it shows the "find a retailer" button


----------



## scotthulbs

Yeah I checked and it says find retailer


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> You think that is bad. I ordered mine from amazon back on July 29th and was ecstatic to find an email update from amazon tonight. Until I opened said email and see this......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/scotthulbs/media/2014-08-21-00-08-2_edit_1408594689643.png.jpeg.html
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope it will be here before thanksgiving lol


That's just cruel man... just cruel.... (but lolz for reals)


----------



## wtshiz

I may have to switch over to the fractal node 804. I don't want to wait until December for my new build


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> But it's interesting how divided the community was on this.


I have noticed that the window of 780T seems to have less ambient reflection when compared with 760T.
Does the window of 780T uses diff. kind of material as compared to 760T ?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Changing my motherboard over from eatx to matx. Just getting a bit ready early for the air 240.



and noticed that you wont be able to put a corsair h75 through the grommets from the psu side if its anything like the fractal r4 case grommet size.
CorsairGeorge can you fit a corsair h75 through the grommet of the air 240. Also i wanted to know just in case i cant fit the h75 thought the psu side.
Can i fit 3 h75 one on top like the pic below and two more h75 on the front. That is with a matx


----------



## scotthulbs

It's tough to say without having the case in hand, I think it may be possible so long as you only have 1 fan per h75 and you can mount the front 2 with the tubing on the side rather than top and bottom. I think that might leave just enough room to squeeze the 3rd in like you see in the pic above. This is of course speculation since i don't have one on hand.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Not sure where these dates are coming from, but they're pretty pessimistic unless pre-orders are going to account for the entire first shipments, which I doubt.

There are literally thousands of these things on the water right now and they've been out there for a few weeks, so they should be landing fairly soon (within a week or three depending on where it's headed)


----------



## Dudewitbow

Its just a Amazon thing to place a release date later than actual date. Amazon isn't going to give people false hope of releasing it earlier than it is supposed to be


----------



## plasmeh

My white Air 240 shipped from Newegg today.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> My white Air 240 shipped from Newegg today.


Lucky you. I cant wait to get one. I found this site http://www.awd-it.co.uk/corsair-carbide-air-240-micro-mini-itx-black-gaming-pc-case-cc-9011070-ww.html

it says its in stock then at the bottom of the page says Pre-Order ETA Mid September. I mean if its in stock then how come they say pre-order


----------



## vpr555

Man I'm having a really hard time trying to decide if I want to build my system in the NCASE M1 v2 ($205 w/ shipping) or the 380t (presumably $129.99 [http://www.anandtech.com/show/8103/corsair-unveils-three-new-cases]Source]+[/URL] shipping and possibly +tax) ... I really like both cases but can't afford to build two systems.

I'm currently running an i5-2500k @ 3.3GHz w/ 2x4GB DDR3 1333 RAM and an Asus DirectCU II-TOP 560ti running on an ASRock P67 EXTREME4 and dual monitors. I built this system in April of 2011 and I like to rebuild around every 4 or 5 years and that time is approaching for the 4yr mark.

Problem is I don't know if the pre-orders of the NCASE M1 v2 for this production run will continue until 8/29 when the reviews of the 380t come out. I asked on the [H]ardforum thread but Necere hasn't responded.

What to do...What to do...?


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> From NCIX: https://www.facebook.com/NCIXPC?fref=photo


Lets get this video out already!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vpr555*
> 
> Man I'm having a really hard time trying to decide if I want to build my system in the NCASE M1 v2 ($205 w/ shipping) or the 380t (presumably $129.99 [http://www.anandtech.com/show/8103/corsair-unveils-three-new-cases]Source]+[/URL] shipping and possibly +tax) ... I really like both cases but can't afford to build two systems.
> 
> I'm currently running an i5-2500k @ 3.3GHz w/ 2x4GB DDR3 1333 RAM and an Asus DirectCU II-TOP 560ti running on an ASRock P67 EXTREME4 and dual monitors. I built this system in April of 2011 and I like to rebuild around every 4 or 5 years and that time is approaching for the 4yr mark.
> 
> Problem is I don't know if the pre-orders of the NCASE M1 v2 for this production run will continue until 8/29 when the reviews of the 380t come out. I asked on the [H]ardforum thread but Necere hasn't responded.
> 
> What to do...What to do...?


I had an M1, but became very frustrated with just how tiny it was and difficult for me to build in. Don't get me wrong, it is a nice case. I eventually parted ways with it and moved over to my Compact Splash. I've been happy with it ever since. But looking at the 240 is making me want to go matx and SLI. So I feel what you're saying with "what to do....what to do...?"


----------



## vpr555

Just saw this. Not sure if this has been posted already. If so my apologies currently in bed on my nexus 4 so hard to search.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LA6X38O


----------



## Khr1s

Can we reverse tower this case and place the window side right ? Like some Silverstone cases ? Or there will be problems with the hardware (PSU placement) ?

Any pic with the case in that orientation ?


----------



## VSG

You mean a reverse ATX layout with the Air 240? I don't see why not.


----------



## waypoint

I would be interested in downloading the 380t user manual, is that available before the NDA is up?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> I would be interested in downloading the 380t user manual, is that available before the NDA is up?


If you are familiar with Corsair case manuals, you know you aren't missing much. I can get your pictures on the 29th unless you find the manual before.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are familiar with Corsair case manuals, you know you aren't missing much. I can get your pictures on the 29th unless you find the manual before.


Corsair makes case manuals?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Har har har. We have much better manuals nowadays.

The 760T manual, for example:
http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/cases/GRAPHITE-760T-Install-Guide.pdf


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vpr555*
> 
> Man I'm having a really hard time trying to decide if I want to build my system in the NCASE M1 v2 ($205 w/ shipping) or the 380t (presumably $129.99 [http://www.anandtech.com/show/8103/corsair-unveils-three-new-cases]Source]+[/URL] shipping and possibly +tax) ... I really like both cases but can't afford to build two systems.
> 
> I'm currently running an i5-2500k @ 3.3GHz w/ 2x4GB DDR3 1333 RAM and an Asus DirectCU II-TOP 560ti running on an ASRock P67 EXTREME4 and dual monitors. I built this system in April of 2011 and I like to rebuild around every 4 or 5 years and that time is approaching for the 4yr mark.
> 
> Problem is I don't know if the pre-orders of the NCASE M1 v2 for this production run will continue until 8/29 when the reviews of the 380t come out. I asked on the [H]ardforum thread but Necere hasn't responded.
> 
> What to do...What to do...?


The answer to that question is how small can you go? NCASE M1 will be significantly smaller. Emphasis on significantly. Of course if your priority is ease of build and toolless everything you will be disappointed. Personally think there's a certain size a case should be mATX and anything very close to that size is not in the spirit of the performance loss a mITX board entails (No SLI,less max RAM)


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Har har har. We have much better manuals nowadays.
> 
> The 760T manual, for example:
> http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/cases/GRAPHITE-760T-Install-Guide.pdf


A manual explaining how to properly secure my 900D top without a third hand would have been fantastic


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> A manual explaining how to properly secure my 900D top without a third hand would have been fantastic


It took me some tries but I could do it with two hands and nothing else eventually. Easiest way is to find a long, heavy object to put on the far side (away from the tab inside).


----------



## craige

George,

Can you give the insights on my Query/Post #861 ?


----------



## Martyfish78

Btw: 29th is worldwide or just US??


----------



## macro6

Can we get a side by side size comparison of air 240 to 250D?

deciding between the two.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> Can we get a side by side size comparison of air 240 to 250D?
> 
> deciding between the two.




Air 240 is 60% of a air 540, bigger than a 250d, seems pretty comparable in size to the upcoming 380T aswell

380T will be a little bigger it seems


----------



## BernardoSLR

One can only dream of a mATX 380t! xD


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BernardoSLR*
> 
> One can only dream of a mATX 380t! xD


I was thinking the same think initially, but only until i realized how much larger those boards are. The one thing that really bothers be about mitx is the placement of the the sata ports and the 2 ram slot limitation. it wouldnt supprise me to see a new itx standard come out that is just a and inch or two longer on one side than the mitx which allows for 4 rams slots and, god willing, sata ports on the edge of the board.

The other thing I realized is that I want the internal layout of the air 240 with the outward appearance of the 380t. I'm really not sure if thats possible, but I'll have to play around with some engineering software to see what is (possible).


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> I was thinking the same think initially, but only until i realized how much larger those boards are. The one thing that really bothers be about mitx is the placement of the the sata ports and the 2 ram slot limitation. it wouldnt supprise me to see a new itx standard come out that is just a and inch or two longer on one side than the mitx which allows for 4 rams slots and, god willing, sata ports on the edge of the board.
> 
> The other thing I realized is that I want the internal layout of the air 240 with the outward appearance of the 380t. I'm really not sure if thats possible, but I'll have to play around with some engineering software to see what is (possible).


I like the itx idea. Perhaps "itx+" or something. The RAM isn't what chaps my bum, it's the SATA placement like you said and also the CPU power plug. I like how the ASUS Impact places theirs, right next to the 24 pin plug. Makes for better cable management/aesthetics.


----------



## R6kr

almost done with my build in the Air 240.
all i need now is RAM and a GTX760
still waiting on those to arrive


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R6kr*
> 
> almost done with my build in the Air 240.
> all i need now is RAM and a GTX760
> still waiting on those to arrive


Are you making a build thread? I'd sure like to see one


----------



## SilkyZ

Still say they should have made an ITX version of the Vengeance C70

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351862/corsair-mini-itx-what-do-you-want/1050#post_21498708


----------



## Khr1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You mean a reverse ATX layout with the Air 240? I don't see why not.


But with that layout I won't be able to use a top fan with an m-atx board







so onlly 2x front radiator fans


----------



## R6kr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Are you making a build thread? I'd sure like to see one


The specs are...
i5 4460
Vengeance LP 4GBx2
Asus H97I-PLUS
Crucial MX100 256GB
Corsair CX600M
and when I get the money to buy one, a GTX760
in a white Air 240
still waiting for CPU cooler GeminII M4
So, it's not the most epic build...

The reason I went with a ITX board is to have fans in the bottom and have direct air flow to the GPU or maybe getting something like the HG10. Also because I don't think I will do SLI.
I will be painting the fan grills green some time in the future.
I will post pictures but I don't think I'll be doing a thread.


----------



## wtshiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R6kr*
> 
> The specs are...
> i5 4460
> Vengeance LP 4GBx2
> Asus H97I-PLUS
> Crucial MX100 256GB
> Corsair CX600M
> and when I get the money to buy one, a GTX760
> in a white Air 240
> still waiting for CPU cooler GeminII M4
> So, it's not the most epic build...
> 
> The reason I went with a ITX board is to have fans in the bottom and have direct air flow to the GPU or maybe getting something like the HG10. Also because I don't think I will do SLI.
> I will be painting the fan grills green some time in the future.
> I will post pictures but I don't think I'll be doing a thread.


What kind of paint are you using for the grills? I want to do mine in olive drab on my future black 240.


----------



## R6kr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> What kind of paint are you using for the grills? I want to do mine in olive drab on my future black 240.


plasti dip


----------



## VSG

Started a build log in the 380T: http://www.overclock.net/t/1509451/a-newb-noobs-itx-build/0_50

Of course there won't be any info/pictures of the case till the 29th


----------



## goodtobeking

You tease....But ill take the case when your done with it. And all will be forgiven


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Started a build log in the 380T: http://www.overclock.net/t/1509451/a-newb-noobs-itx-build/0_50
> 
> Of course there won't be any info/pictures of the case till the 29th


So...how does one get a hold of a 380t before it's sold? Are you part of a popular review site?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> So...how does one get a hold of a 380t before it's sold? Are you part of a popular review site?


No, George is just an awesome guy. Corsair gives samples to big reviewers and also guys like us. I happened to be chosen for this and I will try my best to do this justice.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Honestly you'd be surprised what happens around launch time. Sometimes people are bold enough to ask for a product to review and I'm dumb/nice enough to send it out.

Most of the time it works out and the guy posts an honest review and build log with lots of good pictures.

Sometimes we never hear from the guy again once he's gotten his free stuff and we just add him to all the adult spam lists we can find.


----------



## Dyaems

Oh man, I should have borrowed an Air 240 from you guys before and return it after giving some overview/ short review









I actually just want to see if everything fits with my current parts inside the Air 240. The wait is killing me because local product release will not be anytime next month, maybe 2-3 months from now instead...


----------



## steelblue

@CorsairGeorge does corsair have any plans for an itx case that has the same form-factor and size (mini tower not a cube) as the evga hadron? I like the case but i think corsair has the tools to take this case to the next level.


----------



## Dyaems

A mini-tower Obsidian ITX, or mATX that is smaller than a 350D would be nice. No 5.25 bays would be a plus as well. Just a clean, flat look infront of the case.

Don't really care if the case is abit wider for hiding cables at the back, or for other people's rad placement maybe, as long as it is small


----------



## jakizidar

I really like this case. It gives you options and choices and I always like to have that.

After giving it some thought, I'll probably go Mini-ITX with either h75/h80i for the cpu. Have a really good i5-4690K sample which OC's easily to 4.6Ghz using only 1.20 Vcore so I don't need some high-end cooling for it. Still thinking about WC GPU or stick with the Air cooling.

Anyway, great job George, keep it up big man. Cheers!


----------



## MocoIMO

I can't wait for 380T to be released, hopefully my local Microcenter gets it in stock so I can check it out in person and see if I can pull off a mATX mod


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Honestly you'd be surprised what happens around launch time. Sometimes people are bold enough to ask for a product to review and I'm dumb/nice enough to send it out.
> 
> Most of the time it works out and the guy posts an honest review and build log with lots of good pictures.
> 
> Sometimes we never hear from the guy again once he's gotten his free stuff and we just add him to all the adult spam lists we can find.


So that's why my spam folder suddenly got a 10x increase in Nigerian money making scam emails!


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So that's why my spam folder suddenly got a 10x increase in Nigerian money making scam emails!


Scandinavian... yes, Scandinavian actually. My Scandinavian monkeys are trained better than any other and are guaranteed to beat the competition. Our 99.9% uptime means reliability, and for the 0.01% you ask?!? well, I think our team of highly trained chimps talk for themselves... if you are fluent in chimpanese.

Edited: 8/26

money! dear god, my dyslexia is kicking in again


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waypoint*
> 
> Scandinavian... yes, Scandinavian actually. My Scandinavian monkeys are trained better than any other and are guaranteed to beat the competition. Our 99.9% uptime means reliability, and for the 0.01% you ask?!? well, I think our team of highly trained chimps talk for themselves... if you are fluent in chimpanese.
> 
> Edited: 8/26
> money! dear god, my dyslexia is kicking in again


But what about the other 0.09% ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Honestly you'd be surprised what happens around launch time. Sometimes people are bold enough to ask for a product to review and I'm dumb/nice enough to send it out.
> 
> Most of the time it works out and the guy posts an honest review and build log with lots of good pictures.
> 
> Sometimes we never hear from the guy again once he's gotten his free stuff and we just add him to all the adult spam lists we can find.


If you gave me a free sample to review I'd honestly be afraid to say anything bad about the product!







My guess is that you would be OK with a negative review provided I had logical complaints that were well spelled out and was not just bashing to be a douche...


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I'd love to see an obsidian air. ATX mobo size, but the overall depth / height profile of a 350D. The size of the 450D was what kept me from going full ATX on my build.


----------



## Stupidfastwagon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you gave me a free sample to review I'd honestly be afraid to say anything bad about the product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you would be OK with a negative review provided I had logical complaints that were well spelled out and was not just bashing to be a douche...


That is what I was going to say. Being in the Military, I have no qualms about reviewing a product and saying good or bad things about it. In my line of work I have to speak my mind the majority of the time anyhow... The reason I would like to review this case is based on one fact.

1. I am the average builder/user.
2. I have the average off the shelf hardware.
3. I have budget to stay with in'
4. Mobility and transportation of the case/equipment (I move a lot)

The one thing that I can stand is people using all high end hardware in case reviews. It does not give a well rounded review of a product for all "classes" of builds out there. I want to see this case reviewed with a medium build with a single card or crossfire/sli setup to show the average consumer what this case has to offer. Not, "Oh I cant fit my dual R9 295x2 in this case and Corsair sucks because the case isn't big enough for my super duper high end graphics card setup" Another thing, Has anyone really even bothered to talk about my 4th point? I move a lot and would like something small compact and efficient. Im stationed in S Korea and man, I wish I was able to carry my PC with me instead of shipping it through the GOV. I am sure that I am going to have to replace parts once it gets here.... Hopefully that will be this next week... (60+ days since shipping it)

Anyways sorry for the rant


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> But what about the other 0.09% ?


Ugh, I hoped not to bring it up. That time is time lost due to inefficiency... they slip on their banana peels and have poo fights,.. they are monkeys after all.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

As far as reviews, I honestly don't care too much about bad reviews. Bad products SHOULD get bad reviews, to some degree.

What bugs me is UNFAIR reviews. Reviewers who treat Manufacturer X differently than Manufacturer Y. It's one thing if you're trying to compare a silent case versus a high airflow case, but for example, one of the review sites listed "does not fit ATX motherboards" in the CONS section of the Air 240 review.

Come on, man. That's the ENTIRE point of the thing. You can't criticize a convertible because it has a top that comes off. You can't criticize a steak for not being a salad.

You've got to review the thing in the method for which it was intended. Roger Ebert used to say something like this about movies, that you go into a movie and you rate it based on how well it achieved what it set out to do. For example, Anchorman isn't trying to be Citizen Kane. It'd be unfair to review it in that way.

So as long as the reviews of the 380T are comparing it towards gaming-focused Mini ITX cases, for example, I don't mind. It *IS* more expensive, so that's a valid con. The question is - will reviewers think it's worth the extra $30-$40?

In my mind, when some people are spending $600 on graphics cards and $350 on motherboards, asking another $30-$40 for a case with pretty advanced features and a very unique look & feel isn't out of the realm of rationality. But in the end, it's up to you guys to decide.


----------



## VSG

The thing with guys like us who get samples from you is that we only have so many cases (or any other product for that matter) to compare with. So for my end I can only do "Would I pay $xx for this case if I was looking for one" here.

On a side note, why can't the aforementioned reviewer fit in an mATX board in the Air 240? I thought that wasn't a problem. Or was it more of "Can't fit m-ATX and then fit in fans/coolers in the bottom"?


----------



## wtshiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> On a side note, why can't the aforementioned reviewer fit in an mATX board in the Air 240? I thought that wasn't a problem. Or was it more of "Can't fit m-ATX and then fit in fans/coolers in the bottom"?


He said ATX


----------



## Stupidfastwagon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> As far as reviews, I honestly don't care too much about bad reviews. Bad products SHOULD get bad reviews, to some degree.
> 
> What bugs me is UNFAIR reviews. Reviewers who treat Manufacturer X differently than Manufacturer Y. It's one thing if you're trying to compare a silent case versus a high airflow case, but for example, one of the review sites listed "does not fit Micro ATX motherboards" in the CONS section of the Air 240 review.
> 
> Come on, man. That's the ENTIRE point of the thing. You can't criticize a convertible because it has a top that comes off. You can't criticize a steak for not being a salad.
> 
> You've got to review the thing in the method for which it was intended. Roger Ebert used to say something like this about movies, that you go into a movie and you rate it based on how well it achieved what it set out to do. For example, Anchorman isn't trying to be Citizen Kane. It'd be unfair to review it in that way.
> 
> So as long as the reviews of the 380T are comparing it towards gaming-focused Mini ITX cases, for example, I don't mind. It *IS* more expensive, so that's a valid con. The question is - will reviewers think it's worth the extra $30-$40?
> 
> In my mind, when some people are spending $600 on graphics cards and $350 on motherboards, asking another $30-$40 for a case with pretty advanced features and a very unique look & feel isn't out of the realm of rationality. But in the end, it's up to you guys to decide.


I totally agree with you. What I am going to try to do is find an Air 240 out here on the local market and do a write up of my own. Hopefully some retailer out here sells your products. I am really curious as to what I can take out of my Fractal Mini and stuff into this case. However, I would of bought the Air 540 instead of the Mini if it was available at the time of my build. I also want to find a Commander Mini, when available, to use with the Air 240 to see if I can maximize the Corsair product line and seamless ingratiation of Corsair Link, H80i and SP120 fans that I have . Your products in my eyes are top notch and have nice great quality and features. Once I can find this stuff I will post on here to give my opinion about your products.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> He said ATX


Yes, I saw the sneaky edit above









Not that it matters anymore but I get the point now. Listing that as a con is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## STUNT1990

Yeah, no point on mentioning ATX when it´s meant for mATX or smaller (also there´s the 540 for that)
Only the Tardis is bigger on the inside


----------



## waypoint

Well George, may I call you George?... If you're handing them out, then please add me to the list!

If you do so, I will proclaim that:

On my honor, and to the very best of my abilities, I will build a target machine and provide a detailed review of my experience. I shall uphold the Corsair name by following their recommended practices and procedures to produce an operable unit of exceptional quality, within a reasonable timeframe, and within the confines set forth upon any agreement made.

-Waypoint


----------



## drka0tic

I just noticed the white 240 is in stock @ Newegg. When I checked last they had an availability date of 9/5.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139045&cm_re=corsair_240-_-11-139-045-_-Product

Unfortunately I really want to get in black


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I just noticed the white 240 is in stock @ Newegg. When I checked last they had an availability date of 9/5.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139045&cm_re=corsair_240-_-11-139-045-_-Product
> 
> Unfortunately I really want to get in black


The black version was on there too for weeks and then all of a sudden the page got taken down.


----------



## scotthulbs

I had the black on order from amazon back in July. I was so impatient that when I saw the white one available from Newegg I couldn't resist and ordered it. I had plans on buying a white cable kit for my ax750 to go with a black and white themed build only to find out that corsair stopped making the cable kit for the ax750. Either way the case will be here tomorrow and I can wait I guess if I can't find a sleeved cable kit I'll have to man up and do it myself.

Anyone know where I can find the white sleeved kit for the ax650/750/850. Help a brother out George


----------



## R6kr

Here are some pictures from the 240 build
actually my girlfriend built it and it's her system
specs are
i5 4460
Vengeance LP 4GBx2
Asus H97I-PLUS
Crucial MX100 256GB
Corsair CX600M
still dont have the CPU cooler and the 760

she placed her transformer toys to hold the hd audio cable.
and a picture of the rear cables. i know it looks bad but it looks good from the front.




@corsairjeorge the air 240 case has been available in Japan since Aug 9th. what's up with this! i'm not complaining or any thing but why?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R6kr*
> 
> Here are some pictures from the 240 build
> 
> @corsairjeorge the air 240 case has been available in Japan since Aug 9th. what's up with this! i'm not complaining or any thing but why?


Japan is a lot closer to China than the US or Europe is.

The case is made in a factory in China, and then shipped.


----------



## R6kr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Japan is a lot closer to China than the US or Europe is.
> 
> The case is made in a factory in China, and then shipped.


but thats even before the NDA was raised!


----------



## Dyaems

My country is close to China as well, and the Air 240 is nowhere in sight in stores here. And probably starts showing up 2-3 months from now.

I feel you US people


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R6kr*
> 
> but thats even before the NDA was raised!


That was an oversight that will be corrected next time.


----------



## wtshiz

What's going on with the availability of the black 240? Are they on another ship?


----------



## vpr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The case is made in a factory in China, and then shipped.


My wife is from China, and she's going back to visit family soon - Don't suppose I could have her stop by your factory to pick me up a "gift"









Note: I'm not serious about the gift...okay maybe a little


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Haha, doubtful. Just a few big warehouses outside of Hong Kong and a few other big cities. No pick-up desks.

Besides they'll be here soon.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Could always get a 380t up for sale on Newegg. From what it seems you'll have the same if not better rad support for itx, than if you were to use a air240

I can't tell from the pictures but on the 380t seems like you can put 2 120mm fans in front, and if there is room hopefully a 240 rad in front, and one on the side, and possibly a sideways 120 rad in the rear.

If that's right, you'll have one chilly 380t.

Wanted to do this upcoming itx build in one, but a group gave me a opportunity with a different case. But I'll probably do my personal pc with one, once I get to see the rad fitment, the bar on top where the handle is seems to be the one in question whether the 120 in the rear or 240 in front will work.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

You're not going to get a 240mm rad in front of 380T without some modding. For watercooling mini ITX, the 250D or Air 240 are better than 380T.


----------



## Jeronbernal

That's good to know, I have a 250d tucked away, waiting for that special moment =)

It would be really nice to see what people end up doing to the 380t though, if it's like the other graphite, gamers will eat it up. I've seen some of the nicest case mods on the graphite series, primarily the 600T.

Obsidians seem to stay stock most of the time, other than the 350d I have ripped apart right now waiting for powder, brentst Did a really nice yellow 360 mod 350d, think he got a silver in corsair pc domination.


----------



## jakizidar

Just figured the new Carbide Air 240 is similar in many ways to much more expensive (although "a bit" better looking) Parvum Systems S2.0. I know they're not really in the same league considering the build quality (and price, again), but they offer very, very similar options so let's get a look.

Here's a comparison table with prices for White versions of both cases:



IMHO Corsair's done a very good job on Air 240 with included filters on all intakes plus the orientation options, the only gripe I have about both cases is they could've had 1 extra expansion slot.

Anyway, what you guys think? Did Corsair nailed it this time or you just can't excuse them for not building it just a little bit higher/wider


----------



## Dyaems

I still don't get that Pavrum case, maybe I am the only one.. It is so expensive but everything is just made up of acrylic. Is acrylic alot more expensive than steel or even aluminum?

If it is, then it kinda makes sense.


----------



## blackend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JU_jevfdGA&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


----------



## Martyfish78

Morning, about 780T...360 rad on front is possible? without moding..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Morning, about 780T...360 rad on front is possible? without moding..


From all the specs i have seen it should fit 2 x 360 rads (top and front)....


----------



## Martyfish78

^^ i heard it too..But pictures of front shows 2x140 fans right? Thats mean 3th fan will be little bit blocked...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> ^^ i heard it too..But pictures of front shows 2x140 fans right? Thats mean 3th fan will be little bit blocked...






you will be more than fine....


----------



## Martyfish78

Thanks Jamaican







, i dont saw this pic...Thats looks awsome...tight for bleeding out from dowside of rad.. but i hope i find another solution


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Thanks Jamaican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i dont saw this pic...Thats looks awsome...tight for bleeding out from dowside of rad.. but i hope i find another solution


No prob,they're more pics here if you want to see the case in all it's glory....









http://imgur.com/a/cfyqD


----------



## Martyfish78

Thx again.....+rep for you..
Best case for me will be Caselabs merlin SM8 , but with shiping+taxes+vat to me that will be 3x more that this case...
I hope for good,detailed rewiev(TTL) for rads sizes.. But looks like thick rad (60mm) can be instal on top(fingercross)


----------



## Martyfish78

here in Czech in shop, but unavailable for now..


780T=210usd, yellow 380T=160usd, black 380T=150usd


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The person who does the best radiator fitment reviews right now is probably Lauren @ TastyPC.tv


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The person who does the best radiator fitment reviews right now is probably Lauren @ TastyPC.tv


Yaeh she is very good. i follow her too


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> What's going on with the availability of the black 240? Are they on another ship?


Thank you wtshiz!

But our case is in another ship!










No I feel ya, waiting is always the hardest part but that anticipation always pays off when you get to hold the item.


----------



## Napwneon

Bought the 380T from Newegg and it's been shipped - super excited!! (For some reason the white version is $10 more expensive than the black version)


----------



## waypoint

Hark! Linus posted his review today! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JU_jevfdGA&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napwneon*
> 
> Bought the 380T from Newegg and it's been shipped - super excited!! (For some reason the white version is $10 more expensive than the black version)


I think George mentioned earlier in this thread that it's because of the extra work and type of paint they use.

UPDATE: Yup. Here it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah the white paint is more expensive due to the fact that we use highly UV resistant paint so that the metal/plastic pieces fade at the same rate over time, so you don't end up with a yellowish front fascia and blueish side panels in a few months.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I think George mentioned earlier in this thread that it's because of the extra work and type of paint they use.
> 
> UPDATE: Yup. Here it is


Same is true for the yellow and probably any of the other lighter, more complex shades we might do in the future like green or orange or red.

Silver and black are really easy for some reason, lighter colors we end up moving to a much more expensive paint from a very expensive vendor who makes paint for F1 cars.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Looks like Newegg has the white 240 available to be shipped right now. I'm wondering if my GTX 770 with it's EK waterblock would be too wide for the 240. Anyone have any insight? I'm thinking of doing a m-atx SLI build.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The person who does the best radiator fitment reviews right now is probably Lauren @ TastyPC.tv


Agreed, the 350D with the monsta rad up front was one of the more impressive uses of an oversized radiator and a small case.

(I *ALMOST* didn't touch that comment with a ten foot stick... but I held composure just long enough)


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty Toast*
> 
> nice work! gives a better idea of what can be done.
> I have questions for Corsair and I guess anyone who can answer... would it be possible to mount two 120 mm radiators at the front of the Air 240 if the radiator was rotated/positioned with the tube connections to the side?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yes.


So I got my case today and it turns out my plan on mounting 2 120mm CLC's in the front isn't going to happen. Looks like the max space in the front is about 288mm wide and 130mm high. 120mm CLC's tend to be 120 x 152mm. Looks like I am going to have to go with one in the front and the other on the top. Not exactly what I was hoping as I think it would look nicer with both in the front but oh well as long as I can still get everything in I'll be happy


----------



## Dyaems

oh man you guys are already getting/receiving the air 240 , im so jelly









i still have to play the waiting game for a few months


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> oh man you guys are already getting/receiving the air 240 , im so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have to play the waiting game for a few months


I know, I feel the same way. Ready to move all my stuff into the 240 whenever the black version becomes available.


----------



## VSG

Ah man my HTPC GPU meant for the 380T is delayed till tomorrow. I may likely be a bit late on the review!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah man my HTPC GPU meant for the 380T is delayed till tomorrow. I may likely be a bit late on the review!


:\ Just posted on your work log anxious for checking what you build on it xD


----------



## VSG

Sorry man, between a work teleconference in the morning and this delay I may only get it out later in the day. I do have my 780Ti Classifieds but that isn't really a representative GPU for this case in my opinion. I will be using it as well for a couple of photos though.

Reviews galore will be coming in soon from experienced guys though. But ya - if there are any specific questions (I got quite a few already), I will be glad to do my best.


----------



## Trafford Devil

Hi George, would an ROG Matrix 780 Ti fit in the 380t? It's 11.7" long. Judging by the Vortez video it looks like it just might stuff it's way in?


----------



## vpr555

HardwareCanucks 380t Review - lol @ Boombox and Lunch-box segment




PC Perspective Review - I like how he used an MSI Twin Frozer 770 which is also yellow although a slightly different tone.




Joanne Tech Lover - Same Janne from Newegg. Quite detailed. Her CONS are a bit weak imo.




Vortez (Haven't heard of this channel before)


----------



## kimoswabi

I just noticed that the 380T uses flat cabling in place of those god-awful, thick, hard to work with, USB 3.0 wires. I hope the rest of the case manufacturers standardize on this.

Kudos to CorsairGeorge and Corsair for this!
The 380T is not my cup of tea but in terms of "innovation" (from one product manager to another), you guys hit a home run with this and I expect other manufacturers try to copy some of the innovative features of this case.


----------



## Trathus

Having no luck finding this info online... Whats the maximum gpu width for air 240? If it really is 12cm like some sources say that's really going to limit my choices for a gpu :l


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trathus*
> 
> Having no luck finding this info online... Whats the maximum gpu width for air 240? If it really is 12cm like some sources say that's really going to limit my choices for a gpu :l


You mean GPU height? If so, that isn't true at all. My 780 Ti KPE is 5.94" (15 cm) tall and it fits in just fine without the waterblock anyway:



On that note, looks like USPS has no idea where my HTPC GPU meant for this case is so I will start writing up the review now. Hopefully that picture above helps.

Edit: NVM, misread the case. Ya, the Air 240 has a restriction on GPU height for sure. Best to get reference PCB height cards in there.


----------



## STUNT1990

@geggeg: that's not the air 240!

Looks awesome anyway


----------



## VSG

Sorry about that, I have the 380T in my head now.


----------



## Trathus

Hmm club 3d Radeon R9 280 royalKing is 122mm tall I wonder if it would fit. If there is anyone here who has the air 240 could you please measure the room you have between the motherboard and the window?


----------



## VSG

That should fit in, but the issue will be with PCI-E connectors.

On a side note, I wrote up my 380T review: www.overclock.net/t/1510189/my-review-of-the-corsair-graphite-380t/0_50

Not exactly how I wanted it, and I will gladly take any feedback/questions you have on the case.


----------



## Napwneon

So I received my 380T... but where exactly do I mount the H80i radiator to? I'm not really sure where I can find enough space to attach it to?


----------



## VSG

Attach it to the side mounts on the right side like this:


----------



## Napwneon

Yeah, unfortunately it doesn't fit - the radiator is thick enough to touch the heatsink on the motherboard. This is bumming me out, especially because I asked George earlier if a H80i would fit (and as a result bought it). I didn't realize that the H80i was thicker than the H100i.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napwneon*
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately it doesn't fit - the radiator is thick enough to touch the heatsink on the motherboard. This is bumming me out, especially because I asked George earlier if a H80i would fit (and as a result bought it). I didn't realize that the H80i was thicker than the H100i.


Ah, ya as I said in the review it really depends a lot on the motherboard, RAM and any VRM boards/heatsinks along with placement of the power connectors. For my boards, I can fit it in no problem for example if I had gone with standard RAM.

If you already have the H80i and don't want to return it, consider getting good low profile fans such as the Scythe Slip Stream 12mm or the Yate Loon D12SH-12C 20mm thick fans- really good for the size!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napwneon*
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately it doesn't fit - the radiator is thick enough to touch the heatsink on the motherboard. This is bumming me out, especially because I asked George earlier if a H80i would fit (and as a result bought it). I didn't realize that the H80i was thicker than the H100i.


My mistake, man. Please contact me: [email protected] and I'll work something out for you.


----------



## Napwneon

sent!


----------



## VSG

That's really cool, George


----------



## Napwneon

Got it figured out! A++ customer service, would buy from Corsair again.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> My mistake, man. Please contact me: [email protected] and I'll work something out for you.


Now that's nice!! +1


----------



## kimoswabi

Got the Air 240 earlier this week but finally got around to doing some measurements.
Hopefully this answers most of the questions around GPU size limits.

*Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI m-ITX mobo with GTX 690*
The GTX 690 is 11" or 280mm long which leaves enough room in the front for a 25mm thick rad plus fan.
Going rad + push/pull will be very tight as the gap between front fan & edge of GPU is about 57mm.


*Height of GTX 690: 99mm*


*Distance from edge of GPU to window: 25mm*
This is the IMPORTANT part. The total height limit for a GPU is *124mm*.
Any GPU or waterblock that is taller than 124mm WILL NOT fit.


The Bitspower VG-NGTX690 waterblock is 128mm tall which means it is 4mm too tall and will not fit in the Air 240.
It will have to go in a different build.


However, my EK waterblock is 124mm tall which means it is going to be very close...


----------



## Trafford Devil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That should fit in, but the issue will be with PCI-E connectors.
> 
> On a side note, I wrote up my 380T review: www.overclock.net/t/1510189/my-review-of-the-corsair-graphite-380t/0_50
> 
> Not exactly how I wanted it, and I will gladly take any feedback/questions you have on the case.


Would a Matrix 780Ti at 11.7" long fit in the 380T? Also would an H80i fit on the rear instead of the 120mm exhaust?


----------



## Trathus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Air 240 earlier this week but finally got around to doing some measurements.
> Hopefully this answers most of the questions around GPU size limits.
> 
> *Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI m-ITX mobo with GTX 690*
> The GTX 690 is 11" or 280mm long which leaves enough room in the front for a 25mm thick rad plus fan.
> Going rad + push/pull will be very tight as the gap between front fan & edge of GPU is about 57mm.
> 
> 
> *Height of GTX 690: 99mm*
> 
> 
> *Distance from edge of GPU to window: 25mm*
> This is the IMPORTANT part. The total height limit for a GPU is *124mm*.
> Any GPU or waterblock that is taller than 124mm WILL NOT fit.
> 
> 
> The Bitspower VG-NGTX690 waterblock is 128mm tall which means it is 4mm too tall and will not fit in the Air 240.
> It will have to go in a different build.
> 
> 
> However, my EK waterblock is 124mm tall which means it is going to be very close...


Thanks a lot for this info!


----------



## wtshiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> However, my EK waterblock is 124mm tall which means it is going to be very close...


Did you feel pressure against the window closing the case with the ek waterblock?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> Would a Matrix 780Ti at 11.7" long fit in the 380T? Also would an H80i fit on the rear instead of the 120mm exhaust?


Your problem with the Matrix 780Ti isn't going to be length. It is the tallest GPU in recent times that I know of (other than perhaps the limited edition Galaxy 780Ti HOF V20), taller so than my KPE and it will not fit in the case I bet. Maybe if you are taking off the stock cooler and putting on a waterblock but in that case you really need to cut out the front for additional radiator support.

A H80i is 152mm tall (or wide depending on how you put it) and 38mm deep. That 152mm part is going to rule it out. If you saw my review, I had a 120mm Swiftech radiator that is about 158mm tall and it was definitely not fitting it at all in the back. Another 6mm isn't going to change anything. So I would have to say no, the H80i won't fit in the back- it is meant for a 120mm fan or smaller. I honestly don't recommend single rads smaller than 120mm so stick to the exhaust fan there.


----------



## drka0tic

For those waiting for the black 240, its finally in stock at Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139044&cm_re=corsair_air_240-_-11-139-044-_-Product

Does anyone have a link to a build log with a custom water loop?


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trathus*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this info!


Good luck with your GPU selection. Hope the 124mm height limit doesn't put too much of a wrinkle in your build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> Did you feel pressure against the window closing the case with the ek waterblock?


I need to take the EK waterblock out and redo the acrylic tubing in my S3 before I can put it into the Air 240.
It should fit flush against the window and the side panel does flex a bit so it should be OK.
Unfortunately, I'm traveling for business to NYC all next week so the EK waterblock fitment test is going to have to wait.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I need to take the EK waterblock out and redo the acrylic tubing in my S3 before I can put it into the Air 240.
> It should fit flush against the window and the side panel does flex a bit so it should be OK.
> Unfortunately, I'm traveling for business to NYC all next week so the EK waterblock fitment test is going to have to wait.


Can't wait for the results of your testing. Although, I think the block resting up against the side panel would set my OCD into overdrive!!


----------



## wtshiz

Awesome. Amazon is scheduled to deliver my black 240 on September 9th.


----------



## vpr555

I'm really sad right now... I _really_ like the 380t, however, in my little 1 bedroom apartment with my 2 yr old, my small Ikea galant desk (47 1/4x23 5/8") and 2 monitors, I simply don't have enough room. It's just too big. I do have an unused printer stand under the desk, but then my little one will just push the buttons and possibly chew the cords so I can't do that.

Trying to move out of this Fractal Design R3 that's sitting on top of my desk.

Maybe when we move to a bigger place, I can revisit the 380t, or whatever else is new at that time.


----------



## jaynoon

Anyone able to find the Yellow 380T for sale anywhere? Newegg has black and white, and PC Connection has black and white on order, but no sign of yellow in the USA that I've been able to find.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Any word on anyone forcing a 240 rad in front? I know CG said It wouldn't without modding, but I'm just curious if anyone has any pics of it being tried. Or at least how much room it needs more to fit.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone know what color the 380t led light on the roof is for the black 380t??
I know the white and yellow one have a white interior led, but how about the black one? Is it white or red


----------



## vpr555

Another video on the 380t - Hexagon PC


----------



## ladcrooks

one looks like a air conditioning unit - but i like the idea of the space inside


----------



## Trafford Devil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Anyone know what color the 380t led light on the roof is for the black 380t??
> I know the white and yellow one have a white interior led, but how about the black one? Is it white or red


I'd like to know this as well, also how difficult would it be to change the led?


----------



## VSG

I have a feeling the internal LED is white for all 3 models, but I am sure George can confirm.

It isn't the easiest thing to swap out the LED- the body is embedded in the frame below the handle as far as I can see. I didn't try though so maybe there is an easy trick in there.


----------



## STUNT1990

Both black 380t and 780t shown at computex had red leds on the fans as well as on the front panel, also heret you can see them both in black with red leds

EDIT: I was checking some reviews of the 380t in case that wasn´t the final product but looks like everyone got the yellow version


----------



## VSG

Ya, everyone was sent the yellow variant.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Interior light is white on all versions. If you're familiar with LEDs it's a pretty easy mod.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Interior light is white on all versions. If you're familiar with LEDs it's a pretty easy mod.


why wasn't the light switch put on the outside of the case?


----------



## STUNT1990

For some reason I thought Jeronbernal was asking for the fan leds


----------



## smithydan

So far the air, graphite and obsidian all have a mitx case, will corsair be doing a mitx 'non-premuim' case?

Also since this case externals are mostly plastic, will most parts be available?

Thanks.


----------



## VSG

The Air 240 is an mATX case,


----------



## PixelBlur

Getting my 240 Thursday according to Amazon, looking forward to doing a side by side picture with my 540.

On a side note, any plans for a Carbide 140 ITX only version?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelBlur*
> 
> Getting my 240 Thursday according to Amazon, looking forward to doing a side by side picture with my 540.
> 
> On a side note, any plans for a Carbide 140 ITX only version?


That's what I want! Itx air 140 with sfx sized side chamber! Or just use the ncase m1 as influence!


----------



## Trathus

Aww I was so close to choosing the air 240 for my new build since it's pretty much perfect for what I want except for that one little detail... The gpu height limitation pretty much rules out every option I would have where I live. I'm now ordering a fractal node 804, which is not perfect either, but suits my build better.


----------



## Skye12977

I'm sadly still debating on the 240 air.
I really like the case and it'll match my 540 air, but the fact that it's gonna cost me 100$ put my budget idea past what I want to spend


----------



## waypoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> I'm sadly still debating on the 240 air.


What If I said I could find it for $90...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm sadly still debating on the 240 air.
> I really like the case and it'll match my 540 air, but the fact that it's gonna cost me 100$ put my budget idea past what I want to spend


I am also so tempted to get the Air 240. I have the SG08 which I really like, but its limited in what I want to do with the case and don't want to start cutting it up. With mITX I can get more than one rad in the 240, but my concern is how huge this thing might look in my living room. LOL!


----------



## Goose87

Hi guys!

I live in Netherlands and I'am looking for a place to buy this case ( 240 AIR) but I can't find any, I already write an email to Corsair sales department, but no answer :/.
Does anybody knows where can I get one here? Would gladly buy one directly from Corsair because they have a company in Almere but I can't find an option like that.
My PC is on the motherboard box since June, so I would be really glad if somebody could help me.









Nice day to everybody


----------



## bait

Any chance of a silver Air 240 coming soon?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> Any chance of a silver Air 240 coming soon?


Nope, unfortunately not a lot of people bought the silver Air 540 so we are limiting the 240 to black and white.

Damn shame, too, as I have the Silver Air 540 and I love it myself.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nope, unfortunately not a lot of people bought the silver Air 540 so we are limiting the 240 to black and white.


What about the pink version? some of us here have been waiting for a pink case


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We all have dreams, Joseph.


----------



## Skye12977

I will saw that it took me a few cases to figure out it was worth spending more.
I honestly wanted to use a Cooler Master 130, but the amount of room the 240 air honestly wants me to spend the extra money for the airflow and room in such a small case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> What about the pink version? some of us here have been waiting for a pink case


that's when you go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy pink spray paint and spray the inside (or outside of the case) pink. You will then either have a two-tone look or completely.... pink.... case


----------



## STUNT1990

I like the silver too but the only option was black back then.
Not sure about pink on a case like this







but it didn´t look bad on the 600T


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We all have dreams, Joseph.


Makes me happy, more and more members have decided humor has it's place in a tech forum, even if only a small place.

So much an improvement over all the arguing.









Smiles are important.


----------



## vertical2

^. +1


----------



## burgergod

Since you can remove all sides off of the 240 I'm pretty sure it's easy to spraypaint the case in any color you want. Once I can get my hands on one I'll most likely look into painting mine. Some obnoxious color.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> Since you can remove all sides off of the 240 I'm pretty sure it's easy to spraypaint the case in any color you want. Once I can get my hands on one I'll most likely look into painting mine. Some obnoxious color.


Orange and black seems like a good combo.
I was thinking that or red and black.


----------



## PixelBlur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> What about the pink version? some of us here have been waiting for a pink case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I will saw that it took me a few cases to figure out it was worth spending more.
> I honestly wanted to use a Cooler Master 130, but the amount of room the 240 air honestly wants me to spend the extra money for the airflow and room in such a small case.
> that's when you go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy pink spray paint and spray the inside (or outside of the case) pink. You will then either have a two-tone look or completely.... pink.... case




The wife demanded me make a Lian Li pink, turned out pretty well and she got off my back


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelBlur*
> 
> 
> 
> The wife demanded me make a Lian Li pink, turned out pretty well and she got off my back


flick some purple paint and it for purple dots


----------



## CaptainZombie

I placed my order for the Air 240 and EVGA Supernova G2 750 this morning from Amazon. They should both be here tomorrow.


----------



## buildmaster

I've been combing this forum since the thread started to get details of the Air 240 and HX750i release. So happy they're both here, and thanks to George and Joseph for the awesome outreach!

If anyone's interested in seeing a completed Air 240 + HX750i build with lots of photos, I posted up all the details *here*.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildmaster*
> 
> I've been combing this forum since the thread started to get details of the Air 240 and HX750i release. So happy they're both here, and thanks to George and Joseph for the awesome outreach!
> 
> If anyone's interested in seeing a completed Air 240 + HX750i build with lots of photos, I posted up all the details *here*.


Nice build. Waiting for mine to ship from Amazon, but still shows tomorrow delivery.

I can get the club thread going later this evening.


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildmaster*
> 
> I've been combing this forum since the thread started to get details of the Air 240 and HX750i release. So happy they're both here, and thanks to George and Joseph for the awesome outreach!
> 
> If anyone's interested in seeing a completed Air 240 + HX750i build with lots of photos, I posted up all the details *here*.


Hi.... can you tell how much space there is between the motherboard and the bottom of the case... just need to know if this slim fans fit in the case with a m-atx board...
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/

thanks


----------



## STUNT1990

I´m considering moving from the air 540 to the 780T; my system is on air right now but it deserves a custom loop xD and the option to put two 360s on it is really tempting








But I´ll miss my cube, it´s a tough decision


----------



## buildmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Hi.... can you tell how much space there is between the motherboard and the bottom of the case... just need to know if this slim fans fit in the case with a m-atx board...
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/
> 
> thanks


I don't have a ruler handy but it looks like just about 1cm. I doubt you'd be able to fit anything there.


----------



## PixelBlur

My family of Corsairs - loving the 240 so far.



Fit my the H105, Sapphire R9 280 and my MSI A88XM Gaming Edition perfectly:


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildmaster*
> 
> I don't have a ruler handy but it looks like just about 1cm. I doubt you'd be able to fit anything there.


The scythe fan that i show you in the link only have a deep of 12mm or 1.2cm... so if someone could measure i would be pleased. .. By the way, you have the most cool build with air 240 that i have seen so far...


----------



## CaptainZombie

After some further thought and speaking with the creator of the Air 540 thread, we decided to go ahead and add the 240 to that too.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I went ahead and setup the Air 240 Case Club, http://www.overclock.net/t/1511332/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/0_40. I placed it in the small form factors section due to this case being pushed as a smaller form factor for ITX/mATX, but can have a mod move it to computer cases section if need be.


I don't see why the 240 air isn't in the same discussion as the 540 air club.
They are unique cases, and the 240 air is much like a son to the 540 air.
Just an idea seeing as I had already messaged the guy before to ask a mod if it'd be better to have the same thread for both cases or separate ones.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I don't see why the 240 air isn't in the same discussion as the 540 air club.
> They are unique cases, and the 240 air is much like a son to the 540 air.
> Just an idea seeing as I had already messaged the guy before to ask a mod if it'd be better to have the same thread for both cases or separate ones.


For example, the Obsidian's all have their own clubs so I figured might as well do the same with the 240 since its fairly different from the 540. Then you start mixing ITX/mATX builds with an ATX based based case in the 540.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> For example, the Obsidian's all have their own clubs so I figured might as well do the same with the 240 since its fairly different from the 540. Then you start mixing ITX/mATX builds with an ATX based based case in the 540.


Anyone that looks at the 540 looks at the 240 and vice versa,
Both have different fitments but essentially have enough in common to be considered the same family of case.
The 540 holds the larger motherboards and the 240 utilizes the smaller ones.


----------



## STUNT1990

What are the release and NDA end dates for the 780T?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> What are the release and NDA end dates for the 780T?


September 10th.


----------



## STUNT1990

Just a few days more ^^


----------



## macro6

CorsairGeorge:

1. Will we see a new revision of air 540 where we'll see some of the design ideas from air 240 brought to the air 540 line? I wished you guys put a hdd cage in the 2nd chamber and a 2x120 mountable fan on the bottom

2. I think you mention making a obsidian version of the air 540. I hope you use the Lian Li D600 as your inspiration. Two equal size chamber is the goal here. Is this still planned?

3. When can we expect to be able to buy corsair link mini commander from canadian retailers? Shipping from corsair to canada is really expensive.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We all have dreams, Joseph.


George, loving the Air 240 (black) so far. I do have a slight problem with bottom panel, it doesn't sit right as it keeps popping off. The top panel also has a slight issue too, but not as bad as the bottom one. I'd hate to have to send this back to Amazon since I have everything in there already. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Got my 380t log up.

A while back George said the radiator fitment for a 250d would be better than the 380t.

From what i've noticed you get the exact same options unmodded 240&120 rads

Modded, of course is a different story.

The mid plate that is a piece of the mobo tray, gives just enough room for a alphacool st30 120 to fit above it, as long as the ports are at the bottom of the radiator.

A 240 could possibly fit in front if you removed the mid plate, but you will also have to relocate the fan mount holes, and possibly remove part of the bottom of the case.

A 120 seems to fit in the rear, sideways, also having to relocate fan holes about 10.

The cables for the front panel gets in the way of any radiator sitting in front, so if you want one in the front you'll have to remove the plastic handle for a moment to relocate the wires and run them through the top, and out from a hole above the motherboard, so your front panel HD audio etc cables will hang from above and plug directly into the mobo. Or you can try to squeeze them tight between a front rad and the frame. Your choice.

The mid plate really does seem to get in the way of alot of things, they probably put it there for stability I'm assuming, but it does affect cable management severely if you don't modify It.

That's my watercooling two cents


----------



## TUF Enforcer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfoHavzylD4

awesome 780T overview!


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfoHavzylD4
> 
> awesome 780T overview!


I dont understand a word, but for first look ok.But i like more accurate review..


----------



## omarh2o

Does anyone know if the 780t would fit a 280mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad on the bottom? or would the 280 block the space for the 240 on the bottom?


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 780t would fit a 280mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad on the bottom? or would the 280 block the space for the 240 on the bottom?


I guess that will be very tight(depends on PSU too)


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> I guess that will be very tight(depends on PSU too)


corsair 1200i and as long as it fits at least.


----------



## Martyfish78

try tomorrow there...http://www.overclock.net/t/1509905/corsair-780t-owners-club


----------



## S1lv3rflame

@CorsairGeorge & Community

Mr.

This might have been replied and answered in some older posts, but my question to you. To the Overclock.net community is.
How many rads (Size + Thickness) will the 780T hold?
What i can count.

Top: 360.
Front: 360.
Bottom: 240.
Back: 120.

Is this the correct info?

2)

I like the red and black scheme, but why not put in RGB lights instead so people can pick a black case, and turn the lights into blue?
I've personally have been having a really hard time finding a case where the lights on the panel are blue or RGB.

//S1lv3r


----------



## RocketAbyss

Back 140 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge & Community
> 
> Mr.
> 
> This might have been replied and answered in some older posts, but my question to you. To the Overclock.net community is.
> How many rads (Size + Thickness) will the 780T hold?
> What i can count.
> 
> Top: 360.
> Front: 360.
> Bottom: 240.
> Back: 120.
> 
> Is this the correct info?
> 
> 2)
> 
> I like the red and black scheme, but why not put in RGB lights instead so people can pick a black case, and turn the lights into blue?
> I've personally have been having a really hard time finding a case where the lights on the panel are blue or RGB.
> 
> //S1lv3r


You are right with all the rad sizes,add 140mm rad in the rear....In the top of mine i have an ex 360/35mm in push/pull and in the front the rx 360/56mm in push/pull....I could have also fitted the rx 360/56mm in the top,but i already had an ex 35mm and i wanted the thicker rad in the front....


----------



## PureBlackFire

Hardwarecanucks 780T review


----------



## Jamaican Reaper




----------



## VSG

Written reviews:

OC3D
Bit-tech
Vortez
Hexus
KitGuru


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My 780T....
Still need to do some cable management,but i'm waiting on some extra cables/extensions to finish up....







Big Shout-out to Corsair george for the case and an amazing concept....

If anyone have any questions just hit me up in the designated Corsair 780T Club....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1509905/corsair-780t-owners-club/50#post_22827342


----------



## PureBlackFire

very nice.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

...very nice indeed


----------



## burgergod

780T is widely available here but the 240 is nowhere to be seen. ;_;


----------



## Dyaems

Air 240 is now available in our country... for a low low price of $125.









I bought this bad boy instead. Reference pic:


ATX form factor though, but taller than the Air 240 and it is made with aluminum/steel instead.

278mm x 395mm x 385mm vs 265mm x 400mm x 315mm


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Air 240 is now available in our country... for a low low price of $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bad boy instead. Reference pic:
> 
> 
> ATX form factor though, but taller than the Air 240 and it is made with aluminum/steel instead.
> 
> 278mm x 395mm x 385mm vs 265mm x 400mm x 315mm


What case is that? Looks very nice


----------



## sticks435

Well waited for reviews of the 780T because thought about going 2x360's, but kinda disappointing it doesn't fit aftermarket 360's up front really :/. Guess it's back to 360 and 240/280 and deciding if I keep my Switch 810 or go with Enthoo Luxe.


----------



## Mysterion90

@No Hands 55

Cooltek W2


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> George, loving the Air 240 (black) so far. I do have a slight problem with bottom panel, it doesn't sit right as it keeps popping off. The top panel also has a slight issue too, but not as bad as the bottom one. I'd hate to have to send this back to Amazon since I have everything in there already. Any suggestions?


I got the same problem with my side panels,too.


----------



## CaptainZombie

That's the same exact problem that I have. Create a ticket on Corsairs site and send a PM to CorsairJoseph here on the forums. The QC on Corsair cases has been hit or miss. They're awesome with support so they'll help you out.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's the same exact problem that I have. Create a ticket on Corsairs site and send a PM to CorsairJoseph here on the forums. The QC on Corsair cases has been hit or miss. They're awesome with support so they'll help you out.


But the problem is that I live in Taiwan,doing RMA or return to the retailers will be way too complicated/painful to me.
(And I live a bit far away from the store where they sold the case to me.)
I'm surprised to see no reviews had pointed out this issue.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> But the problem is that I live in Taiwan,doing RMA or return to the retailers will be way too complicated/painful to me.
> (And I live far away from the store where they sold the case to me,so I took a train then a bus to my home.)
> I'm surprised to know that no reviews had pointed out this issue.


I'm not referring to returning the case to Corsair or the retailer you bought it from. I would fill out the form on Corsair support and ask them to send you a set of new panels out. That is what I did since I have my system already in the case before I noticed the warping being so bad when I tried to put the panels back on.


----------



## Tec Savy

The price of Corsair Carbide AIR 240 is £69 GBP.







I like Corsair as it one of trusted brand in IT.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm not referring to returning the case to Corsair or the retailer you bought it from. I would fill out the form on Corsair support and ask them to send you a set of new panels out. That is what I did since I have my system already in the case before I noticed the warping being so bad when I tried to put the panels back on.


Thank you!
I had already filled out the ticket,hope they can help me as soon as possible.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We found an issue with some of the case side panels based on your guys photos - not 100% of the units but enough to get fixed. We'll be making a slight tooling change and then we'll send you guys new side panels when they're available. Right now I don't have a schedule for it because we just found root cause last night - our QC team is working on the schedule/solution. Thanks to you guys for helping us find it so quickly and I'm sorry you guys had to have a product you weren't 100% pleased with from day 1.

Let me see what I can do - I'll be giving you some updates as I get them.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Thank you!
> I had already filled out the ticket,hope they can help me as soon as possible.


Your welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We found an issue with some of the case side panels based on your guys photos - not 100% of the units but enough to get fixed. We'll be making a slight tooling change and then we'll send you guys new side panels when they're available. Right now I don't have a schedule for it because we just found root cause last night - our QC team is working on the schedule/solution. Thanks to you guys for helping us find it so quickly and I'm sorry you guys had to have a product you weren't 100% pleased with from day 1.
> 
> Let me see what I can do - I'll be giving you some updates as I get them.


This is why Corsair gets the thumbs up on customer service in my book.









Is the root cause of the problem with the panels themselves or something with the case? My panel on the bottom barely stays on.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We found an issue with some of the case side panels based on your guys photos - not 100% of the units but enough to get fixed. We'll be making a slight tooling change and then we'll send you guys new side panels when they're available. Right now I don't have a schedule for it because we just found root cause last night - our QC team is working on the schedule/solution. Thanks to you guys for helping us find it so quickly and I'm sorry you guys had to have a product you weren't 100% pleased with from day 1.
> 
> Let me see what I can do - I'll be giving you some updates as I get them.


Kinda off note, but would painting a portion of detachable part void a warranty on a product?
Something that snaps on/off and isn't screwed on








always been curious about this


----------



## kennyparker1337

Is the 380T compatible with "Enermax Liqtech 240"?
If so, where could I put it?
Your website says "Bottom - 240mm" but on the install video it is a side mount.

Newegg says max PSU length 180mm but your website says 160mm.
So would "SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold" fit in it?


----------



## Woxys

Hi,
I like this case and i want to buy it, but i want to know if a 12mm fan like scythe slip stream will fit in the bottom of the case with a mATX mb in place, or how much clearace is there. Can someone confirm that for me?


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Hi,
> I like this case and i want to buy it, but i want to know if a 12mm fan like scythe slip stream will fit in the bottom of the case with a mATX mb in place, or how much clearace is there. Can someone confirm that for me?


You can put a normal 12 CM fan under it,but you can't screw it in.
The maximum height if you want to screw a fan at there(bottom) when using a mATX mobo is around 1.5 CM.
(Slim 12CM fans should be fine,as they're usually 1.2CM or even shorter.)


I still put a NF-F12 at the bottom with no problem.


See 8:00 of the video


----------



## blackend

Her is my setup and thanks corsair 240 air is the best micro atx case


----------



## Goose87

Beautiful ^^. I can't wait to bulid my own too, but I still can't buy this case in any store in Netherland :"(. I called up Corsair but they can't sell me directly.
My will be black and white also. Do you intake the air in front and exhaust in top?


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> You can put a normal 12 CM fan under it,but you can't screw it in.
> The maximum height if you want to screw a fan at there(bottom) when using a mATX mobo is around 1.5 CM.
> (Slim 12CM fans should be fine,as they're usually 1.2CM or even shorter.)
> 
> 
> I still put a NF-F12 at the bottom with no problem.
> 
> 
> See 8:00 of the video


Thanks a lot ! You think there is enough space for 2 fans if i not screw them?
Btw Im moving form a ATX board to mATX and i have to choose between MSI Z77MA-G45 and ASUS P8H77-M PRO. Are you satisfied with Z77MA-G45 ?


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Thanks a lot ! You think there is enough space for 2 fans if i not screw them?
> Btw Im moving form a ATX board to mATX and i have to choose between MSI Z77MA-G45 and ASUS P8H77-M PRO. Are you satisfied with Z77MA-G45 ?


Nope,you can only put one fan at there,since the front panel connectors would be a problem as they blocks your fan.
And you have to pay attention to the last PCI-E card(especially dual graphic cards) you use,as it will probably block the fan,too.
My Intel 9301CT barely touches the fan.


So far,I had been using Z77MA-G45 for a year with no problems.


----------



## smithydan

@corsairgeorge

Can we look forward to seeing a 460t/480t(matx)?

would really like to see something nice by you guys in this area, especially to answer the phanteks evolv


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> @corsairgeorge
> 
> Can we look forward to seeing a 460t/480t(matx)?
> 
> would really like to see something nice by you guys in this area, especially to answer the phanteks evolv


What do you mean? Something that looks like a 780T but fits Micro ATX?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> What do you mean? Something that looks like a 780T but fits Micro ATX?


Yeah anything so or even the 760t but I realized you guys have evolved that look, basically how you guys kept the same feel and look through the obsidian line is what I was suggesting. But community/customer feedback I think would be needed before doing such a venture, though I think the response for the 350d was good(subject to correction) so there might not be a need for such a case. You guys would have to know.

I was just a suggestion as I saw you guys expanding the line.

Heck, why not push it, a 150d like the ncase m1 would be a another venture you guys could consider


----------



## nonnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> I got the same problem with my side panels,too.


OK. I am reporting another panel popping off problem. Maybe mine is even slightly worse. See below. Got the case from newegg, haven't contacted them yet about the issue. But I have already got everything in it, definitely no time to return the case. I would really appreciate if george can figure out a solution for us. But other than the panel problems, I really like the case. Clean looking and easy to work this. Highly recommended. My build: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/m4M8TW


----------



## imperialzerg

I opened a ticket with Corsair for the same panel issue and will be receiving a new set soon. I suggest anyone else having this problem do the same.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> I opened a ticket with Corsair for the same panel issue and will be receiving a new set soon. I suggest anyone else having this problem do the same.


imperial, I did receive one panel from Corsair today and it slightly fixed the window panel but then it sticks out on another spot. The bottom panel is still messed up even after receiving a replacement side panel. Probably just send it back to Amazon and deal with them on getting a full replacement.


----------



## burgergod

I'm getting my 240 tomorrow! I'm hyped.


----------



## hughythomas

I notice in the TastyPC review she says that only 2x 30mm thick radiators will fit in the Air 240 if one goes for Mini-ITX mode.

Does this mean 2x XSPC EX240 are no good?


----------



## VSG

If you are ok with thin profile fans, it will work. Standard 25mm fans likely won't given the EX rads are ~36mm thick.


----------



## nonnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> I opened a ticket with Corsair for the same panel issue and will be receiving a new set soon. I suggest anyone else having this problem do the same.


Just curious. Have you sent back your original set of panels?


----------



## imperialzerg

Nope. They told me not to bother sending them in. Just got the new panels in. Going to try them on today after work. =)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnot*
> 
> Just curious. Have you sent back your original set of panels?


Didn't have to send the panels back. They just shipped me 2 more panels since the one that came in yesterday didn't fully fix my issue.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> Nope. They told me not to bother sending them in. Just got the new panels in. Going to try them on today after work. =)


Let me know if the replacement panel you got fixed the issue.


----------



## imperialzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Let me know if the replacement panel you got fixed the issue.


The new panels screw on much easier and don't appear to be warped!








Thanks Corsair!

On a side note, I was wondering if it would be possible to buy another non-window panel w/ magnetic filter? I kind of don't care too much for windows and think it would be cool to mount a fan blowing air towards my mobo. I placed a fan on the hard drive side panel and it took care of the high HDD temperatures I was encountering.


----------



## st0rm337

Quick question: Would a graphics card like the EVGA GTX 970 that is 11.5cm high fit in the Carbide Air 240, given that the 2 6-pin power connectors are on the top?


----------



## nonnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> Nope. They told me not to bother sending them in. Just got the new panels in. Going to try them on today after work. =)


Thanks! I called them. They said that it's just a routine email asking for sending things back and I don't have to return those for the panel case. And mine replacement is on the way. Really hope things got fixed.


----------



## nonnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> Quick question: Would a graphics card like the EVGA GTX 970 that is 11.5cm high fit in the Carbide Air 240, given that the 2 6-pin power connectors are on the top?


The EVGA ones should be fine. They comes with either the reference cooler or ACX/ACX2.0 coolers. All narrow enough for Air 240. They Asus strix, MSI TwinFrozr will most likely not fit.


----------



## imperialzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> Quick question: Would a graphics card like the EVGA GTX 970 that is 11.5cm high fit in the Carbide Air 240, given that the 2 6-pin power connectors are on the top?


If this is the card you have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487065&cm_re=EVGA_GTX_970-_-14-487-065-_-Product

then it is actually 4.376" (11.1cm) and will fit just fine with room to spare. I have a r9 270x that is 4.4" and it fits fine. I ordered some right angle slim pcie connectors and could probably fit an even bigger card with them in the future..


----------



## st0rm337

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Trafford Devil

Hi I've got a question for the Graphite 380t owners or maybe one of the Corsair guys can answer this.

For the black 380t is the color of the led on the inside lighting up the motherboard red or white? If it's like I suspect white I'd like to replace it with a red led so could you tell me what type of led it is?


----------



## VSG

LED inside is white for all the models:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Interior light is white on all versions. If you're familiar with LEDs it's a pretty easy mod.


----------



## Trafford Devil

Then what type of led is it? Size, connector type? A search for small red led brings up something like this:



Would this be compatible?


----------



## VSG

I honestly don't know, George is the best guy to ask this. I did fiddle with the LED a bit initially but I was going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Trafford Devil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I honestly don't know, George is the best guy to ask this. I did fiddle with the LED a bit initially but I was going about it the wrong way.


Wrong way? How so?


----------



## VSG

As in, I was trying to get the LED assembly out switch first from the top. Probably not the way to go.


----------



## st0rm337

Hi again

Another question concerning graphic cards and the Carbide Air 240:

What is the absolute maximum length of a card that fits with a 2x120 Radiator and 2x120 Fans in the front?
With all those new GTX 970 cards it is hard to find one that would fit the case...(I dont have the case yet,so I can't measure myself)


----------



## STUNT1990

I don´t have the case but you should specify the thikness of the rad you´d like to use

edit: here it says 290mm, minus the fans... that should leave 265mm for gpu lenght+rad thickness


----------



## nonnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> Hi again
> 
> Another question concerning graphic cards and the Carbide Air 240:
> 
> What is the absolute maximum length of a card that fits with a 2x120 Radiator and 2x120 Fans in the front?
> With all those new GTX 970 cards it is hard to find one that would fit the case...(I dont have the case yet,so I can't measure myself)


My build at http://pcpartpicker.com/b/m4M8TW. You can see all the components. I am looking to upgrade to gtx 970 also.

I have H105 front mounted. 38mm radiator + 25mm fans at pull configuration. The current graphics card is a gtx 670. With my configuration right now, the absolute maximum length of the graphic card it can accommodate is about exactly 300mm. I didn't try it, but it is should be just enough to fit in the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 (G1 Gaming), which is about 297mm long. But I'd rather go with EVGA ones with ACX/ACX2.0 coolers, which are much shorter.


----------



## burgergod

Bummed out the 970 doesn't come with reference cooler. Only 970 worth getting is the Gigabyte one IMO and that card will definitely not fit in a 240..


----------



## st0rm337

That's the exact problem that I am facing. I am also looking to get either the Gigabyte or the EVGA, but with a front-mounted Corsair rad (either of the 2x120 versions) it looks like it will be a tight squeeze with the Gigabyte. I have read about different measurements so far, some people claim that it is 314mm, some say 297mm. Either way, the EVGA might be the easier solution.


----------



## guglif

I'm about to get a 380T for a build I'm doing now. Putting a maximus vii impact in it








I'll be posting some reviews of the various components too so you might want to check it out!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514876/build-log-graphite-380t-portable-video-editing-rig-albatros-4790k-maximus-vii-impact-gtx-970-and-more


----------



## SpaceMonk3y

Hello.
I have just ordered an air 240, but i'm not decided yet about the cooling solution i will use.
Does anyone know if a H75 can fit in the front with another 120mm fan to keep a fresh airflow intake?
(Both at the front panel, the h75 placed up and the 120mm fan at the bottom.)

Sorry about my english, i hope you will understand.
Thanks.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceMonk3y*
> 
> Hello.
> I have just ordered an air 240, but i'm not decided yet about the cooling solution i will use.
> Does anyone know if a H75 can fit in the front with another 120mm fan to keep a fresh airflow intake?
> (Both at the front panel, the h75 placed up and the 120mm fan at the bottom.)
> 
> Sorry about my english, i hope you will understand.
> Thanks.


yes the h75 can fit but for more question ask in the air 240/540 forum.


----------



## SpaceMonk3y

Thanks for your answer.
Sorry for my mistake, I'll post in the other topic next time.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceMonk3y*
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> Sorry for my mistake, I'll post in the other topic next time.


No problem, no need to apologise as I only suggested you do that as the guys would be able to share their experience and expertise that is all.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coxcomb*
> 
> Yea, I had the same reservations. Thankfully Noctua is releasing a 3U compliant cooler (110mm height, 92mm fan like the U9B).
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Corsair had gone with a 120mm fan at the back instead of 2x80s, though. Makes clearance issues with graphics cards and air coolers less of an issue. I know they're trying to promote sales of their CLCs, but I hate pump noise in addition to fan power needed to push/pull through rads.


Sorry if this was discussed before, but in this review, they built in a 127mm height AC Freezer 7. So what does this case allow really?
120mm, or 124mm, or even 127mm?
Did anyone actually built a Noctua NH-U9 in?


----------



## deme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 1. Honestly we haven't tested it. I can put together a card, I know full 3-slot cards won't work, but a 2.5 slot where the heatsink is wider but the rear bracket is dual slot might be okay. I'd have to actually go down to the lab and play with it a bit.


@CorsairGeorge

Hi George, I have recently bought the 380T yellow and I am planning to buy the Gainward GTX 970, which is a 2.5 slot GPU. Do you have any news regarding the compatibility of the 2.5 slot GPU's with 380T?

Thank you!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> Hi George, I have recently bought the 380T yellow and I am planning to buy the Gainward GTX 970, which is a 2.5 slot GPU. Do you have any news regarding the compatibility of the 2.5 slot GPU's with 380T?
> 
> Thank you!


I am not he, but give me the exact dimensions of your card and I will check and see.


----------



## deme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am not he, but give me the exact dimensions of your card and I will check and see.


Hey









Board: 247mm(L)x112mm(W)
Cooler :2.5 slot
Bracket: 2 slot

Thanks for the help!


----------



## VSG

2.5 slot doesn't help









What is the actual thickness of the card from back to front?


----------



## deme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 2.5 slot doesn't help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual thickness of the card from back to front?


Well, I think it is the one I posted, Product Size : 247mm x 112mm. There are no more info at their website or spec sheet :/


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> Well, I think it is the one I posted, Product Size : 247mm x 112mm. There are no more info at their website or spec sheet :/


The card is not 11.2 cm thick, I can assure you.


----------



## deme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> Well, I think it is the one I posted, Product Size : 247mm x 112mm. There are no more info at their website or spec sheet :/


Edit: Found on a review that thickness is 5cm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> Edit: Found on a review that thickness is 5cm


Ok I will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## kolo7127

Any eta on upcoming colors for the 380t? Maybe a couple new ones before Christmas?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> Edit: Found on a review that thickness is 5cm


If that Gainward is a reference PCB (height wise), it should be ok. The side panels have an inwards bend at the top as you know and that's where potential issues can arise.


----------



## BernardoSLR

Any ETA for 380T mATX version? x)


----------



## smithydan

You'll have better luck with a 480t or 580t but with the classic tower shape


----------



## Trafford Devil

VSG aka geggeg, do you (or anyone else here please chime in if you know) think a Swiftech H220-X will fit in the 380t? I'm pretty sure it'll fit, it looks like the pump/res will clear the motherboard, but then would it clash if I mount a 120 rad in push pull on the front?

I want to get a custom loop going with the h220-x mounted on the side and a 120 rad in push pull up front for the poseidon 980 when that comes out.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> VSG aka geggeg, do you (or anyone else here please chime in if you know) think a Swiftech H220-X will fit in the 380t? I'm pretty sure it'll fit, it looks like the pump/res will clear the motherboard, but then would it clash if I mount a 120 rad in push pull on the front?
> 
> I want to get a custom loop going with the h220-x mounted on the side and a 120 rad in push pull up front for the poseidon 980 when that comes out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm almost positive that it will, but let me see if I can get you some internal measurements and see if that H220-X will fit with a p/p in the front. btw, are the fans that'll be used in push/pull 25mm thick?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> VSG aka geggeg, do you (or anyone else here please chime in if you know) think a Swiftech H220-X will fit in the 380t? I'm pretty sure it'll fit, it looks like the pump/res will clear the motherboard, but then would it clash if I mount a 120 rad in push pull on the front?
> 
> I want to get a custom loop going with the h220-x mounted on the side and a 120 rad in push pull up front for the poseidon 980 when that comes out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'm almost positive that it will, but let me see if I can get you some internal measurements and see if that H220-X will fit with a p/p in the front. btw, are the fans that'll be used in push/pull 25mm thick?


Sorry for the late response, but I just checked and you have less than an inch of space to the front fans from the H220-X fill port. If you cut up the motherboard tray section at the front, you might be able to get away with a 120 in push pull at the bottom. This also means (Assuming it is even possible) that the 3.5" HDD cage is no longer going to fit in.

Perhaps it is time for this thread to be locked? There are threads in the Computer Cases sections for these cases now.

On a side note, I borrowed an Air 240 (unused other than unboxing) for a review of my own. Now just need them HG10s and AIOs to arrive to get this and update the 380T review


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'm almost positive


Mate, I had Messaged you a query regarding 760T Fan Controller, Can u pls look into it.


----------



## Trafford Devil

Yeah I was thinking of getting 2 SP120s, so I guess push pull is out of the question, what about with just one fan on a 30mm thick radiator?


----------



## VSG

1 inch is 25.4mm, and there's less than an inch from the front fans to the H220-X that I actually am testing out in the 380T at the moment. So a 30mm thick rad (which also I have a sample of) isn't happening either


----------



## StormX2

one of the ugliest cases ive seen in a while


----------



## Trafford Devil

I beg to differ, if you see it in person you'd change your mind. I've got the black one and it looks great.


----------

